# One small step closer...



## serietah

Tonight I got my 2nd tip/stripe/whatever term you use on my white belt! It may seem like a small victory to some, but I am thrilled. My mom and I (I'm 32, and we're pretty much roommates, which is quite awesome) started taekwondo at a brand new school on Feb 18. The school opened the day before, but we were so in love with it after the first day of our trial, we signed up after our second class. Anyway, we got our first tips for learning the steps of the kibon poomsae. Not just going through the motions, but actually really doing the steps with correct form. We got our second tips tonight for doing the complete form with the low blocks and middle punches...plus maintaining the correct stance, not wobbling on turns, etc. It was AWESOME to get that second piece of tape on my belt, and I am even more pumped to keep going. 

Everything hurts, and I'm exhausted, but this is awesome. I'm losing weight and actually developing some muscles already (the only shape I'm in currently is round, lol). My endurance is building, and I'm getting more flexible. And it's only been 3 weeks on Thursday. 

Our first belt test will be in late April, and we have two more tips to earn before then - one for one step sparring, and one for board breaking. I am loving my school and look forward to being a part of its growth. I feel pushed to do my best at everything, encouraged when I struggle, and praised when appropriate. It's awesome. 

Sorry for the long post, I am just so passionate about this already, and I had to share!


----------



## Tames D

Congrats and welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Congratulations.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

That's awesome!  Thanks for sharing your triumph!  Great job!  Congratulations!


----------



## Tortoise

Congratulations!   It is great to see other passionate martial artists.  Keep up the good work and let us know of your progress as well as that of your Mom.


----------



## Flatfish

Very nice. Love your enthusiasm. Keep it up.


----------



## Buka

Psyched for you! And welcome to MT.


----------



## serietah

Thank you everyone! We have now learned one step sparring #1 (got that one down) and #2 (just learned last night so it's still a little wonky). Going 5 nights a week is kicking our butts, but I am definitely losing weight and building up endurance, so I plan to keep it up. 

Wednesday night, the visiting instructor was practicing a kick (I think it was a 540) after our class ended, and I mentioned that I can't wait until I'm good enough to learn the tornado kick...as a storm chaser, I was just excited about the name, haha. I wasn't expecting to be told, "come on!" and taught the basics of a 360 degree tornado kick. Obviously my skills are not anywhere near good enough to do the kick properly in one night, but I got the gist of it. It was awesome! I fell a couple times but that's ok. Now at least I know one thing I have to look forward to practicing and "perfecting" later. 

Thanks again for all of the support, everyone!


----------



## Tames D

serietah said:


> Thank you everyone! We have now learned one step sparring #1 (got that one down) and #2 (just learned last night so it's still a little wonky). Going 5 nights a week is kicking our butts, but I am definitely losing weight and building up endurance, so I plan to keep it up.
> 
> Wednesday night, the visiting instructor was practicing a kick (I think it was a 540) after our class ended, and I mentioned that I can't wait until I'm good enough to learn the tornado kick...as a storm chaser, I was just excited about the name, haha. I wasn't expecting to be told, "come on!" and taught the basics of a 360 degree tornado kick. Obviously my skills are not anywhere near good enough to do the kick properly in one night, but I got the gist of it. It was awesome! I fell a couple times but that's ok. Now at least I know one thing I have to look forward to practicing and "perfecting" later.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the support, everyone!


Excellent!


----------



## Flatfish

serietah said:


> Thank you everyone! We have now learned one step sparring #1 (got that one down) and #2 (just learned last night so it's still a little wonky). Going 5 nights a week is kicking our butts, but I am definitely losing weight and building up endurance, so I plan to keep it up.
> 
> Wednesday night, the visiting instructor was practicing a kick (I think it was a 540) after our class ended, and I mentioned that I can't wait until I'm good enough to learn the tornado kick...as a storm chaser, I was just excited about the name, haha. I wasn't expecting to be told, "come on!" and taught the basics of a 360 degree tornado kick. Obviously my skills are not anywhere near good enough to do the kick properly in one night, but I got the gist of it. It was awesome! I fell a couple times but that's ok. Now at least I know one thing I have to look forward to practicing and "perfecting" later.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the support, everyone!




That's awesome, just don't neglect to work on your basics in favor of the fancier kicks. I just figured out myself that my left leg roundhouse is complete crap, after learning more complicated kicks.....guess what I'm working on?


----------



## Rough Rider

I'm glad to hear you're concentrating on proper form now- that will pay great dividends later.  Welcome to the family!


----------



## serietah

Hey guys, thanks again! I had the privilege of having a private class Thursday, which was absolutely amazing. I got my third tip (for one step sparring) which is awesome. Since it's a brand new school, I am officially the highest ranking student for a few days until the others in the adult class catch up, haha. It was great to focus just on what I need. It was definitely a tough class, but I loved it. Our first belt test will be April 29, and I have everything down on our curriculum except board breaking. With about 5 more weeks til the test, I'm sure I will be ready. Still nervous already though! 

I look forward to continuing to share my noob journey with you guys!


----------



## Rough Rider

serietah said:


> I look forward to continuing to share my noob journey with you guys!



Please do!  Your enthusiasm is contagious!


----------



## Flatfish

Just imagine that these boards represent that one colleague you have always wanted to kick in the teeth.......


----------



## mmitch

Rough Rider said:


> Please do!  Your enthusiasm is contagious!



Was just thinking the same.   I have been out for 3 weeks with a broken arm and looking forward to class tonight and this thread got me feeling enthused.

Thanks!


----------



## GiYu - Todd

Keep it up.


----------



## serietah

Well, belt testing is a month from tomorrow. I'm feeling pretty ready, though we haven't done any actual board breaking yet, so I'm nervous for that. We've practiced the technique on foam boards though so we should be ready to give it a go when the time comes. We should be getting our black tips (4th and final one) this week. To get it, we basically have to do our entire yellow belt test - the form, one step sparring, a basic kicking combination, and board breaking (hammer fist). This week we are focusing on our form, which I find is really exhausting to do correctly! I feel pretty confident about almost everything though, so I'm allllmost ready for April 29. My biggest struggle is actually doing a proper roundhouse kick during our kicking combo. Being overweight and out of shape makes it hard to kick then bring my leg back behind me into kicking stance. I typically have to put it down in front of me, then move back. I'm working on it, though. I've already lost who knows how much weight. The scale says only about 7lbs, but the way my clothes fit and the way I look suggests it's more like 15ish. Must be muscle building up somewhere!

Since we're a new school with just one master, I'll be helping out with the kids white belt class once I get my yellow belt. No actual teaching, just helping demonstrate and being a partner when there's an odd number of kids. I'm really looking forward to that. I'm hoping to end up as an assistant instructor in 3ish years after I get my black belt. One step at a time though!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Do you mind explaining what one step sparring is? I don't practice TKD, so it's probably why I haven't heard of it. 
As for the roundhouse, keep at it! The biggest issue is probably balance more than being overweight/out of shape (although that's a generalization so I could be wrong), but either way as long as you keep practicing it you'll get better.
Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## serietah

Here's a video link that shows exactly what we do for one step sparring. Basically it's partner work where you take turns attacking or defending. One person does a down block, then steps forward and punches. There are 3 "forms" for each belt level. For white belt, the second person will 1) step forward and do a high block, then face punch, 2) step forward into horse riding stance, do a forearm block, and then do two middle punches, or for 3) step forward into horse riding stance, do a knife hand block,  and then do two middle punches and one face punch. It's non contact, one movement at a time. They get more complicated as you move up through the belt levels. (Also just for the record, we are learning the Korean terms for all of this, but only a little at a time, and none of those techniques are on our white belt requirements for the terminology)






Re the roundhouse kick - It's definitely a balance issue, though I think having a heavier leg doesn't really help! I'm determined to get it right for the test though.


----------



## Dirty Dog

serietah said:


> Well, belt testing is a month from tomorrow. I'm feeling pretty ready, though we haven't done any actual board breaking yet, so I'm nervous for that. We've practiced the technique on foam boards though so we should be ready to give it a go when the time comes. We should be getting our black tips (4th and final one) this week. To get it, we basically have to do our entire yellow belt test - the form, one step sparring, a basic kicking combination, and board breaking (hammer fist). This week we are focusing on our form, which I find is really exhausting to do correctly! I feel pretty confident about almost everything though, so I'm allllmost ready for April 29.



Go to your local lumber yard. Buy a 1x12 board. Ask them to cut it up for you. Take the boards home. Practice breaking. You can prop them on a couple cinder blocks, or even a couple wooden chairs, if you don't have someone to hold them for you.



serietah said:


> My biggest struggle is actually doing a proper roundhouse kick during our kicking combo. Being overweight and out of shape makes it hard to kick then bring my leg back behind me into kicking stance. I typically have to put it down in front of me, then move back.



That's generally less a matter of conditioning and more a matter of balance. Do balance drills. Don't kick the air full power, just place the foot out there. And don't kick too high. Kicking just an inch or so lower can have a profound affect on your balance.



kempodisciple said:


> Do you mind explaining what one step sparring is? I don't practice TKD, so it's probably why I haven't heard of it.



One steps are pre-arranged partner drills to teach timing, distancing, balance, movement...
One person uses a predetermined attack. The other uses a predetermined counter.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Thanks, I have done these, just never called it that. My only concern with them is the distance that the original attack, along with the response, is from their opponent, but I'm assuming that is being done specifically for demonstration purposes.


----------



## Dirty Dog

serietah said:


> Here's a video link that shows exactly what we do for one step sparring. Basically it's partner work where you take turns attacking or defending. One person does a down block, then steps forward and punches. There are 3 "forms" for each belt level. For white belt, the second person will 1) step forward and do a high block, then face punch, 2) step forward into horse riding stance, do a forearm block, and then do two middle punches, or for 3) step forward into horse riding stance, do a knife hand block,  and then do two middle punches and one face punch. It's non contact, one movement at a time. They get more complicated as you move up through the belt levels. (Also just for the record, we are learning the Korean terms for all of this, but only a little at a time, and none of those techniques are on our white belt requirements for the terminology)



Can't say I care for the way those are being performed. By executing the techniques at silly distances, much of what can be learned from one steps is lost. 
If I were teaching these specific combinations, the people would be much closer together. As in, if you don't block the punch, that fist is going to be in your face. The punch wouldn't be hung out, but rather the defender would be expected to block the punch before it reaches them and then follow up with the counter strike. The training would start out slow, and gradually increase in both speed and power, with the counter strike eventually being thrown nearly simultaneously with the block. By the time you test, you're near full speed and power. Expect bruises from the blocks.



serietah said:


> Re the roundhouse kick - It's definitely a balance issue, though I think having a heavier leg doesn't really help! I'm determined to get it right for the test though.



It's not the weight of your leg. Your torso is MUCH heavier than your leg. It's more a matter of basic balance, and leaning. When you're trying to kick higher than you're really ready for, you're forced to lean excessively. That puts too much weight (your torso) too far on the back side of the fulcrum (your hip), which over balances the comparitively low weight of your leg. Which makes the kick weak and disrupts your balance. 
Stand on one leg and chamber the other. Now SLOWLY extend it in a roundhouse, as high as you can while still being able to hold the foot up and maintain your balance. That is your optimal kicking height. Every little bit higher will make it progressively more difficult to maintain balance and decrease the power of the kick. The solution is to work on flexibility and core strength.


----------



## serietah

Thank you so much! I think I have been trying to kick higher than I'm probably really ready for. I'll pay close attention tonight to whether I'm leaning in order to get the kick higher and see if I can correct that to help the balance. And of course continue to work on flexibility and core strength. I greatly appreciate everyone's input on this!

I incorrectly stated that that video shows "exactly" what we do. We are closer together, though not so close that you will get punched in the face if you don't block.  We use a "two arm distance" so when I punch, my fist is usually about an inch from my partner's face. At 32, I'm the youngest person in our adult class, and we're all white belts so everything is non contact for now.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Dirty Dog said:


> Can't say I care for the way those are being performed. By executing the techniques at silly distances, much of what can be learned from one steps is lost.
> If I were teaching these specific combinations, the people would be much closer together. As in, if you don't block the punch, that fist is going to be in your face. The punch wouldn't be hung out, but rather the defender would be expected to block the punch before it reaches them and then follow up with the counter strike. The training would start out slow, and gradually increase in both speed and power, with the counter strike eventually being thrown nearly simultaneously with the block. By the time you test, you're near full speed and power. Expect bruises from the blocks.


Thank you! I've seen way too many people practicing and demonstrating one-steps from way outside of actual punching range. I'm not in a position to say whether that's the norm for TKD schools in general, but it unfortunately seems to be the norm for the TKD schools that I've personally seen. As you say, I think that improper distancing robs the one-steps of most of their value.


----------



## mmitch

Do you really want someone who has been practicing for a few weeks to kick at your face and trust they have the control to not hit you yet?

As you get more experienced you'll move closer.   Most videos out are to demonstrate techniques more than distances.

All of these things said I think the OP needs to take a big breath and relax.   It sounds like you are doing very well and just need to enjoy and let it come.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

mmitch said:


> Do you really want someone who has been practicing for a few weeks to kick at your face and trust they have the control to not hit you yet?
> 
> As you get more experienced you'll move closer. Most videos out are to demonstrate techniques more than distances.


Unfortunately, I see the same thing all the time in demonstrations by TKD black belts.













I didn't have to cherry pick my way through videos to find these. They are literally the first results for a YouTube search on "tae kwon do black belt one steps."


----------



## Dirty Dog

mmitch said:


> Do you really want someone who has been practicing for a few weeks to kick at your face and trust they have the control to not hit you yet?



Yes. I do. You did read the part about starting slowly, right?

Besides, if I do MY part of the exercise correctly, it doesn't really matter how much control they do or do not have.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

BTW - I just realized that although we've gone off on a little bit of a tangent, the thread title still applies. So many of these one steps would be much better training if the participants started out "one small step closer."


----------



## serietah

I got my black tip tonight! We had a great class, with most of the time spent really focusing on making our kibon poomsae technically correct. I finally started to get the hang of using my hips to put a little more power behind my punches and low blocks. Rather than just going through the motions, it's really starting to (hopefully) look good. Since it was just my mom and I tonight, we also spent extra time stretching. Then we finished by doing the entire belt test. Punches, kicks, kicking combo, one step sparring, and the form. Then we got to break our first boards! We used the kid ones for now, but it was still exciting. Then we got quizzed on the Korean terms and got our black tips. I had to do my roundhouse kicks again, and was instructed to continue working on my balance, but I did better tonight since I was more aware of the problem and focused on it. I actually did it really well before class...sigh! At my school, having all four tips signifies a student is ready to test. I have one month to continue working on everything, especially my balance. 

I'm feeling extremely proud of myself (and my mom!) and greatly appreciate all the support and kind words you guys have been giving. One month from tonight I should be posting that I got my yellow belt. Pictures I'm sure will accompany the post. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dirty Dog

mmitch said:


> As you get more experienced you'll move closer.   Most videos out are to demonstrate techniques more than distances.



They do a crappy job of that, too. Take the first combination shown in the first linked video. Stepping forward to perform the high block is ludicrous, if the techniques are being done at anything remotely resembling reasonable distances.
It's pointless to demonstrate ridiculous techniques that can only be used when the attack is begun at a silly distance, and it is a disservice to students to pretend you're teaching them useful techniques by doing so.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

mmitch said:


> Do you really want someone who has been practicing for a few weeks to kick at your face and trust they have the control to not hit you yet?
> 
> As you get more experienced you'll move closer.   Most videos out are to demonstrate techniques more than distances.
> 
> All of these things said I think the OP needs to take a big breath and relax.   It sounds like you are doing very well and just need to enjoy and let it come.


I think you're underestimating peoples basic ability to tell distance. I do this with white belts and have them aim to hit me. When two white belts do it, I have them aim to 'almost' hit the other, and IIRC, I've never had an issue of one hurting another during this type of drill. By yellow or orange belt (the next two in the system) they are able to do light contact in these drills.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

And Congrats! I'm glad that his advice on your balance helped


----------



## Rough Rider

Here's a little tip- keep a notebook.  As you move up the belt ranks you will keep learning new forms, new il sushis (1 steps), new self-defense techniques, etc.  In all the excitement of learning new things, take time occasionally to review the old- you'll be surprised how soon you can forget.  Someday a lower belt will ask you for help and you want to have the right answer.  Also, if your school is anything like mine, it's all going to come up again (like on your black belt test.)


----------



## Azulx

Tony Dismukes said:


> Unfortunately, I see the same thing all the time in demonstrations by TKD black belts.



The third video is of Ho-am Tae Kwon Do. My Head instructor is a former member of that organization. He left for a variety of reasons about 8 years ago to start his own private practice. He did mention to me that an issue he had, was that the way they did their drills and sparred was artificial looking. As you can see Mr. Master 7th degree spin kicking so high he could kick Shaq's head. 

One steps sparring is only used for our white belts at our school. Anything above that does contact sparring. The higher ranks may occasionally do no contact sparring with the white belts.


----------



## Azulx

serietah said:


> I got my black tip tonight! We had a great class, with most of the time spent really focusing on making our kibon poomsae technically correct. I finally started to get the hang of using my hips to put a little more power behind my punches and low blocks. Rather than just going through the motions, it's really starting to (hopefully) look good. Since it was just my mom and I tonight, we also spent extra time stretching. Then we finished by doing the entire belt test. Punches, kicks, kicking combo, one step sparring, and the form. Then we got to break our first boards! We used the kid ones for now, but it was still exciting. Then we got quizzed on the Korean terms and got our black tips. I had to do my roundhouse kicks again, and was instructed to continue working on my balance, but I did better tonight since I was more aware of the problem and focused on it. I actually did it really well before class...sigh! At my school, having all four tips signifies a student is ready to test. I have one month to continue working on everything, especially my balance.
> 
> I'm feeling extremely proud of myself (and my mom!) and greatly appreciate all the support and kind words you guys have been giving. One month from tonight I should be posting that I got my yellow belt. Pictures I'm sure will accompany the post. Fingers crossed!




My first TKD was very small. When I joined there were 5 adults, and at one point I was the only student. One of the most rewarding experiences I had was when I became about a green belt. I began helping out with the juniors (ages 7-11). Although the juniors had all been there about a 6 months to year longer than me; I was an adult so I could always teach them something. Teaching always makes you learn things better. Keep up the hard work and you'll be a yellow belt in no time.


----------



## Miles

Congratulations!


----------



## serietah

Belt testing is now only two weeks away. I'm feeling ready, but I've been sick for a week so I'm glad I have two more weeks to recover. I missed two nights of class and had to sit out midway through another. Blah! But tonight I had leadership class then I was the only person for adult class (mom is sick too) so we did an "easy" class of just practicing good technique. I mostly need to continue to focus on my roundhouse kicks, but we've pinpointed the issues I'm having so I had some really nice looking kicks tonight. 

Besides shifting my upper body too much, I was also shifting my weight too much to the ball of my pivot foot which was throwing me forward. Focusing on those things really helped. I'll likely take it easy in tomorrow's class too and hopefully ready to return to normal Monday. 

I've been cleared to start helping with the kids white belt class and I start that Thursday. I'll be a target holder, extra partner, just an assistant when needed. an extra adult to help keep the kids focused haha. Long term I see myself becoming an instructor so it's awesome to start getting that training now. It'll help keep everything fresh for me too. 

Still loving every class, and can't wait to show you guys some photos or even video if possible from my testing.  April 29!


----------



## Azulx

serietah said:


> Belt testing is now only two weeks away. I'm feeling ready, but I've been sick for a week so I'm glad I have two more weeks to recover. I missed two nights of class and had to sit out midway through another. Blah! But tonight I had leadership class then I was the only person for adult class (mom is sick too) so we did an "easy" class of just practicing good technique. I mostly need to continue to focus on my roundhouse kicks, but we've pinpointed the issues I'm having so I had some really nice looking kicks tonight.
> 
> Besides shifting my upper body too much, I was also shifting my weight too much to the ball of my pivot foot which was throwing me forward. Focusing on those things really helped. I'll likely take it easy in tomorrow's class too and hopefully ready to return to normal Monday.
> 
> I've been cleared to start helping with the kids white belt class and I start that Thursday. I'll be a target holder, extra partner, just an assistant when needed. an extra adult to help keep the kids focused haha. Long term I see myself becoming an instructor so it's awesome to start getting that training now. It'll help keep everything fresh for me too.
> 
> Still loving every class, and can't wait to show you guys some photos or even video if possible from my testing. April 29!



Ayyy, this is awesome. I'm excited for you, I remember my yellow belt test, I had no idea what to expect, but I had so much fun doing it. I also really enjoyed working with the juniors, it's always a great feeling to have people look up yo you. Keep up the great work!


----------



## TrueJim

At the school that my son and I attend, the people testing for Yellow Belt go last, because the instructor wants it to be a Big Deal: your first belt with color on it! So he does all the other belts first in increasing rank, then comes back and does the Yellow Belts last. I think it's a nice tradition, but oh for your first test it sure does make for a long wait!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Good luck with your test. I'm glad to hear you managed to improve your roundhouse!


----------



## Tez3

mmitch said:


> Do you really want someone who has been practicing for a few weeks to kick at your face and trust they have the control to not hit you yet?





Dirty Dog said:


> Yes. I do. You did read the part about starting slowly, right?
> 
> Besides, if I do MY part of the exercise correctly, it doesn't really matter how much control they do or do not have.



Damn, DD I read the first, was about to reply just to find out you'd already said what I was going to!
Not many who have been training a few weeks can kick to someone's face, though if you can and you're experienced you aren't going to stand and take the hit lol. One moves/blocks/whatever.



serietah said:


> Long term I see myself becoming an instructor so it's awesome to start getting that training now



Well done, there's a lot to instructing especially children that isn't actually technique or even martial arts related so it's good to learn how to be an instructor, many take their black or whatever belt they need and think they can teach, they often can't however good they are at martial arts.


----------



## serietah

Only two classes left til belt testing!! I am so nervous and excited all in one. We have been focusing this week on details and really fine tuning everything. I don't have anything to compare us to but the plethora of youtube videos of belt testing and I have to say for white belts I think we are all doing awesome. I really hope I'll be able to get video of the test to share with you guys. I do have a kind of crappy video of my mom and I practicing our kicking combination though (with a guest appearance by my awesome cat, Percy).


----------



## Dirty Dog

You might want to tweak your YouTube settings, since the video cannot be played from here...


----------



## Dirty Dog

Cute cat. 
What is the reason for kiaping AFTER the kick? Typically, a kiap is done WITH the strike, not later.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

I've got the same question as Dirty Dog-Why kiai after words? Outside of that, it looks good, you've got the motions down for each of those kicks well! If you don't mind a slight critique, make sure that you focus on your hands for each kick. Not going to comment on your guard itself, as this changes between styles and I no nothing about TKD guards, but you should make sure to have your hands consistently going back to the guard afterwards, and not leave it too much during the kick itself. It's a tough habit to break once you have it.


----------



## serietah

Thanks guys! I set the video to be viewable with the link only since I'm quite self conscious over it haha. To be honest I'm not sure why we kiap after, but it's what we were taught to do just for this specific combo. For everything else it's with the kick itself.

I haven't been paying much attention to my hands, so I'll work on that! I appreciate the feedback.

Edit to add I figured which setting I messed up. Whoops! I'll fix it. Apparently I'll fix it after class because I don't see the setting on my phone. Apologies!


----------



## Azulx

serietah said:


> Thanks guys! I set the video to be viewable with the link only since I'm quite self conscious over it haha. To be honest I'm not sure why we kiap after, but it's what we were taught to do just for this specific combo. For everything else it's with the kick itself.
> 
> I haven't been paying much attention to my hands, so I'll work on that! I appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Edit to add I figured which setting I messed up. Whoops! I'll fix it. Apparently I'll fix it after class because I don't see the setting on my phone. Apologies!



First off, I would like to say I think it's awesome that your mom does this with you. I wish I still did activities with my parents, unfortunately our schedules don't match at all, so I don't get to do much with them. Second, for the front kicks, I can't tell if you are doing them with the ball of your foot or top? Third, I find your side kicks impressive for a white belt. I have been in my school's instructor program since September of last year, and the side kick almost always gives our white belts trouble. They just don't get that you have to push out with your heel and not snap the kick out like a round house. So, great job on that! As far as the Ki-haps, your school may use that just a substitute for counting, instead of yelling one/hanah, two/dhool, etc.  you just ki-hap.


----------



## serietah

Azulx said:


> First off, I would like to say I think it's awesome that your mom does this with you. I wish I still did activities with my parents, unfortunately our schedules don't match at all, so I don't get to do much with them. Second, for the front kicks, I can't tell if you are doing them with the ball of your foot or top? Third, I find your side kicks impressive for a white belt. I have been in my school's instructor program since September of last year, and the side kick almost always gives our white belts trouble. They just don't get that you have to push out with your heel and not snap the kick out like a round house. So, great job on that! As far as the Ki-haps, your school may use that just a substitute for counting, instead of yelling one/hanah, two/dhool, etc.  you just ki-hap.



Oh wow thank you so much! We work really hard on side kicks and Master Kim always stresses how the chamber is different than roundhouse kicks and that the foot needs to be turned. He's very detail oriented, which I love! For the front snap kicks we use the top of our foot. I am pretty sure that we learn it that way so we don't hurt ourselves on targets while we work on proper form, but I've never thought to ask. And I think you may be right on the counting thing; that makes sense!


----------



## Tames D

Keep up the good work. You remind me of how passionate I was when I started back in the early 70's as a young teen.


----------



## Azulx

serietah said:


> Oh wow thank you so much! We work really hard on side kicks and Master Kim always stresses how the chamber is different than roundhouse kicks and that the foot needs to be turned. He's very detail oriented, which I love! For the front snap kicks we use the top of our foot. I am pretty sure that we learn it that way so we don't hurt ourselves on targets while we work on proper form, but I've never thought to ask. And I think you may be right on the counting thing; that makes sense!



Ah I see, for front kicks we are taught to use the ball. The reason behind this is because the top leaves your foot more vulnerable to fracture, if it strikes an elbow, for example. If you see an opening at the ribs , you can front snap kick with the ball, and dig right under the rib cage.This will cause some damage. With your foot locked down it becomes difficult to strike the body with front kicks.  When I first started Tae Kwon Do I wanted to do front kicks with the top. I played soccer for 15 years and I wanted to kick as if I was hitting a volley. This is how my instructor taught me not to do so, because he'd say I would break my foot kicking that way. If this how your instructor wants the kicks done, then it is important to do so. I am curious as to why he teaches the front kick with the top.


----------



## Jaeimseu

Azulx said:


> Ah I see, for front kicks we are taught to use the ball. The reason behind this is because the top leaves your foot more vulnerable to fracture, if it strikes an elbow, for example. If you see an opening at the ribs , you can front snap kick with the ball, and dig right under the rib cage.This will cause some damage. With your foot locked down it becomes difficult to strike the body with front kicks.  When I first started Tae Kwon Do I wanted to do front kicks with the top. I played soccer for 15 years and I wanted to kick as if I was hitting a volley. This is how my instructor taught me not to do so, because he'd say I would break my foot kicking that way. If this how your instructor wants the kicks done, then it is important to do so. I am curious as to why he teaches the front kick with the top.


In Korea we always practice front kicking targets with the instep. For poomse we pull the toes back.


----------



## Azulx

Jaeimseu said:


> In Korea we always practice front kicking targets with the instep. For poomse we pull the toes back.



This is interesting, because this is how we do for turning kicks. Is it because you may hurt yourself kicking the target? Is there a purpose for the differentiation of technique?


----------



## Azulx

@Jaeimseu in sparring do y'all front kick with the top as well?


----------



## Jaeimseu

Azulx said:


> This is interesting, because this is how we do for turning kicks. Is it because you may hurt yourself kicking the target? Is there a purpose for the differentiation of technique?


I suspect it's as simple as it makes a better sound, though it may just be preparing students for round kick.


----------



## Jaeimseu

Azulx said:


> @Jaeimseu in sparring do y'all front kick with the top as well?


I've never seen a front kick used in sparring. Very occasionally I'll see the pushing variety.


----------



## Azulx

Jaeimseu said:


> I've never seen a front kick used in sparring. Very occasionally I'll see the pushing variety.



Are you in an Olympic Sparring School?


----------



## Jaeimseu

Azulx said:


> Are you in an Olympic Sparring School?


We're Kukkiwon Taekwondo, so yes.


----------



## Azulx

Jaeimseu said:


> We're Kukkiwon Taekwondo, so yes.


Oh I see, I have a very limited knowledge of Olympic Sparring (Youtube Videos), and I don't see any front kicks during sparring . Just a lot of turning kicks, and spin kicks.


----------



## Jaeimseu

Azulx said:


> Oh I see, I have a very limited knowledge of Olympic Sparring (Youtube Videos), and I don't see any front kicks during sparring . Just a lot of turning kicks, and spin kicks.


Yeah, it's a round kick game. 90-95% round kicks (generally speaking) with most non-round kicks based on countering round kick.


----------



## TrueJim

serietah said:


> Only two classes left til belt testing...



I particularly like that you're chambering the ankle too, not just the knee. For example when I'm working with beginner students on a front kick (ap chagi) I find that some beginners spend so much time focusing on chambering the knee (i.e., lifting up the knee, but keeping the shin pointing downward) that they are unable to _also_ pay attention to the ankle (straighten the ankle as the knee is lifted, so that the instep of your foot is already prepared for the kick). Your technique shows that you are successfully avoiding many bad habits.


To some of the other comments in this thread...

The school I attend is a Kukkiwon-style school and we're taught to pull the toes back on front kicks and roundhouse kicks when doing poomsae, but curl the toes down for sparring, breaking, and demonstrating combinations. Admittedly though, we're not taught this distinction until we're fairly far along in our training. For beginners, we just teach them to keep the toes curled even for poomsae.

I started in traditional taekwondo back in the 1970s and we _always_ pulled the toes back, back then. When I first saw kids breaking boards with their insteps at this school I'm at now, I was like "Wha-a-a-at.....?" But actually, a person's instep is apparently much stronger than I realized!

Also, when doing basic kicking drills at our school, we too kihap on the kicks. When practicing kicking _combinations_, we call out the Korean name of the kick as we perform it (this makes it pretty easy for even the littlest kids to learn the names of the kicks...in fact, many of our littlest kids don't even know the English names for these kicks!).


----------



## Tony Dismukes

serietah said:


> Only two classes left til belt testing!! I am so nervous and excited all in one. We have been focusing this week on details and really fine tuning everything. I don't have anything to compare us to but the plethora of youtube videos of belt testing and I have to say for white belts I think we are all doing awesome. I really hope I'll be able to get video of the test to share with you guys. I do have a kind of crappy video of my mom and I practicing our kicking combination though (with a guest appearance by my awesome cat, Percy).


Guest appearance by two cats, not just one. I approve!

So you've been training for just two months now? Looking good for that length of time, especially your side kicks. It's cool that you're practicing with your Mom.


----------



## serietah

Thank you! Yes we started on February 18, the day after the school opened. Today's test went well! We all passed, and I didn't fall on my face at any point haha. I was officially promoted to staff instructor immediately after receiving my yellow belt. That was so cool! Master Kim told me when I got there that he'd be doing that and I would need to make a short speech. Oh great, as if I wasn't nervous enough haha. But I found that standing there in front of all the other students and their families that I was quite comfortable and had no problems. I've got video of the entire test, but my mom is working on getting it imported and then we'll have to trim it and I'll get it posted for you guys. Thank you again to everyone for the support all along this first step of my journey. It's incredibly helpful to have so much support.


----------



## Flatfish

Awesome, congratulations to you and your Mom!


----------



## serietah

Well here it is! This video includes my aunt (Lorie, the red head on the left in the video) and another adult student's test, then my mom and I with another adult student as well as a couple still photos. My mom JUST finished the editing and uploading so I honestly haven't even watched it yet, haha. Mom and I go second, so feel free to fast foward the first 10 minutes or so to get to my test. I was SO nervous so my kicks are not anywhere near as good as I'd like but at least I didn't panic as much as my poor mom. She was having a full blown panic attack and was very close to running off the mat. Poor Mommy!


----------



## Azulx

serietah said:


> Well here it is! This video includes my aunt (Lorie, the red head on the left in the video) and another adult student's test, then my mom and I with another adult student as well as a couple still photos. My mom JUST finished the editing and uploading so I honestly haven't even watched it yet, haha. Mom and I go second, so feel free to fast foward the first 10 minutes or so to get to my test. I was SO nervous so my kicks are not anywhere near as good as I'd like but at least I didn't panic as much as my poor mom. She was having a full blown panic attack and was very close to running off the mat. Poor Mommy!



Really awesome video! I wish I had a video of my yellow belt test, to look back and see how much I have improved. At what rank do y'all start sparring?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Fine work by all students. Congratulations.


----------



## serietah

Thanks guys! We have done a bit of non contact sparring in a few classes and have done "target sparring" a couple times, but we will be doing it more now at yellow belt. Full contact sparring is optional and sparring classes won't be open until we have green belts. At this point, being fat and out of shape, I'm not really interested in full sparring. I do want to practice though so some day when I'm not a fatty I can give it a go.


----------



## Flatfish

Very nice. One question: which form was this? You mentioned your school was Kukkiwon but it was not Taegeuk 1, nor Palgwe 1, nor Chon Ji. Anyone else know?


----------



## Dirty Dog

There are 8 Taegeuk forms. When you've learned them all, a KKW school issues a Dan (or Poom) rank. There are, however, 10 geup ranks. Note the disparity...
So KKW schools have various things that are taught prior to Taegeuk Il Jang. Some schools use things like "4 direction punch" and "4 direction block" exercises. That particular form is Kicho (or Kibon) 1. Our students learn that form to earn their white belt and dobak. Doing it that way means new students have a month or two to train without spending money on a uniform.


----------



## Flatfish

Dirty Dog said:


> There are 8 Taegeuk forms. When you've learned them all, a KKW school issues a Dan (or Poom) rank. There are, however, 10 geup ranks. Note the disparity...
> So KKW schools have various things that are taught prior to Taegeuk Il Jang. Some schools use things like "4 direction punch" and "4 direction block" exercises. That particular form is Kicho (or Kibon) 1. Our students learn that form to earn their white belt and dobak. Doing it that way means new students have a month or two to train without spending money on a uniform.




Gotcha, we have three ten step forms that we learn before Taegeuk 1. I had not seen Kibon 1 before. Thank you Sir


----------



## serietah

Yep, kibon poomsae is the name we were taught. I've seen the same form used in karate under a different name while watching various YouTube videos.  We start learning the taeguek forms now.


----------



## TrueJim

Just FYI...

We use Kibon Hana at our school as well. From what I've read, it's essentially the same form as _Kicho Hyeong Il Bu_ that's used at many Tang Soo Do schools, originaly developed by Hwang Kee in 1947. You can read more about it here:

Kibon Hana

It has some interesting properties:

 If you do the full 20-step version (where the first line repeats) then you're following the same floor-pattern as the Palgwae poomsae. In other words, there are three parallel lines in the floor pattern, but the first and last line are performed on the same line. So in terms of being a basic form, it has the nice property that it prepares students for the "there will be three parallel lines" routine that they'll see from now on, whether they're learning Palgwae or Taegeuk poomsae. Personally, for that reason, I think it's a nicer basic form than (say) the Four Direction Punch for people who will be learning Kukkiwon forms. 
Interestingly, even though the arm movements are all very basic (middle punches and low blocks), the footwork at the top of the stem is a little tricky: you have to do a 270-degree leftward turn from long-front-stance into long-front-stance. That turn is really hard! In that sense, Kibon Hana is actually a bit trickier than Taegeuk Il Jang, where the turns are all much easier. Taegeuk Il Jang felt like a breath of fresh air when I learned it, with its simpler stances and turns.  
At our school, we teach this form to beginners, but then later with more advanced students we also revisit this form very frequently! When we teach this form to beginners, we focus on just having good stance, good turns, good chambering, and good snap. But when we revisit this form later, we use this form to drill hip-power and using the torso-twisting in the turns to add power. In other words, the movements are so basic, that it makes a good platform for working on the "advanced" subtleties of making power. So even though it's a basic form, our most advanced students still drill this form very often!
Our school made an anti-bullying video recently just for the fun of it, and since it was rainy yesterday (and I wasn't feeling well) I re-cut the video as a 1920s-style silent movie. You can see our Demo Team performing Kibon Hana at 4:31 minutes into the video:


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

That form is also used in Cerio Kenpo and Shaolin Kempo (Villari-style) under the name 1 Pinan. I believe it's not taught until Orange belt (the third belt/7th geup equivalent I believe) in both styles.


----------



## serietah

Saturday we are doing our first school event, a special Mother's Day class with women's self defense and some taekwondo. As I'm being trained to be an instructor I get to do a demonstration during the class. We practiced today and it was super fun. I get to break a board with an elbow strike and then another with a sidekick. I'm so excited but also nervous to be performing basically for an audience. 

Also a random note...I'm loving taegeuk 1. We've learned all the steps and just started putting the blocks and punches in. We're only to step 7 so far but I really enjoy it. 

Taekwondo is just so awesome.


----------



## serietah

This week I got my first (of three this time) tip on my yellow belt for doing Taegeuk Il Jang correctly.  I had no idea I was being tested until I was done and he called me to the front to get my tip. It was pretty cool. My aunt got hers later in the same class, then my mom and the other adult student got theirs the next day. Last night we started learning the yellow belt one step sparring. Next belt testing is in about 6 weeks...yikes! 

The thing I'm finding hardest at yellow belt is sparring. We do non contact sparring during class (actual sparring classes will start when we have green belts, though I'm not sure I'll take them. I suck at sparring...) so it's not too bad, but I just don't have the endurance for even a short round. I'll get there, but it's frustrating for now. In my head I know what I need to do, but my body is like "ack, stop I'm too fat for this" lol. 

For the past few weeks I've been assisting at all of the kids classes, which has been fun. I'm not used to working with kids so it's a bit of a learning curve trying to get 5 and 6 year olds to focus and pay attention to what I'm saying. The 8 year olds are much easier for me, but I really enjoy working with all of them. I hold kicking targets, work with them on their basics, and help them with their form, whatever Master Kim needs me to do so he can focus on some other kids. It works well and I know he's always got an eye on me too. We also trade places about halfway through so he can check on what I was doing and I can keep working with the kids he was teaching. 

About to head out to class now, hopefully some kids bring their friends so we can have a successful Bring a Friend week


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

How long roughly timewise is there between yellow and green? If it's a long time, you'll have time to practice sparring. If not, then you should try the things you suck at! The more you do it, the less you'll suck


----------



## serietah

We go from yellow to green stripe to green. Roughly 2 months between each belt until after blue I think then longer.


----------



## Dirty Dog

If you suck at sparring, that is an excellent reason to spar more...


----------



## serietah

Dirty Dog said:


> If you suck at sparring, that is an excellent reason to spar more...


Indeed, we do practice sparring during most classes. I also get some extra practice when we have an odd number of kids in the classes I help with. It's not the same with a 5 year old, lol, but still lets me practice combinations of kicks. 

Tonight we learned the next one step sparring sequence which is harder than any of the others but I quite like it. We were also shown how to use it in a real situation vs how we do it in class to demonstrate technique. That was neat.


----------



## Azulx

serietah said:


> We go from yellow to green stripe to green. Roughly 2 months between each belt until after blue I think then longer.



Do y'all have yellow stripe as a belt? or does it go from solid white to yellow?


----------



## serietah

Azulx said:


> Do y'all have yellow stripe as a belt? or does it go from solid white to yellow?



We go from white to yellow then yellow with a green stripe, green, green with blue stripe, blue, blue with red stripe, red, Then there's red with one black stripe then red with two black stripes, then black. Per our curriculum it should take about 3 years, though we are absolutely not guaranteed that.


----------



## Azulx

serietah said:


> We go from white to yellow then yellow with a green stripe, green, green with blue stripe, blue, blue with red stripe, red, Then there's red with one black stripe then red with two black stripes, then black. Per our curriculum it should take about 3 years, though we are absolutely not guaranteed that.



Oh nice! we only have 9 geup, y'all have 3 levels of red which is really cool. We use to have 10 but our instructor changed the color system. It "traditionally' takes a student about 27 months to get a black belt. Out of the 25 students that we have had since our club started only 3 are on that traditional path. 1 out of those 3 looks like they will be testing for green. So 27 months maybe the fastest but, really unlikely.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

That's a solid amount of time, with a steady progression 
Out of curiosity, does your main instructor ever have other instructors come in to help teach? I know you are an assistant instructor, but it can be nice for newer geups to see/work with higher geups


----------



## Azulx

kempodisciple said:


> That's a solid amount of time, with a steady progression
> Out of curiosity, does your main instructor ever have other instructors come in to help teach? I know you are an assistant instructor, but it can be nice for newer geups to see/work with higher geups



Hey Kempo, are you asking me or serietah this question?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Azulx said:


> Hey Kempo, are you asking me or serietah this question?


Serietah, sorry. Although if you are in the same situation (1 sensei, most practitioners lower geups) the question could apply


----------



## Azulx

kempodisciple said:


> Serietah, sorry. Although if you are in the same situation (1 sensei, most practitioners lower geups) the question could apply



Yes, Basically it's me (Red belt) , the Senior Student who is also a red belt. My head instructor and his daughter (1st dan). Everyone else is yellow belt or lower. Actually we have a blue belt that shows up about once a month lol. I am an assistant, since I show up to every single class. We don't have guest instructors come in and help. I can't really see my instructor inviting someone else to teach his class. He is very serious about things being taught his way.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Azulx said:


> Yes, Basically it's me (Red belt) , the Senior Student who is also a red belt. My head instructor and his daughter (1st dan). Everyone else is yellow belt or lower. Actually we have a blue belt that shows up about once a month lol. I am an assistant, since I show up to every single class. We don't have guest instructors come in and help. I can't really see my instructor inviting someone else to teach his class. He is very serious about things being taught his way.


For a guest instructor it wouldn't necessarily be someone who is teaching the class, but a more senior student who can help look over and train with the lower student. However as red belts (I assume that's around 2nd or 3rd geup?) you and the senior student would be filling the role I'm referring to.


----------



## Azulx

kempodisciple said:


> For a guest instructor it wouldn't necessarily be someone who is teaching the class, but a more senior student who can help look over and train with the lower student. However as red belts (I assume that's around 2nd or 3rd geup?) you and the senior student would be filling the role I'm referring to.



Yes, Red is 2nd Geup, I am currently training to prepare to test for 1st geup on June 4th. There is a Green-stripe student (7th geup) who is showing promising potential. My instructor has let us know that he would like to enter him into our instructor program. So we do have some sort of system to develop assistants to help.


----------



## TrueJim

Just a fun little factoid about this kind of situation (where there's one senior sabumnim with a lot of low-geup students):

Our school started at _this current_ location (having moved from another distant location) about six years ago, so the sabumnim had very few senior students at the time -- mostly just new, low-geup students. He needed to grow some senior students _fast_ so he worked really hard at moving key students through the ranks quickly, which sounds like it could have worked out poorly...but it didn't at all. Of that initial class of students, three are now instructors: one of them beat a member of Team USA last year in sparring at a local tournament, and one of them recently because Virginia State Champ in her (senior) age group for poomsae. 

The point being...if you work _really_ hard at it, and have students who are willing to work really hard with you (as in, put in a TON of hours), it is possible to grow a good "teaching corps" within a couple of years. It takes a big time commitment though: a lot of extra sweat in those first couple of years.


----------



## Flatfish

serietah said:


> The thing I'm finding hardest at yellow belt is sparring. We do non contact sparring during class (actual sparring classes will start when we have green belts, though I'm not sure I'll take them. I suck at sparring...) so it's not too bad, but I just don't have the endurance for even a short round. I'll get there, but it's frustrating for now. In my head I know what I need to do, but my body is like "ack, stop I'm too fat for this" lol.



Please don't give up on sparring. It's hard, in fact to me it's about the hardest thing I have ever done exercise-wise. But it WILL get easier if you stick with it. Try to relax and breathe which will go a long way towards not gassing too early. I think sparring is invaluable in figuring out what works when and what doesn't. It's learning to apply all those other things that you learn.


----------



## serietah

We've only been open 3 months but we had another master helping out during the first month. He had to go back to Korea to his own school though :-( I'm actually the highest ranking student (by about 15 minutes lol). We had a guest master come to our first belt testing but that's it. My master thinks it's possible I could earn my black belt in 2 years but I know he won't let me if I'm not ready. I train 6 days a week now since we started Saturday classes a couple weeks ago, so I'll take any chance to get ahead that I can. 

We're still very small so we are ok with just one master and then me to help. For now! We've got a couple big things coming this summer to hopefully get some more students in. I'm excited to be a part of the school as it grows. 

And as for sparring, we constantly repeat "never give up" so I won't! I'll get better with time I'm sure. But poomsae will always be my true love haha


----------



## serietah

Last night Mom and I both got our green tips for yellow belt one step sparring, and today we actually got our black tips for the entire curriculum. I'm a bit of an overachiever so I learned the Korean terms for this belt like a month ago haha. I'd helped Mom learn them too and we surprised our master by getting them all correct. It was awesome! Now we are technically ready to test for our green stripe belts, though we have 4 weeks til the next test day. 

Today was also the schools second belt test day, but only 3 white belts were ready. They are kids I've been helping teach for the past month or so so it was awesome to help with their test. They did great, really made me proud.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Congrats!


----------



## serietah

Tomorrow I test for my green stripe belt! I am ready, not really nervous (maybe a little since we have to spar this time), just excited. We recently had a new student join from another school and he started at green belt so I've been working hard so I can catch up. It'll be tough but I think I can do it. I'll need to be ready to test for green belt at the end of July...fingers crossed. First hurdle is tomorrow's test though.


----------



## Flatfish

I have a feeling with the enthusiasm you display here, you'll be just fine. Let us know how it went.


----------



## serietah

Passed! I underestimated myself in board breaking (side kick) and moved the board down about an inch, then kicked about an inch too high. Arrrgh!!! But I nailed it the second try. I think I did well in sparring, and I am confident my form was good. I'll see about posting some video once it's edited for length.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

You should never doubt yourself, it always (mostly) ends up backfiring 
Congrats on passing! You seem to be flying through the ranks!


----------



## Flatfish

Congratulations!


----------



## Buka

Congrats!


----------



## serietah

Here's the video my overachiever mom made of our belt testing lol. The beginning is a slide show of photos my uncle took during the test. My test starts at 12:00 minutes. During my form I was unusually nervous but I am happy with how I did..EXCEPT for chambering before each punch. I had just been working on correcting to a higher chamber and I completely forgot during the test. But I'm a perfectionist when it comes to tkd so I'm working on small detailed stuff that normally we wouldn't be focusing on at this level (like keeping my shoulders relaxed and down, breathing with each chamber, etc). 

I'm the one with "instructor" on my dobok. For those of you who have watched my yellow belt test video, I hope you can see some improvement in my technique since then  My goal is to fly through green stripe and test for green belt on July 29. It's possible, as I've learned the first 10 steps of taegeuk ee jang already and only have 8 more to go, then work on "perfecting" it, and learning the new one step sparring. I'm confident I can make it, and my sabumnim said he wants me to achieve that goal too so we'll be working extra hard. 

Anyway, thanks for all the support as usual and I hope some of you can take a few minutes to watch my part of the video (the whole thing is almost 30 minutes long, so feel free to skip ahead...And feel equally free to skip the board breaking part at the very end as I failed miserably the first time lol) and feedback is always welcome.


----------



## Flatfish

Women's hips are an amazing thing. You only trained for four months. I would kill to get my legs as high for an axekick as you yellow belts....nice job.


----------



## serietah

Thursday I got my first tip for taegeuk 2. I was going to try to rush and test for green in July but we decided that since I'm an instructor I need to be as close to perfect as I can get so I'll wait and test in August. I already know all of the Korean terms and have broken what feels like a hundred boards with a sidekick so I'm allllmost ready for belt testing anyway. Just one step sparring to learn. We should start that this week. Yay!


----------



## Tames D

serietah said:


> Thursday I got my first tip for taegeuk 2. I was going to try to rush and test for green in July but we decided that since I'm an instructor I need to be as close to perfect as I can get so I'll wait and test in August. I already know all of the Korean terms and have broken what feels like a hundred boards with a sidekick so I'm allllmost ready for belt testing anyway. Just one step sparring to learn. We should start that this week. Yay!


Absolutely awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## serietah

Today was supposed to be a big belt testing day, but most of the students we hoped would be ready weren't actually ready. Sigh!!! We only had two test, and they did great. I am so proud of them! There is something incredible about watching kids test, knowing that I'm one of the ones who taught them their form and one-step sparring. It's just neat. But today was extra special for me because I was "in charge" of the test. I gave all of the commands and instructions so the master could focus just on grading. I was so nervous, but I think I did just fine. 

We started a tradition of going out for Korean BBQ after belt testing, so I am full, smell like bulgogi, and ready for bed. But I had to share my excitement about a belt testing that wasn't even mine  Only 4 weeks til I test for green belt!


----------



## Tames D

Very cool!


----------



## serietah

Tomorrow is a big day! A day I've been waiting for for six months. My green belt test! As a kid, I got to green belt then quit, so this was my first major goal. I am ready. I am very confident in my entire curriculum (though least confident in sparring) and excited to show the guest master who graded my yellow belt test how much I've learned. I've seen him in a few more social situations (at a tournament and a couple times he was just visiting our school) since then, but he hasn't actually seen me practice since April. 

Last Saturday, after our open class, I stayed behind as usual and got to work on flying sidekick (much harder on the mat than off the side of the pool like in my avatar, haha) and tornado kick (my favorite!!!). I'm still too overweight for a really good tornado kick, but I can do a decent job...for a green stripe belt. I'm still madly in love with TKD and have been enjoying teaching as much as learning. 

Tomorrow...green belt and Korean BBQ. Woohoo!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

I was wondering recently how you were doing, glad to see you're still at it  Good luck tomorrow and enjoy passing your first milestone!


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Congrats 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles

Your test is today so good luck!


----------



## serietah

Thanks everyone! The test went very well.  The same master who graded my yellow belt test graded me this time too. I did really well. I will have to link you guys the video when it gets edited and posted so you can see how far I've come. 

Time for Korean BBQ!


----------



## Rough Rider

Good for you!  Enjoy your BBQ; you've earned it!


----------



## Flatfish

Congratulations!


----------



## AVI

serietah said:


> Tonight I got my 2nd tip/stripe/whatever term you use on my white belt! It may seem like a small victory to some, but I am thrilled. My mom and I (I'm 32, and we're pretty much roommates, which is quite awesome) started taekwondo at a brand new school on Feb 18. The school opened the day before, but we were so in love with it after the first day of our trial, we signed up after our second class. Anyway, we got our first tips for learning the steps of the kibon poomsae. Not just going through the motions, but actually really doing the steps with correct form. We got our second tips tonight for doing the complete form with the low blocks and middle punches...plus maintaining the correct stance, not wobbling on turns, etc. It was AWESOME to get that second piece of tape on my belt, and I am even more pumped to keep going.
> 
> Everything hurts, and I'm exhausted, but this is awesome. I'm losing weight and actually developing some muscles already (the only shape I'm in currently is round, lol). My endurance is building, and I'm getting more flexible. And it's only been 3 weeks on Thursday.
> 
> Our first belt test will be in late April, and we have two more tips to earn before then - one for one step sparring, and one for board breaking. I am loving my school and look forward to being a part of its growth. I feel pushed to do my best at everything, encouraged when I struggle, and praised when appropriate. It's awesome.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I am just so passionate about this already, and I had to share!


Great... keep moving forward


----------



## Tames D

Congratulations!!


----------



## FlamingJulian

Congrats. Glad to hear that. Sounds awesome. I hope you keep up with Taekwondo. I remember being excited when I got my first stripe on my white belt. Taekwondo is going to get better and better if you keep up with it. Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serietah

Today I learned back kick. I loooove it! I kept using it in sparring tonight because it's just so fun lol. Tornado kick is stil my favorite, but back kick is pretty close.


----------



## Tez3

@MaMaD could you explain please what you disagree with in my post? You've left me wondering what it is you think I have wrong.


----------



## MaMaD

Tez3 said:


> @MaMaD could you explain please what you disagree with in my post? You've left me wondering what it is you think I have wrong.



hi there, which post? i don't remember any disagree i used, which page is it?

Edit: found it, on page 3,so awkward, must be a miss click, i didn't even read that, sorry about that 
changed it to a like


----------



## Tez3

MaMaD said:


> hi there, which post? i don't remember any disagree i used, which page is it?
> 
> Edit: found it, on page 3,so awkward, must be a miss click, i didn't even read that, sorry about that
> changed it to a like



That's ok, I just wondered, I'm nosy like that LOL! thank you for the like too.


----------



## MaMaD

serietah said:


> Thanks everyone! The test went very well.  The same master who graded my yellow belt test graded me this time too. I did really well. I will have to link you guys the video when it gets edited and posted so you can see how far I've come.
> 
> Time for Korean BBQ!



someday u will post your blackbelt video, it's not easy to reach but someday u will be there.


----------



## serietah

My mom still hasn't done the belt testing video..blah! Last night I got my tip for Taegeuk 3 Jang. I LOVE that form. It's so fun as each movement is getting a bit harder. Changing from walking stance to back stance, then forward stance, then turning 180 degrees into back stance, all while trying to remember to use action-reaction with my knife hand blocks and all the tiny details....ahhh I love it! I am consistently ending up on the exact spot where I started now too, so I'm very happy. I am hoping that I will test for blue stripe at the end of October, and my goal is to test for blue in December, but I'm not sure if that can happen. December's test is about 2 weeks earlier than normal because of holidays so we'll see. I already know the Korean terms so I "just" need to learn one step sparring and the first set of self defense techniques. 

Tonight while practicing knife hand strike, we got to break a rebreakable board. That was really fun! I've broken what feels like a million boards with my feet already (thanks 4th of July parade and various demos during classes!) but that was the first with a hand technique. It was just to show us how we need to go "through" the neck when performing the knife hand strike during our form. This week I've also got to break with a back kick a couple of times. That is absolutely my favorite kick. I have work to do to make it proper form, but I'm getting there.

Still madly in love with taekwondo, in case it wasn't obvious. My master jokes that I'm married to TKD. I don't disagree, haha. I'm also quite enjoying learning Korean from him, his wife, and a few books I've picked up. Oh, and Korean dramas. So many Korean dramas. We have our school open house this weekend, so I am extra excited. First demo team performance! It's kind of an abbreviated demo team and we only had one practice, but it's going to be awesome anyway. And a random thought I just had...it's going to be a blast someday to read through all these super long posts I've made and reminisce about my TKD journey. One step at a time...


----------



## FlamingJulian

serietah said:


> Today I learned back kick. I loooove it! I kept using it in sparring tonight because it's just so fun lol. Tornado kick is stil my favorite, but back kick is pretty close.



Back kick/ reverse side kick is one of my favorites too. Practice safely and keep doing well! 


-Julian


----------



## serietah

We had our open house event Saturday and it was a blast. The demo was awesome. I was pretty nervous but as soon as the intro music started I was completely in the zone. It reminded me strongly of high school and college marching band experiences. When it's time to perform, it's time to perform. Nothing else matters during that time. I've had a little tooth infection for a week or so so I've been taking ibuprofen like candy. Unfortunately that led to some pretty nasty bruises on my leg. One from sparring and a couple from attempting a jump front snap kick with a rebreakable board. I misjudged my distance and ended up kicking the back edge of the board. Whoops. So my right foot looked bad but I still used it for the jump front snap kick in the demo. Nailed it too, it was great! I don't jump very high so it wasn't exactly an impressive kick, but I still did it. We also did taegeuk 1 jang as a group, did some kicking target drills (front snap kick, then roundhouse + jump double roundhouse, then roundhouse + jump double roundhouse + "turn behind" roundhouse (precursor to learning tornado kick basically)), and my aunt and I did a very  dramatic demonstration of one-step sparring for green stripe students. Group board breaking (jump front snap kick for everyone), then my sabumnim did 3 breaks (spinning kick, back kick, and tornado). I held the boards for his back kick (scary! lol) and tornado kick.

I've started learning one-step sparring and wow the difficulty level really stepped up this belt. #1 is an out to in crescent kick, then chamber for a sidekick without putting your foot down. Sidekick, then step down into forward stance with a face punch. I can do it, but sometimes my balance isn't good. More practice! I have about 6 weeks before belt testing, so that's plenty of time. Here's a video for what I'm learning now. Hopefully in 6 weeks I can post a video of me doing this too! 



 I'm loving being a green belt.


----------



## Tames D

Congratulations on your progress. Your enthusiasm is refreshing.


----------



## Rough Rider

serietah said:


> Last night I got my tip for Taegeuk 3 Jang. I LOVE that form. It's so fun as each movement is getting a bit harder. Changing from walking stance to back stance, then forward stance, then turning 180 degrees into back stance, all while trying to remember to use action-reaction with my knife hand blocks and all the tiny details....ahhh I love it!



I really like that form, too.  I found something awhile back that explains the meaning behind the Taegeuk forms.  I don't know the source, but here's what it says about Taegeuk Sam Jang:

*Taegeuk 3 (Sam) Jang: Ri - Symbolizes fire and sun and has 20 movements.
*
  As with the previous poomse, proficiency in Taegeuk Sam Jang is required of students of the 6th Gup rank and higher.  The moves incorperated here, however, are more varied, and demand variety in quickness and strength on the part of the person performing as well.  Ri is the philosophical correlative of this form; and Ri means fire and the sun.  The sun causes fire.  Man knows how to use the fire that gives light, warmth, enthusiasm, and hope.
  So, the movements of this poomse must emulate the qualities of fire- that of flickering energy, of unpredictable pace and styling, and of quiet followed by great excitement or great passion- but continually moving, burning.  In this poomse, many moves are combined in quick succession, such as front kicks followed instantly by double front punches.  This poomse also introduces the outward middle block with a knife hand and the knife hand strike as new techniques.


----------



## TrueJim

When I talk about this form with students, I talk about the sudden "pop" that goes from the knifehand block on the second-line to the subsequent punch. I describe it as being like the crackle and pop of a fire...it's one example of how the form should be performed "like a crackling fire".

When I get to Taegeuk Sa Jang, I talk about that really long-distance sequence of the two side kicks on the middle stem, which I describe as being like the long-distance strike of a lightning, or the rumble of thunder over a long distance.

When I get to Taegeuk Yook Jang, I talk about how the transition to the second line is done with that curvy twist-block and kick, as if you're flowing around the opponent, like water...and then at the end you slide _backwards_ to your source, like water flowing downhill back to its source.

For Taegeuk Chil Jang, I point out how that most of the blocks they've learned so far are deflecting blocks...but not that low-cross block on the third line! It doesn't deflect at all...it stops the opponent instead...like an immovable mountain.


----------



## Flatfish

TrueJim said:


> When I talk about this form with students, I talk about the sudden "pop" that goes from the knifehand block on the second-line to the subsequent punch. I describe it as being like the crackle and pop of a fire...it's one example of how the form should be performed "like a crackling fire".
> 
> When I get to Taegeuk Sa Jang, I talk about that really long-distance sequence of the two side kicks on the middle stem, which I describe as being like the long-distance strike of a lightning, or the rumble of thunder over a long distance.
> 
> When I get to Taegeuk Yook Jang, I talk about how the transition to the second line is done with that curvy twist-block and kick, as if you're flowing around the opponent, like water...and then at the end you slide _backwards_ to your source, like water flowing downhill back to its source.
> 
> For Taegeuk Chil Jang, I point out how that most of the blocks they've learned so far are deflecting blocks...but not that low-cross block on the third line! It doesn't deflect at all...it stops the opponent instead...like an immovable mountain.




Nice!


----------



## serietah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211039606771298
			




Testing to see if this video will play here. It's an entire belt testing but my group goes first. This was my test for green belt about a month ago. I am on track to test for blue stripe in October! Since I got to green belt as a kid, I am stoked to be getting close to having blue in my belt.

Edit: I have a feeling no one can see this video since I doubt my mom posted it as public on facebook. Blah. I need to get her to upload it to youtube.


----------



## MaMaD

ye, can not see the video


----------



## serietah

Tonight I finally got to learn one step sparring #3. My back kick last night was sloppy and I left class really frustrated with myself. I practiced over and over in my kitchen and fortunately was able to fix the problem. Tonight I was able to continue doing it right so I was able to move on. No class tomorrow as it's belt testing day but hopefully I can get my next belt tip Saturday. I have just 3 weeks before the next belt testing and I really want to make it. We start learning self defense after we get our next tips so hopefully next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Miles

Good luck!


----------



## serietah

I got my tip for one step sparring last night! My Sabumnim said we should be ready to test "tomorrow" (tonight) but at the end of class when we all demonstrated our curriculum for each other he called me up to get my tip. He told me after class that I did a great job and he couldn't wait to give it to me. 

So tonight I should start learning self defense. Yay!


----------



## serietah

Got my blue tip for self defense tonight!  I was teaching taegeuk 2 to two students during class tonight so I didn't get time to practice but we stayed after class for a bit and practiced. I felt pretty good about how I did while my Sabumnim watched but I was still pleasantly surprised when he called me up to get my tip. I was the only one to earn it tonight. 

Blue stripe belt testing is Friday. I only need my black tip for the full curriculum and I'm ready. Blue stripe. Wow.


----------



## serietah

And today I got my last tip! I'm now officially ready to test for blue stripe. I can't believe it!! I either test Friday at normal testing time or Thursday after class on my own. It depends on whether we are able to set up a table at a local schools festival Friday or not. Either way, I'm ready.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

You're flying through everything, good luck with your test!


----------



## serietah

Thanks! It feels like we just started this journey and now tomorrow I'm going to have blue on my belt. It's insane! But I train hard 6 days a week so I feel like I've earned what may seem like "too fast" of progression for some. I hope I can get video posted of tomorrow's test but it depends on whether my mom wants to hang around after class to film it. I'm so excited!


----------



## serietah

Belt testing is done! I think I did well. Here is a link to my flickr album which has some photos from tonight: https://flic.kr/s/aHskJXWUgA

and here is the video! (HD now available)


----------



## serietah

I have been learning taegeuk 4 for the last couple of weeks. We've been learning it slowly, working on details as we go. Last night we got to step 16 so only two left! We also learned how to do a proper front snap kick for poomsae vs target kicking. This form is my favorite so far. It is much harder than any of the previous forms, but so much fun! 

I worked on my tornado kick some this week during downtime, and actually got it down pretty good for a blue stripe. It's always a blast to get extra practice in.


----------



## TrueJim

serietah said:


> I have been learning taegeuk 4 for the last couple of week...This form is my favorite so far. It is much harder than any of the previous forms, but so much fun!



This is such a challenging form!  I was actually just practicing this today!

When I first learned it, I never felt that my Double Knifehand Blocks on the starting line looked good. I still don't think they're great, but they're better.
Those two Side Kicks in a row up the stem...man, it's hard for me to make those look pretty. And that second kick...chambering for the Double Knifehand Block while you're still recovering from the Side Kick...that's hard!
On the third line, that weird movement of doing an Inside Middle Block with the rear hand while in a Back Stance. Wha-a-a-at? That still feels contorted to me.
The trigram for this form represents "thunder". I like to think of that long-stretch up the stem as being like a lightning bolt, those double Side Kicks striking over a long distance like lightning.


----------



## serietah

I got my tip for taegeuk 4 tonight! I wasn't expecting it yet but apparently I was good enough. I was most excited that I consistently end up in the exact spot I start. It's my favorite form so far. 

Now to learn one steps and self defense for blue belt testing in December!


----------



## TrueJim

serietah said:


> I got my tip for taegeuk 4 tonight! I wasn't expecting it yet but apparently I was good enough. I was most excited that I consistently end up in the exact spot I start.



That's a difficult form to end-up on the same spot! A lot of people wind-up behind the joonbee spot, I think often because of the too-short distance they travel on the double side-kicks.


----------



## Flatfish

The double side kicks are not my friends......


----------



## serietah

We've been working on one step sparring, which at this level involves some falling. I've been practicing with my mom, who has bad knees and an injured shoulder, so it's been a little challenging. But tonight I got to practice a little with my master too. That was fun!!! I just need to learn number 3 then self defense for belt testing. I only have until December 15 though so not sure I can make it. I hope so! Really excited to be getting close to blue belt.


----------



## serietah

Mom and I got our tips for one step sparring tonight. We have really been working on details as we go for the entire curriculum for this belt. I'm having a lot of fun with the falling...a big surprise!

Next up is self defense. Belt testing is two weeks from tomorrow and I know I'll be ready. Blue belt is close. I can't believe it.


----------



## serietah

Tonight I got my tip for self defense! I just need to have my entire curriculum checked again for my last tip and I'm ready for belt testing one week from tomorrow. Blue belt, here I come!


----------



## serietah

Last night I checked off in my entire curriculum and passed my last tip test. This morning I was mostly teaching during all belt class, so I stayed after to help my aunt with her self defense. She took her tip test too (needs to practice Korean terms a bit more, whoops!) and I ran through mine again as well. My back kick is getting better and better. I'm pleased with my progress and confident I will do well in my test next Friday.


----------



## serietah

After a long day of helping my master move, I had about 5 minutes of rest before belt testing. I was so tired I don't even remember most of my test. I was on auto pilot for the most part. I did well though. I'm now a blue belt!!! Time for the curriculum to get significantly harder...


----------



## serietah

We started learning spinning kick tonight. Wow so fun!!!! we also learned taegeuk 5 through step 8. Next week we are closed for Christmas break but I'm getting the dojang keys because I can't go a week without tkd haha.  I'm getting a lesson plan from my master (he'll be out of town) so I can keep our normal routine going just for me, my mom, and aunt. Should be fun but I'm already sad to be missing regular class.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan

serietah said:


> Next week we are closed for Christmas break but I'm getting the dojang keys because I can't go a week without tkd .


You are definitely a prized pupil.  Keep enjoying your training!


----------



## serietah

This thread has become more of a blog than anything, but hopefully that's ok. I have already gone back through and read everything a couple of times and it's neat to see my own excitement as I learn each part of my curriculum. I can't imagine how cool it will be to read it after I earn my black belt.

Anyway, I've now almost learned all of Taegeuk 5. We ran out of time last night so I have 4 steps left. I'm having my wisdom teeth out next week so my goal is to earn my tip for the form before then. It's going to kill me to miss a few days of class!


----------



## Rough Rider

serietah said:


> Anyway, I've now almost learned all of Taegeuk 5. We ran out of time last night so I have 4 steps left.



Taegeuk Ojang has a big finish that I find quite enjoyable.  I hope you like it too.


----------



## serietah

Phew, what a fun form!! Definitely my favorite so far (but I say that every time). I got my tip for Taegeuk 5 last night. I was surprised because we only started learning it a month ago and had time off for Christmas. Now to focus on jumping techniques for one step sparring.


----------



## serietah

I've been out of TKD for almost a week now due to wisdom teeth surgery :-( It is horrible!! I haven't even been in the dojang since Thursday. This is the longest I've gone without TKD since I started. You know it's bad when your master texts "I miss you" lol. AHHH I'm going crazy. Unfortunately I can't go back to exercise until Im eating normally and my jaw joint won't let me yet (thanks TMJ). 

In the meantime, I've watched about a million episodes of the Korean variety show, Running Man, which I am hopelessly addicted to. Watching it has helped me so much with learning Korean language and culture. Highly recommend it. But I still miss TKD.


----------



## TrueJim

So far, my favorite Korean entertainment has been the film My Way. My Way (2011 film) - Wikipedia I definitely recommend it!


----------



## Rough Rider

serietah said:


> I've been out of TKD for almost a week now due to wisdom teeth surgery :-( It is horrible!! I haven't even been in the dojang since Thursday. This is the longest I've gone without TKD since I started. You know it's bad when your master texts "I miss you" lol. AHHH I'm going crazy. Unfortunately I can't go back to exercise until Im eating normally and my jaw joint won't let me yet (thanks TMJ).



I understand.  I was out for a while for medical reasons and it drove me crazy.  Sometimes I would go to the Dojang just to watch.  Those people are my family and it's nice to visit even when I can't "play."


----------



## JP3

Man!  I absolutely loved reading this hread, I have to tell all y'all old guys!  The energy, enthusiasm and exuberance of this newly formed Taekwondo Warrior (term of endearment, I assure you) makes me feel good.

Where's my heavy bag?!?!


----------



## serietah

Oh man you guys. I've been posting here for almost a year now, and I have to say today I had my most proud moment in TKD. We had our normal classes this morning, followed by a first time trial student. We had been warned by a current student's mom that this kid is a problem so we were prepared for the worst. We started the trial as normal, with the master starting class, then calling me up to do the stretching. But he stayed at the back of the mat past the time when he normally comes up for me to switch with him. I finished the stretching and he still didn't come. We made eye contact and he motioned for me to continue. So I taught the student ready position, horse riding stance, basic punches, front rising and crescent kicks...and expected my master to come take over. He didn't. So I continued with teaching front snap kick and finished up the trial, including having the student bow the the flags, the master, and me. I've never done that before. I lead stretches every day in every class, and a few months ago I started also leading the basic punch and kicking warm up too. But today, I taught my first trial class by myself. The student was awesome by the way. No behavior problems at all. She loved it, so I'm looking forward to hopefully signing up a new student soon. My master told me after that he was ready to take over if she had been challenging in any way, but I was doing fine and she was good so he let me do the whole class. 

As for my progress as a student, I thoroughly enjoyed my first week back on the mat. It took a couple of days to really get back into it, and my endurance is still not as good as I'd like, but it's getting better. I've been working on one step sparring, which for blue belt is all jumping techniques. I am still too fat (sigh) for these to be very good, but I am doing okay. My jump front snap kick is acceptable, and my jump roundhouse kick is *almost* there. I need to start working on jump side kick soon so I can stay on track for testing for red stripe in March. I'm not too worried about self defense techniques as I usually understand those fairly easily, but jumping is hard lol.

Anyway, just had to share how awesome my day was!


----------



## serietah

I was shocked tonight when I was told that I passed my one step sparring. I've been working really hard. Some days I train in 3 classes per day. Tonight's class was special because we have another master joining us and he just got here today. He was watching, so I was trying my best to do everything as perfectly as possible all class. No pressure or anything, haha. I did well, though, and got my tip for one step sparring. Now I have plenty of time to work on self defense for belt testing.


----------



## serietah

Got my self defense (shoulder grab) tip tonight! Now I have three weeks to focus on my spinning kick, which is pretty terrible sometimes and ok sometimes. I'm having trouble pivoting for the spin. My brain understands but my body pays no attention. I'll keep practicing!


----------



## serietah

Well I did it. Today I got my black tip for my spinning kick. Now I'm ready to test for red stripe. Im going to see red on my belt. Red. I am so in awe at how far I've come. Last night I didn't get my tip because my spinning kick was just bad. I was taking a small step with my front foot instead of just turning, the angle of my kick was wrong, balance was bad...you name it. I got mad. I was so mad I almost cried. But I stayed after class and practiced. One master took video of my feet for me so I could see. Then he had me take video of him. It really helped. Today I broke the rebreakable board on the first try. I am proud of myself. I wanted to give up but I didn't. Next belt testing is march 31. 

Oh and full contact sparring will be starting after testing. Yikes!


----------



## serietah

Belt testing is Friday! For the past couple of weeks, we've just been reviewing everything to get ready. I'm confident in everything but spinning kick still. I do well when we use the rebreakable board, but with just kicking in the air, or even a target or foam board, I don't do as well. I think it's a mental thing. I did figure out that I have to stop overthinking it and just kick. I literally just focus on the center of the board, then say in my head "하나 둘 셋" and kick right away. That seems to work most of the time. I've been consistently breaking the board on the first try since I started doing that. I'm excited to start learning Taegeuk 6 hopefully Saturday!


----------



## TrueJim

serietah said:


> I do well when we use the rebreakable board, but with just kicking in the air, or even a target or foam board, I don't do as well...



I think that's very common. I know it's true for me as well. It's a lot easier to get a nice kick when there's a real target to hit! Especially for spinning kicks, I find it hard to make kicks in-the-air pretty.


----------



## JR 137

serietah said:


> Belt testing is Friday! For the past couple of weeks, we've just been reviewing everything to get ready. I'm confident in everything but spinning kick still. I do well when we use the rebreakable board, but with just kicking in the air, or even a target or foam board, I don't do as well. I think it's a mental thing. I did figure out that I have to stop overthinking it and just kick. I literally just focus on the center of the board, then say in my head "하나 둘 셋" and kick right away. That seems to work most of the time. I've been consistently breaking the board on the first try since I started doing that. I'm excited to start learning Taegeuk 6 hopefully Saturday!



I'm not good at kicking the air either.  In line drills, I can barely get my roundhouse kick above my waist.  I can however roundhouse people my height at at least shoulder height.

I'm a karate guy, so there's much less emphasis on kicking that high, which is fine with me.


----------



## Jut

serietah said:


> Tonight I got my 2nd tip/stripe/whatever term you use on my white belt! It may seem like a small victory to some, but I am thrilled. My mom and I (I'm 32, and we're pretty much roommates, which is quite awesome) started taekwondo at a brand new school on Feb 18. The school opened the day before, but we were so in love with it after the first day of our trial, we signed up after our second class. Anyway, we got our first tips for learning the steps of the kibon poomsae. Not just going through the motions, but actually really doing the steps with correct form. We got our second tips tonight for doing the complete form with the low blocks and middle punches...plus maintaining the correct stance, not wobbling on turns, etc. It was AWESOME to get that second piece of tape on my belt, and I am even more pumped to keep going.
> 
> Everything hurts, and I'm exhausted, but this is awesome. I'm losing weight and actually developing some muscles already (the only shape I'm in currently is round, lol). My endurance is building, and I'm getting more flexible. And it's only been 3 weeks on Thursday.
> 
> Our first belt test will be in late April, and we have two more tips to earn before then - one for one step sparring, and one for board breaking. I am loving my school and look forward to being a part of its growth. I feel pushed to do my best at everything, encouraged when I struggle, and praised when appropriate. It's awesome.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I am just so passionate about this already, and I had to share!


Welcome. Your enthusiasm says much about how we all feel about MA's. Not everyone does.. [too bad for them ] Sounds like you really found your niche. -so cool. Hope your mom can keep up with you.


----------



## serietah

And I'm now red stripe!!! I did pretty good, but took two tries to break with spinning kick. My holder didn't know what she was doing and it threw my focus off. But it's ok. I see red on my belt now!! Time to start learning Taegeuk 6.


----------



## JR 137

I'm not a TKD guy, so I have to ask so I know where you are...

What is the ranking order, ie white-yellow-blue-green-brown-black?  Where are you now?

I really like your enthusiasm and determination!


----------



## serietah

At my school we go: white, yellow, yellow with green stripe, green, green with blue stripe, blue, blue with red stripe (me now!), red, red with single black stripe, red with double black stripe, black.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Congrats on passing your test.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan

serietah said:


> I'm confident in everything but spinning kick still. I do well when we use the rebreakable board, but with just kicking in the air, or even a target or foam board, I don't do as well.


I find in kukkiwon TKD, the hook kick tends to be different in "air kicking" vs breaking.  When kicking a firm target, I tend to use a stiff leg, as in this video.  In the air, I have much more of a hook.  I started doing a stiff-legged version of the kick, and the master told me that it is good for breaking but not sparring, so I worked on variations for about a year by myself while taking a break between red and black belt.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> I find in kukkiwon TKD, the hook kick tends to be different in "air kicking" vs breaking.  When kicking a firm target, I tend to use a stiff leg, as in this video.  In the air, I have much more of a hook.  I started doing a stiff-legged version of the kick, and the master told me that it is good for breaking but not sparring, so I worked on variations for about a year by myself while taking a break between red and black belt.



If you impact a solid target with your knee flexed, you invite hyper-extension of the knee, with all the accompanying trips to the orthopedist.
Ideally, your leg should be straight until after your heel reaches the target with the hook being more of a 'follow through' than anything else. After the hook, your knee should be pointed at or slightly past your target. If your target is something that isn't going to move much, I recommend using the ball of the foot, rather than the heel. This lets your ankle bend and slide the foot past the front of the target, instead of putting all that pressure on your knee.
The only real exception to this is if you're in close and using the hook to reach around someones defense and kick them in the back of the head. That's about the weakest version of the kick, too.
If your Master is advocating a bent knee for sparring, he's reducing the power of your kick but trying to make it a little quicker. That's not a big problem, if you're mostly doing point sparring. The sparring hook kick is done using the ball of the foot and with an earlier hook. The fighting version should be done with the leg straight, using the back of the heel.

By the same token, a roundhouse done with the top of the foot is excellent for sparring. But for fighting, you should use the ball of the foot.


----------



## serietah

We are having our first full contact sparring class this week. I'm so excited and terrified at the same time. It's going to be fun!


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan

Dirty Dog said:


> If you impact a solid target with your knee flexed, you invite hyper-extension of the knee, with all the accompanying trips to the orthopedist.
> 
> If your Master is advocating a bent knee for sparring, he's reducing the power of your kick but trying to make it a little quicker.



Yes, he was talking about a bent knee to reach the target (opponent) sooner, in a WTF sparring context.  

I was trying to say that a person may find kicking a target easier because they may be kicking differently in the air than on a target.

Finally, I should add that I find it easier to kick a spinning hook kick in the air with shoes, on a solid floor (vs. on a mat with no shoes).  I find the weight of the shoes gives some momentum and makes it easier to kick through a perceived target.  So a person learning the spinning hook kick may want to practise on a hard floor in shoes in front of a mirror...IMO.


----------



## Earl Weiss

Dirty Dog said:


> If you impact a solid target with your knee flexed, you invite hyper-extension of the knee, with all the accompanying trips to the orthopedist.
> Ideally, your leg should be straight until after your heel reaches the target with the hook being more of a 'follow through' than anything else. .



I disagree . With a Hook kick, kicking with the heel, or reverse turning kick, not having the leg fully straight prevents hyper extension.  a 5% bend or so allows muscles, tendons and ligaments to absorb some of the impact before the knee reaches full extension and the impact tries to drive it past full extension.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Earl Weiss said:


> I disagree . With a Hook kick, kicking with the heel, or reverse turning kick, not having the leg fully straight prevents hyper extension.  a 5% bend or so allows muscles, tendons and ligaments to absorb some of the impact before the knee reaches full extension and the impact tries to drive it past full extension.



Opinions will vary...
However, having spent more than a few years studying physiology...
I also discussed this issue with an ER Dr, who is a Kenpo 3rd Dan, and an orthopedist, who is not a MAist.
They both agreed with me that flexing the knee, which inherently causes the muscles to relax, will result in a greater risk of hyperextention in the knee. Striking with a loose knee is analogous to punching with a loose fist. Not recommended. Locking the leg out straight, which is equivalent to striking with a tight fist, is safest.
Now, I try to be clear about this, but in case I wasn't...
I do not advocate using the heel when kicking the heavy bag. The heavy bag is too immobile. Use the ball of the foot and allow the ankle to absorb the impact. Use the straight leg on targets that will move, like kicking targets or an opponents head (although I personally prefer the ball of the foot for sparring, to lessen the chance of injury to my partner).


----------



## Earl Weiss

Dirty Dog said:


> Opinions will vary...
> 
> I do not advocate using the heel when kicking the heavy bag. The heavy bag is too immobile. Use the ball of the foot and allow the ankle to absorb the impact. Use the straight leg on targets that will move, like kicking targets or an opponents head (although I personally prefer the ball of the foot for sparring, to lessen the chance of injury to my partner).



Same idea , different body part. Using the ball of the foot typically will have the foot "pointed" and then on impact it can flex toward 90 degrees lessening hyper extension issue.  I disagree. 
DISAGREE  "  flexing the knee, which inherently causes the muscles to relax" particularly since for the reverse Hook Kick muscles are in the process of pulling the heel to the hamstring so their is no relaxation involved.  Just as the ankle is not relaxed in your scenario.


----------



## Earl Weiss

Earl Weiss said:


> Same idea , different body part. Using the ball of the foot typically will have the foot "pointed" and then on impact it can flex toward 90 degrees lessening hyper extension issue.  I disagree.
> DISAGREE  "  flexing the knee, which inherently causes the muscles to relax" particularly since for the reverse Hook Kick muscles are in the process of pulling the heel to the hamstring so their is no relaxation involved.  Just as the ankle is not relaxed in your scenario.



An overlooked but important element vis a vis the "Hook Kick"  straight versus bent leg is that by definition (system dependant I guess) the hook kick bends the knee to facilitate speed. The leg is mostly straight at about a 15 degree angle off the target line which is when the knee begins to fold so that at impact the knee / leg is in the process of bending / folding as quickly as possible which cannot be done with  a 'relaxed " leg.    (always difficult to adequately describe 3 dimensional action in a 2 dimensional medium.


----------



## serietah

I'm enjoying the debate on technique, even though my issue with spinning kick is just getting my body to spin right now, haha. I've been learning Taegeuk 6 and loving it so far! We've only learned 10 steps, but we're focusing hard on making it right as we learn it rather than just going through the steps then fixing it later. Tomorrow is my second full contact sparring class. I am so excited. It was REALLY fun last week. My partner is a 12 year old black belt who is about my height. He makes  a great partner, but he is so much faster than me so it's definitely challenging. I had no idea that contact sparring would be so much more exhausting than the non-contact sparring we do in almost every class. I guess a combination of wearing all the gear plus being forced to really move around is what makes the difference. My endurance is a lot better than it was a year ago though, so I'm fine with being exhausted after a couple of rounds haha. What I need to work on tomorrow during sparring is focusing on timing. I do better with that in non contact sparring, so I need to just relax and not be scared. It's a blast, even if I do suck for now haha.


----------



## TrueJim

I like the backwards steps at the end of T6. It feels like water falling back to its source. Enjoy it while you can though -- T7 and T8 are so very challenging!

I'm short so my sparring partners are often teens -- but I'm also old, so they get about 20 kicks off to my 1 kick; it's hard not to laugh!










Taegeuk Yook Jang


----------



## JR 137

serietah said:


> I'm enjoying the debate on technique, even though my issue with spinning kick is just getting my body to spin right now, haha. I've been learning Taegeuk 6 and loving it so far! We've only learned 10 steps, but we're focusing hard on making it right as we learn it rather than just going through the steps then fixing it later. Tomorrow is my second full contact sparring class. I am so excited. It was REALLY fun last week. My partner is a 12 year old black belt who is about my height. He makes  a great partner, but he is so much faster than me so it's definitely challenging. I had no idea that contact sparring would be so much more exhausting than the non-contact sparring we do in almost every class. I guess a combination of wearing all the gear plus being forced to really move around is what makes the difference. My endurance is a lot better than it was a year ago though, so I'm fine with being exhausted after a couple of rounds haha. What I need to work on tomorrow during sparring is focusing on timing. I do better with that in non contact sparring, so I need to just relax and not be scared. It's a blast, even if I do suck for now haha.



Contact sparring changes everything.  Just the fact that you know you'll get hit when you make a mistake gets the adrenaline flowing, making breathing and focus harder.

Once you truly realize you're not made out of glass and won't shatter when you get hit, your breathing will calm down and your clear mindedness will return.  That takes practice and experience.  There's no substitute for experience.

Some will say your learning really starts at this point.  Everything you've learned thus far is to prepare you to hit and avoid being hit.  Now comes the part where you actually have to apply it, and truly learn to deal with things not going as planned. I wholeheartedly agree with this.

Stay clam, control yourself, and enjoy it.  Now is when the fun begins!  It may not seem like fun being a punching bag, but with some hard work experience, you won't be the punching bag for too long.

Edit: no matter how hard you work and how much experience you gain, there will always be times when you feel like someone's punching bag.  They'll just get fewer and further between.  And they'll remind you that you've still got work to do and knowledge to gain.


----------



## serietah

Wellll Friday's sparring class was fun! Last week's partner didn't come so my partners were....the masters. Two rounds with one, one with another, and one round with my aunt. I got my butt kicked on 3 of the 4 lol. Literally a couple times haha. It was REALLY fun but also quite intimidating. They kept telling me I could kick them despite them not wearing any gear. I was scared to but after getting rocked a couple times I got a little more aggressive. For the second round with one of them, he put on some gear so I'd feel more comfortable, then let me get a free kick in so I would know I'm not going to hurt him lol. Off the mat, these guys are my best friends, so it was both extra fun and extra intimidating to spar them. 

Overall it was a successful night because I learned several things. Even if I spar with the masters, I'm not going to die. It might hurt...I slightly sprained my pinky finger and have a lumpy bruise on one arm, a regular bruise on the other, and a big bruise on my hip...but it's not that bad. It's FUN. It's exhausting. I'm bad at it, but I'll get better. I need to work on distance still. I'm so used to non-contact that it's hard to get close enough to kick, yet still try to keep distance to avoid kicks. I don't skip forward and back quickly enough. 

After sparring class, we jumped right into adult class. We learned steps 11-13 of Taegeuk 6. FUN!!!! We are continuing to focus on "back to the basics" with this form. I think the next four steps we can probably learn one night this week, then probably will finish the form next week, but we'll see. I can't wait to learn the end because just from watching it, it looks so cool! But, I'm not in a rush. Next belt testing for us isn't until June.


----------



## Flatfish

Very nice. Yes sparring is exhausting but it will get easier. The bruises you mostly get used to, aside from the really bad ones like kicking someone's elbow......


----------



## JR 137

Flatfish said:


> Very nice. Yes sparring is exhausting but it will get easier. The bruises you mostly get used to, aside from the really bad ones like kicking someone's elbow......



You reminded me of a tournament injury...

I threw a rib height roundhouse at my opponent.  He blocked with the point of his elbow.  His elbow must have went right between the bones in my instep (we weren't allowed foot pads).  Didn't hurt much at the time.

I stuck around to watch the kids from my dojo compete.  My foot started throbbing.  When I got home, about 3 hours after the kick, I couldn't take my shoe off without taking the laces completely out of the shoe.  It was that swollen.

I went to an urgent care the next day, which was Memorial Day.  The doctor took one look and said "if that's not broken, I don't know what is."  X-rays showed there was no break.  He said "this is why we have X-rays."  I was bartending at the time, and my customers felt bad for me because I was walking so slow.  Made a few extra bucks because of it.  One guy asked what my copay was and gave me the $35 to cover it.  

I asked the urgent care doctor if my injury was the best of the day.  Nope.  He removed a fishing hook from a guy's gums about 10 minutes before I came in.  Apparently the other guy on the boat wasn't paying attention when he went to cast.

The things we do.  Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Flatfish

JR 137 said:


> You reminded me of a tournament injury...
> 
> I threw a rib height roundhouse at my opponent.  He blocked with the point of his elbow.  His elbow must have went right between the bones in my instep (we weren't allowed foot pads).  Didn't hurt much at the time.
> 
> I stuck around to watch the kids from my dojo compete.  My foot started throbbing.  When I got home, about 3 hours after the kick, I couldn't take my shoe off without taking the laces completely out of the shoe.  It was that swollen.
> 
> I went to an urgent care the next day, which was Memorial Day.  The doctor took one look and said "if that's not broken, I don't know what is."  X-rays showed there was no break.  He said "this is why we have X-rays."  I was bartending at the time, and my customers felt bad for me because I was walking so slow.  Made a few extra bucks because of it.  One guy asked what my copay was and gave me the $35 to cover it.
> 
> I asked the urgent care doctor if my injury was the best of the day.  Nope.  He removed a fishing hook from a guy's gums about 10 minutes before I came in.  Apparently the other guy on the boat wasn't paying attention when he went to cast.
> 
> The things we do.  Wouldn't have it any other way.




Yup exactly my experience, when you hit the top of your foot like that you shake it off fairly easily......a couple hours later there's hell to pay....


----------



## serietah

Last night we finished learning Taegeuk 6. SO FUN! I was ending up a meter (one square of the mat) behind my starting spot, but I knew why. The two kicks moving forward, I was stepping down into a comfortable, natural stance, rather than a longer stance. I fixed that and ended up too far to the side, but class was over so I just practiced a little more then hurried home before a storm hit (didn't work. I pulled into my driveway as the hail started). This morning after classes, I practiced a couple of times and ended up in the same spot both times! Woohoo! Our new master was teasing me that instructors ALWAYS have to end up in the same spot, and that I should practice with my eyes closed. I've done that before, but not in a long time. I want to try now. 

Sparring class went way better. I improved a lot, apparently. I sparred with both masters and our black belt student again. Got a few new bruises to show for it too. I had a blast. It's much more fun when you aren't completely getting destroyed.


----------



## serietah

It's been a while since I posted, and I'm sure you guys have been on the edge of your seats waiting for an update. I passed my form and earned my tip on 4/25. I love Taegeuk 6. It's so exhausting to do it right! We started learning one step sparring after that. The first one is so hard because there's a spinning kick in it. My spinning kick has improved a LOT, but it's still hard. But I eventually passed that one and learned #2. I think I'm doing okay on that one so hopefully I can learn #3 next week then start working on self defense.

Last week we did a mother's day special class and I did a board breaking demo. I wasn't prepared mentally or physically (didn't stretch) and it took me three tries to break the board with a spinning kick. It was my fault for having bad aiming, but my master told everyone he was holding the board too low. I saw the pictures later and I was kicking too high the first two times. He raised the board and I destroyed it. Phew.  Today I got to redeem myself. We had a school picnic, then hurried back to the school to host a birthday party. I knew I'd be doing a demo this time so I was nervous! But I broke the board the first time. In the picture, my arms are wild so I need to work on that, but my shoulders were down and the angle of my kick looked good. I'm happy! 

I've been working on tornado kick this week. It's my favorite. I do it the cheater way (taking an extra hop/step to turn) but I'm down from 3 hops to just 1 so I'm happy with that. For now anyway. I've also improved a LOT in sparring. Full contact sparring is a blast. I still am partnered with our black belt teenager and the masters, so I come out of every class with new bruises, but it's worth it. 

Belt testing should be in June. I can't believe I'm already thinking seriously about red belt testing. Insane. A year ago I was still doing pushups on my knees. Now I do 30-40 at a time the real way. 40 is about my limit, haha, but that's the max we do in class right now. This week we also did 70 roundhouse kicks in the air without dropping (hold onto the wall with one hand and kick with the master's count). I could have done more, but 70 was good. A year ago, 10 was easy, 20 was hard. Progress is awesome.


----------



## JR 137

It's definitely inspiring to see you still so enthusiastic about it.  That feeling fades too quickly for far too many people IMO.

What belt comes after red belt in your organization?


----------



## serietah

After red is red with a single black stripe. That's the last belt with new material. Taegeuk 8, last one steps, last self defense. Then we have double black stripe. That's basically to review everything in the curriculum since white belt. All forms, all one steps, all self defense. Also preparing for the black belt test which will have some choreographed self defense kind of things each student has to do. 

Since I help teach, double black stripe won't be as hard for me as others. I haven't forgotten any of the previous curriculum like others have haha.


----------



## JR 137

So black belt is the next full belt?

My former system did brown, advanced brown, then a final brown belt - half brown, half black - before black belt.  I liked the 3rd brown belt level.  Like yours, there wasn't any new material.  It was all improving everything you've learned and preparing for black belt.  It was 6 months minimum.  My current organization doesn't do this, but advanced brown belt is 1 minimum, so the time frame is pretty much the same - 1.5 to 2 years from 1st brown belt to 1st dan.  Most people spend a little over 2 years as a brown belt.

Then for some reason, a lot of them quit after about 3 months of being a 1st dan.  Don't be that person.


----------



## TrueJim

JR 137 said:


> Then for some reason, a lot of them quit after about 3 months of being a 1st dan...



I read once that 70% of people who earn a martial arts Black Belt quit within the first year of earning their belt. I can _kinda_ see why, since maybe there's a temptation to think that classes are just going to be "more of the same" from that point onward.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan

TrueJim said:


> I read once that 70% of people who earn a martial arts Black Belt quit within the first year of earning their belt.


I think many people quit to go to a different school. That was my case.  "Taking a break" was an easier conversation then "I don't agree with some of the things you teach or how you talk to students, so I will find another school".


----------



## JR 137

I think there's several reasons why people leave so soon after 1st dan...

Some people have black belt as an ultimate goal.  They chase rank, then once they get it, they're done.  My CI says he's had several students over the years leave a few months after earning their black belt, saying "I achieved my goal."  Our school doesn't push earning a black belt as a goal, but I've seen many places that do, including my former school.  I've seen the sign that says "Our goal is black belt" countless times.  Now that you've got it, where do you go from there?

Some places run black belt classes differently than colored belt classes.  Some people want more of the same, and when that changes, they don't like it. Other places teach black belts the same way, and when that doesn't change, they get tired of it.  I look at the transition from colored belt to black belt the same as the transition from undergrad to grad school.  In undergrad I was taught a curriculum.  I was taught to memorize facts, and I had to have a very shallow interpretation of those facts, relatively speaking.  In grad school, it was all "here's the facts and theories; how are you going to us them professionally?"  There's a profound difference.  Same thing I experienced in karate - in kyu ranks, it was as like turning me into a robot, i.e. "This is how a high block is done; this is how this kata is done."  At black belt, it was "how are you going to make this work FOR YOU?"  Some people loved that, some didn't.  It's a fundamental shift.

Then there's people who are losing interest while they're very colored belts, but stick it out to "finish what they started."

A bunch of us left soon afterward at my former school.  We were all around the same age. I went away to grad school.  Another guy left for the police academy.  Another guy enlisted in the Marines.  We had all been promoted to 1st dan a few months beforehand or were getting ready to test for 2nd dan.  Some started families, careers, etc.  That's Ann age related thing, and the rank a teacher the time is concidental.


----------



## serietah

My goal is to be a master, so at minimum I want to achieve 4th dan. This is a long term goal obviously, but I think I can do it. My master is already training me. He demands a lot more of me than other students. Not necessarily  technique wise, though that is part of it, but mental training too. If I'm distracted by something else and he can tell, he lets me know. When my car was in the process of being totaled due to hail damage, he could tell I was distracted on the mat. So we had a chat about leaving that kind of stuff for when class is done. I hadn't even realized that it was affecting me. We're also working on my teaching skills. When he told me to consider every day from then on as a test for when I will eventually test to be a master, it got real. He told me that even if I get my 4th dan, if I'm not "good", he isn't going to let me be a master. Neither one of us is worried about that in the least bit, but he just pointed it out so I know how seriously he's taking my training even now. It's awesome. If everyone had such an invested master, I don't think people would quit as often.

We've lost a few students recently, none even made it to blue belt. They're all kids though, so for the most part the parents are the problem. The way I see it, black belt is the end of one journey and the beginning of another. I hope I am able to someday share that viewpoint with my students so they don't quit. We'll see.

Tonight is a belt testing night, then we're closing through Monday for memorial day. I'm SO excited to have a break. I will miss TKD, but we're going on a mini vacation together, so it's ok. My arms will be glad for the break from sparring class...maybe some of my bruises will finally heal lol.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> It's been a while since I posted, and I'm sure you guys have been on the edge of your seats waiting for an update. I passed my form and earned my tip on 4/25. I love Taegeuk 6. It's so exhausting to do it right! We started learning one step sparring after that. The first one is so hard because there's a spinning kick in it. My spinning kick has improved a LOT, but it's still hard. But I eventually passed that one and learned #2. I think I'm doing okay on that one so hopefully I can learn #3 next week then start working on self defense.
> 
> Last week we did a mother's day special class and I did a board breaking demo. I wasn't prepared mentally or physically (didn't stretch) and it took me three tries to break the board with a spinning kick. It was my fault for having bad aiming, but my master told everyone he was holding the board too low. I saw the pictures later and I was kicking too high the first two times. He raised the board and I destroyed it. Phew.  Today I got to redeem myself. We had a school picnic, then hurried back to the school to host a birthday party. I knew I'd be doing a demo this time so I was nervous! But I broke the board the first time. In the picture, my arms are wild so I need to work on that, but my shoulders were down and the angle of my kick looked good. I'm happy!
> 
> I've been working on tornado kick this week. It's my favorite. I do it the cheater way (taking an extra hop/step to turn) but I'm down from 3 hops to just 1 so I'm happy with that. For now anyway. I've also improved a LOT in sparring. Full contact sparring is a blast. I still am partnered with our black belt teenager and the masters, so I come out of every class with new bruises, but it's worth it.
> 
> Belt testing should be in June. I can't believe I'm already thinking seriously about red belt testing. Insane. A year ago I was still doing pushups on my knees. Now I do 30-40 at a time the real way. 40 is about my limit, haha, but that's the max we do in class right now. This week we also did 70 roundhouse kicks in the air without dropping (hold onto the wall with one hand and kick with the master's count). I could have done more, but 70 was good. A year ago, 10 was easy, 20 was hard. Progress is awesome.


Im remembering your original posts, and comparing it to this. The difference is (should be) mind-blowing for you if you sit down and think about it.


----------



## serietah

Absolutely mind-blowing. I've gone back and read through my posts, maybe a month or two ago. It's so cool to see how I've progressed. I'm still just as in love with this sport. I can't imagine my life without it now. Through TKD I've met my best friends I've ever had in my life. I'm healthier, happier, and I can kick people in the face, haha.


----------



## serietah

Yesterday I hated sparring so much. Long story short, I got my butt kicked by both masters. It's good for me to get pushed that hard, but I was just done. I am covered in bruises today and so sore! But I know I got a little faster, and learned some more techniques, so it's worth it. I'll be ready to do it again next Friday.

We're a little behind on where we need to be to test this month, but I'm fairly confident we can still make it. Spinning kick is still so ridiculously hard I don't think I'll ever really have it down consistently. It's definitely improved, but ugh. So frustrating to be held back in curriculum because I suck at spinning kick. The frustration is with myself, of course. We've learned all of our one step sparring, just need to pass each one so we can earn our tips, then start learning self defense. If we can start that Tues/Weds, then we should be okay for belt testing.


----------



## Tames D

Congrats on your progress. Am I right in thinking that you are on course to earn your black belt in under 2 years?


----------



## serietah

Tames D said:


> Congrats on your progress. Am I right in thinking that you are on course to earn your black belt in under 2 years?



It will be just over two years if all goes to plan. I know that's faster than a lot of people find acceptable, but I trained 5 days a week for the first three months then 6 days a week from then on. 2 1/2 years is probably the max time it'll take me, but we'll see!


----------



## JR 137

serietah said:


> It will be just over two years if all goes to plan. I know that's faster than a lot of people find acceptable, but I trained 5 days a week for the first three months then 6 days a week from then on. 2 1/2 years is probably the max time it'll take me, but we'll see!



It doesn't matter what anyone thinks is an acceptable time frame.  All that matters is that you (and your teacher) find your skill level acceptable when the time comes.

The average in my former organization was 5 years to 1st dan.  I tested and passed one month short of 4 years.  During that time, I was in the dojo 4-5 nights a week.  I usually took back to back classes and assisted teaching a few nights too.  That organization's policy was minimum number of classes attended, not time in grade.  The only time requirement was at 1st kyu - you had to be 1st kyu for a minimum of 6 months of consistent training AND have a minimum of 80 or so classes to test for 1st dan.  Promoting to the next dan rank had minimum consistent time in grade though.

In my almost 4 years before 1st dan, I typically had more than double the minimum classes for each rank I tested for.  I didn't do that to promote faster; I did that because I loved training.  And because I was in college and didn't have the responsibilities I have now


----------



## Tames D

serietah said:


> It will be just over two years if all goes to plan. I know that's faster than a lot of people find acceptable, but I trained 5 days a week for the first three months then 6 days a week from then on. 2 1/2 years is probably the max time it'll take me, but we'll see!


Please don't confuse my question as being judgmental. I don't believe in time frames for black belt rank, or anything else for that matter. Talent and ability is the key. No one can put a time frame on that. Hard work determines success. I'm proud of you for the progress you've made. You are earning it.


----------



## serietah

Tames D said:


> Please don't confuse my question as being judgmental. I don't believe in time frames for black belt rank, or anything else for that matter. Talent and ability is the key. No one can put a time frame on that. Hard work determines success. I'm proud of you for the progress you've made. You are earning it.



Thank you! I work really hard, putting everything I have into not only my own training but also teaching and helping as manager. I love it, even when I'm exhausted and really just want to go home and go to bed. 

Last night I earned my tip for one step sparring (omg that spinning kick...). I suspect I barely passed, but we will start learning self defense tonight! I have to keep practicing spinning kick though. Failing belt testing is a real possibility. We have until 6/30 to learn our self defense then review everything for belt testing. 

I finally noticed that I "cheat" with almost every kick. I take a tiny step forward with my front foot before I turn for a roundhouse kick, spinning kick, back kick, whatever. I never even noticed, but my masters both do, and that's why I consistently get my butt kicked during sparring. They know exactly what I'm going to do before I move. I have to work on that!


----------



## TrueJim

serietah said:


> I finally noticed that I "cheat" with almost every kick. I take a tiny step forward with my front foot before I turn for a roundhouse kick, spinning kick, back kick, whatever. I never even noticed, but my masters both do...



That's something to watch out for in poomsae too. Without realizing it, people often take a tiny step forward with the front foot before stepping properly with the rear foot. In poomsae, it also happens with kicking too: people take a tiny step forward with the front foot before kicking. In fact, now that I think about it, maybe that's another benefit of learning good poomsae: it teaches you to eliminate that tiny step. 

Next time you're doing poomsae, check to see if you're doing the tiny step there too!   I sometimes tiny-step, but I fight against it mightily.


----------



## serietah

Funny you mentioned that extra step in poomsae. I don't do it (that I've noticed, yet), but I was teaching a student yesterday and noticed he was doing it! I corrected him and had him focus on not taking that little step before kicking at the end of Taegeuk 2.


----------



## serietah

Just a little update, next belt testing is a week from Friday. I'm ALMOST ready, but not quite. We learned our last technique tonight, and need to practice it a lot for the next few days. It's a little confusing right now, but I understand the point so I have no doubt I'll get it. Still just really worried about spinning kick. I just can't seem to figure out how to tell my foot to just TURN in one go instead of taking that small cheater step first and/or the pivot stopping midway through the kick, then finishing. I also tend to start the turn on the ball of my foot, then shift onto my heel because it's easier for me to turn that way, but that's a bad habit. 

I am getting decent on tornado kicks, though I wish I could just jump higher! But spinning kick is one that I doubt I'll ever had to my "arsenal" during sparring lol. I just can't seem to get it.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan

serietah said:


> . I just can't seem to figure out how to tell my foot to just TURN in one go instead of taking that small cheater step first and/or the pivot stopping midway through the kick, then finishing



I don' think the cheater step is so bad.  If you were to start out more square than sideways, I think it's pretty much needed. To me, it's cheating just as much to start sideways, which many people do when demonstrating the back kick or spinning hook kick. Regardless, in a demo, a better spinning hook kick with a cheater step is more impressive than a poorer kick without the cheater step.  So I would still do it if needed.

Since Master Ken has been a recent example of "how to" here's a video showing the cheater step at about 1:00. It doesn't look so bad to me!


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Yeah, the "cheater" step is absolutely appropriate sometimes. The trick is to have the body control and situational understanding to do the kick either with or without the extra step as necessary.


----------



## TrueJim

serietah said:


> I just can't seem to figure out how to tell my foot to just TURN in one go instead of taking that small cheater step first and/or the pivot stopping midway through the kick, then finishing.



Being an older person myself, personally I need an initial cheat-step on any kind of spinning kick. My body doesn't "twist" like it did when I was younger. 



serietah said:


> I also tend to start the turn on the ball of my foot, then shift onto my heel because it's easier for me to turn that way, but that's a bad habit.



Here there be dragons. It's more than a bad habit -- it's a good way to injure yourself. Says the guy who rolled his ankle badly doing this. 



serietah said:


> I am getting decent on tornado kicks, though I wish I could just jump higher!



This is another thing I leave to the yung'uns. I can give you height, or I can give you a good spin, but I can't give you both. So I opt for spin. My tornado has very little height. I launch off the kicking leg and pretty much land right as my kick makes impact. At our school, several of us oldsters do it this way. I think this approach stresses my knees less too.


----------



## Jaeimseu

TrueJim said:


> Being an older person myself, personally I need an initial cheat-step on any kind of spinning kick. My body doesn't "twist" like it did when I was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> Here there be dragons. It's more than a bad habit -- it's a good way to injure yourself. Says the guy who rolled his ankle badly doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another thing I leave to the yung'uns. I can give you height, or I can give you a good spin, but I can't give you both. So I opt for spin. My tornado has very little height. I launch off the kicking leg and pretty much land right as my kick makes impact. At our school, several of us oldsters do it this way. I think this approach stresses my knees less too.



Height is for demos, right? I much prefer to stay low to the ground for a "functional" kick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serietah

I got my tip for self defense Friday after spending the majority of class practicing one on one with one of the masters. He makes me *really* do the techniques correctly so it is much harder, but extremely helpful. When my normal partner comes back to class, she might be surprised lol. Belt testing is Friday, and I still need to earn my final tip to be approved to test. We did figure out what has been throwing off my spinning kick during one-step sparring and fixing that fixed my issues with balance. I was scared to kick my partner so I was not fully straightening my leg before sweeping the kick. That bent leg made the kick 1) look terrible, and 2) way off balance. I wasn't doing that before and I'm not sure when it started, but at least I know how to fix it. Hopefully I can do it right next Friday! Spinning kick isn't going away...it's part of our curriculum from blue belt all the way to black so I have time to continue improving.


----------



## serietah

Well I got my last tip last night and took a rest today during class. We had a first time trial student so I spent curriculum time helping her with basics. I'm going early tomorrow to open the school in the morning so I plan on getting some extra practice time in throughout the day. 

This time tomorrow I should be a red belt!


----------



## serietah

Well, I did it! My board breaking was horrible. Another student and I both had to switch boards for a different one from the box because they just weren't breaking even with solid kicks. That threw off my confidence a LOT. With a new board, it still took two tries, but ok. I passed anyway. Everything else went pretty good. My spinning kick during one step sparring wasn't perfect, but it was ok. I feel great about my form and self defense techniques. 

Now I'm a red belt. Time to start learning Taegeuk 7. Wow!!!! But first, before I even get to have one class as a red belt, we are doing the 4th of July parade in town. Last year's parade, I was the highest belt with green stripe. So cool to see how far I've come.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> Well, I did it! My board breaking was horrible. Another student and I both had to switch boards for a different one from the box because they just weren't breaking even with solid kicks. That threw off my confidence a LOT. With a new board, it still took two tries, but ok. I passed anyway. Everything else went pretty good. My spinning kick during one step sparring wasn't perfect, but it was ok. I feel great about my form and self defense techniques.
> 
> Now I'm a red belt. Time to start learning Taegeuk 7. Wow!!!! But first, before I even get to have one class as a red belt, we are doing the 4th of July parade in town. Last year's parade, I was the highest belt with green stripe. So cool to see how far I've come.


As someone who does not do board breaks, what was the issue with the boards? I would imagine that as long as the thickness is the same it wouldn't matter what board you use, but clearly that's not the case.

If it was one of those re-breakable boards, did you practice before the test? How did you compare beforehand? It may have just been an issue with nerves rather than the boards themselves.

Last - what is the belt progression in your style (what kyu are you now)?


----------



## serietah

kempodisciple said:


> As someone who does not do board breaks, what was the issue with the boards? I would imagine that as long as the thickness is the same it wouldn't matter what board you use, but clearly that's not the case.
> 
> If it was one of those re-breakable boards, did you practice before the test? How did you compare beforehand? It may have just been an issue with nerves rather than the boards themselves.
> 
> Last - what is the belt progression in your style (what kyu are you now)?



They're the same thickness, but when I first picked up the one I was holding for the other student, it felt heavier. More solid. Even our master didn't break it with a spinning kick. It went flying across the room. That could have been a holder problem, but after that he switched the boards and she broke it just fine. When I started having the same issue, a new board solved it. They're solid, pine (I think) that we order from Vision. Same box of boards we used last testing too, so I'm not sure what was up. The re-breakable boards I usually nail on the first try. I was a little nervous testing for my final tip the other night and it took two tries (I literally bounced off it the first time lol). 

We go white, yellow, green stripe, green, blue stripe, blue, red stripe, red, black stripe, double black stripe, black. Double black stripe is "just" a review of everything and prep for black belt test, no new curriculum. So red belts learn Taegeuk 7. Black stripe learn Taegeuk 8. I've tested consistently every 2 months until blue belt, then every 3 months.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> They're the same thickness, but when I first picked up the one I was holding for the other student, it felt heavier. More solid. Even our master didn't break it with a spinning kick. It went flying across the room. That could have been a holder problem, but after that he switched the boards and she broke it just fine. When I started having the same issue, a new board solved it. They're solid, pine (I think) that we order from Vision. Same box of boards we used last testing too, so I'm not sure what was up. The re-breakable boards I usually nail on the first try. I was a little nervous testing for my final tip the other night and it took two tries (I literally bounced off it the first time lol).
> 
> We go white, yellow, green stripe, green, blue stripe, blue, red stripe, red, black stripe, double black stripe, black. Double black stripe is "just" a review of everything and prep for black belt test, no new curriculum. So red belts learn Taegeuk 7. Black stripe learn Taegeuk 8. I've tested consistently every 2 months until blue belt, then every 3 months.


From how I'm reading it, it sounds more like a holder problem then the board problem. The board should go across the room unless the holder lost his/her grip and let go of grip. Maybe switching boards gave him/her more confidence to hold it better?

That said, I dont have much experience in breaking boards, so others (*cough cough @Dirty Dog *cough cough) may have advice for you for future breaks. Congratulations on your new belt, and I hope you have fun at the parade


----------



## JR 137

Congratulations on your promotion!

Wooden boards aren't very consistent.  The grain pattern, placement and number of knots will all change its strength, even in boards that are the same size, thickness and type of wood.  As will amount of moisture it's holding.  I'm sure there's other factors too.  I remember one time a classmate wasn't able to break a single line board during a demo.  He punched the thing 4 times, and left knuckle impressions in it every time.  He asked the head of our organization what he was doing wrong, and he took one look at the board and chuckled, saying "with all those knots in it, a sledgehammer MIGHT break it."  There was a cluster of about 5 knots right in the middle of it.  Some people prefer to break concrete because it is far more consistent in these regards.

Don't beat yourself up over your mistakes or "short comings."  No one is perfect, and we are usually our own worst critics.  You don't need a 100% to pass; you need what your teacher determines is the passing point, and 100% is impossible for anyone, even people well past your current rank and abilities.

On the flip side of that, don't look at the new rank solely as time to learn new material.  Think of it as time to sharpen up all your stuff too.  If you don't address your weaknesses, they'll certainly show up again.  Part of why we're our own worst critics is because we feel the technique, whereas the people testing us only see them.  We can feel when our balance is off just slightly.  The better the teacher, the better they'll see it, but even they won't be able to see it 100%.  The more experience we get, the more obvious the small and almost impossible too see by others flaws become to us.  The better you communicate to your teacher the way they feel to you, the easier it'll be for him/her to help you address them.

Keep working hard, and just as importantly, keep enjoying yourself!


----------



## TrueJim

kempodisciple said:


> As someone who does not do board breaks, what was the issue with the boards? I would imagine that as long as the thickness is the same it wouldn't matter what board you use, but clearly that's not the case.



Just to pile-on with what others have said...

We see this all the time at our school. Two boards, same size, from the same shipment -- but very different difficulty to break. When testing, our young kids break thin balsa, our adults break 1 inch pine -- and this inconsistency applies to both kinds of wood.

Even with the thin balsa, you'll find one board that that snaps very easily -- and then a moment later a board that actually takes significantly more impact to break.


----------



## serietah

Thanks guys! We were really thrown off by the inability to break those boards. Last time I did a spinning kick board break I did it on the first try with no problem at all (mothers day class demonstration, so it was about what, 5 or 6 weeks ago, and I've improved my kick since then lol). Anyway, I won't dwell on it. I passed. Fortunately (well, unfortunately lol) spinning kick remains a breaking technique for the remainder of my color belt training. Red belt level is a knife hand strike, then spinning kick, so two breaks. So I still have time to continue to improve this kick. Eventually I will I can get it so it's consistently good. 

A few weeks ago during one class, we decided to do a really fun "warm up". We started with the basic white belt form and went up from there. If a person messed up or didn't know a form, they sat down. I was the ONLY person to go all the way through Taegeuk 6. I try to keep everything fresh and keep improving technique for every form. I've also been reviewing all the one step sparring and self defense techniques so I can be more confident when teaching. We promoted a couple of little ones to blue belt last night, so I need to actually go focus on Taegeuk 5 and make sure I'm ready to start teaching it next week lol.


----------



## Flatfish

Nice! Board breaks are the one thing my kids hated during their belt tests. It was always hard for them and very stressful. We used 1 inch pine from Home depot at varying widths. Narrower boards for the younger kids, wider ones for the older ones.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> They're the same thickness, but when I first picked up the one I was holding for the other student, it felt heavier. More solid.


That sounds like there was more moisture in the board. I think that gives it more elasticity, which makes it harder to break. Imagine the difference between breaking a stick a bit bigger than your thumb, depending upon whether it's nicely dry, or a green limb just off a tree. The former will snap quickly, while the other will flex a ways before even starting to crack. Breaking depends upon the wood failing suddenly and catastrophically, which wet wood won't do predictably.


----------



## serietah

It's been two weeks since belt testing and I've learned Taeguk 7 up to count 10. We've been working on doing details from the first moment for the past few belts rather than memorizing then polishing later. I've been trying to figure out how to use my waist with each movement to help with the power, but even though my brain understands, my body pays no attention. It just looks funny when I try, rather than powerful like when my master demonstrates. It's frustrating, but he keeps reassuring me that's an advanced technique and it's just time to start learning how to really do it. I'm loving Taegeuk 7. Tiger stance hurt for the first few days, but I'm getting used to it. This form is really a good muscle builder, haha. Tiger stance and back stance...phew. 

Today we hosted a birthday party, and my spinning kick board break demo was actually decent. I got raised eyebrows from both masters after the kick haha. I was just focused on breaking the board the first time and trying to twist my shoulders around at the end rather than worrying about my cheater step. That worked.

We also finished up a week of summer camp at the dojang, so I am wiped out. Time to rest and get ready for a normal week.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to use my waist with each movement to help with the power, but even though my brain understands, my body pays no attention.


Whats the disconnect here? What does your brain understand that your body doesnt? From my own experience, once my brain understands, if I remind my body to focus on it every time I focus on said technique, my body will obey it. I'm assuming there's something here that youre missing, thats preventing you from moving your body/hips in the proper way.


----------



## TrueJim

kempodisciple said:


> From my own experience, once my brain understands, if I remind my body to focus on it every time I focus on said technique, my body will obey it...



I wish that were true for me.  I think it depends on a number of factors, such as:

How good a person's _proprioception_ is. Like, do you know _precisely_ in space where all your limbs are located.
How good a person's gross-motor control is. Like, does your foot go _exactly_ where you tell it to in space, or does it only go _approximately_ where you direct it.
How strong a person's stabilizing muscles are.
How good a person's sense of balance is.
My brother-in-law can watch a movement in a martial-arts film, and then just from having _seen_ the movement once, he can then mimic it perfectly after just 2-3 practice attempts. It boggles my mind when I watch him do this.

The point is, I think there's a big _neurological_ component to martial arts. Some people are wired so that their "kinesthetic intelligence" is quite high. Sadly, I am not one of those people.


----------



## KabutoKouji

congratulations - so do you just have to do 'black tip' grading and then 1st Dan now?


----------



## serietah

KabutoKouji said:


> congratulations - so do you just have to do 'black tip' grading and then 1st Dan now?



We have one more belt of learning new material after this one, red with a black stripe. We learn Taegeuk 8 then and the last set of one step sparring and self defense, then test for red with a double black stripe. That belt is not for learning anything new, but all about preparing for the black belt test. We review *everything* from white belt and up. This is where I have a huge advantage since I started "teaching" while I was still a white belt. I haven't forgotten anything. So double black stripe for me will be "easy". I'll be working on really polishing technique rather than relearning anything. I am hopeful that I will test for double black stripe in December, but we'll see if I can continue testing every 3 months. 

Today I learned steps 11-13 of Taegeuk 7 after class. I'd already learned 11 last week, but two of our red belts hadn't yet and we usually try to stay together, so the two of us who went to class today learned it today, and the others will learn it Monday. We've also been practicing the scissor block for 12 and 13. I got it faster than the others and was having a blast practicing it last night. What a weirdo I am, haha. 

So anyway...up to 13 now! This form is fun. Every step we learn I'm like "oh the next one is so cool" haha. Forms are my favorite.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan

TrueJim said:


> My brother-in-law can watch a movement in a martial-arts film, and then just from having _seen_ the movement once, he can then mimic it perfectly after just 2-3 practice attempts. It boggles my mind when I watch him do this.


To me that would be a gift like a photographic memory.

Does your brother in law do martial arts, or is it pointless for him because it's just doing moves that aren't hard to do?


----------



## TrueJim

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> Does your brother in law do martial arts, or is it pointless for him because it's just doing moves that aren't hard to do?



He doesn't do martial art...but not because it would be pointless. He doesn't do much of anything -- he's not a person who likes to put effort into things.


----------



## Cooltkd

Good job keep it up!


----------



## serietah

We finished Taegeuk 7 this week, so we're working on polishing it to hopefully earn tips tomorrow. I'm not going to hold my breath, but hopeful. My goal is still to test every 3 months so I need to start working on step step sparring soon if I'm going to make it. As much as I want to stay on track to achieve my goal, I want to be "perfect" more, so if I can't test in September, it is what it is. Taegeuk 7 is sooooo fun! I love the end...actually the whole thing, but the end is so fun. It's crazy to think that I only have one form left to learn before black belt. 

My spinning kick is still improving slightly. We practiced today and it's still not as smooth as I would like, but it's not terrible anymore. My right leg anyway. My left leg is just horrible at anything but back kick lol.


----------



## TrueJim

The only forms I know so far are T1-T8, Palgwae 1-7, Koryo, Keumgang, and Taebaek...but I can honestly say that I think none of those are any harder than T7. Some are as-hard, but none are harder, in my opinion. You're definitely in the "big leagues" now when it comes to practicing poomsae. T7 is very challenging.


----------



## serietah

I got my tip for Taegeuk 7 tonight! I was surprised because I know it’s not perfect. But it’s good enough to pass, and we’ll continue working on it. 

Such a fun form. Challenging but cool techniques. My master always tries to tell us how certain techniques would be used in real life, which just makes everything even more cool. 

Time to start working on tornado kick for one step sparring!


----------



## serietah

Friday I earned my tip for one step sparring! That was my goal but I didn’t think it was going to happen. Apparently it was my masters goal too because it happened. I am hoping to test for black stripe, the final color belt, this month. It’s possible but I’ll have to work hard on my self defense techniques. I can do it!


----------



## JR 137

serietah said:


> Friday I earned my tip for one step sparring! That was my goal but I didn’t think it was going to happen. Apparently it was my masters goal too because it happened. I am hoping to test for black stripe, the final color belt, this month. It’s possible but I’ll have to work hard on my self defense techniques. I can do it!


I love your enthusiasm.  Keep at it!


----------



## serietah

I got my third tip tonight, for one-step sparring! It's not perfect yet, but belt testing is Friday and we are trying to make it, so tonight was a "pass" but we still need to practice. Tomorrow and Thursday we will review everything, so we should be good to go for Friday. Then it'll be time to learn my last color belt curriculum!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> I got my third tip tonight, for one-step sparring! It's not perfect yet, but belt testing is Friday and we are trying to make it, so tonight was a "pass" but we still need to practice. Tomorrow and Thursday we will review everything, so we should be good to go for Friday. Then it'll be time to learn my last color belt curriculum!


What kyu are you testing for friday?


----------



## JR 137

kempodisciple said:


> What kyu are you testing for friday?


I think TKD calls it gup, and I think 1st.  

Then again, I should let her answer


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> I think TKD calls it gup, and I think 1st.
> 
> Then again, I should let her answer


I think you're right on all three points.


----------



## JR 137

gpseymour said:


> I think you're right on all three points.


I should shut up.  It's the school teacher in me.  It's really hard when I'm at the dojo to not start answering questions when other students ask them.  I do that all day at work, so sometimes it's pretty hard to switch that off and let my teacher do his job.

The few times I slipped, my teacher smiled as I said sorry while I was half way through answering for him.  He gets it.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

Congrats and welcome to MT


----------



## serietah

Haha, thanks all! We don't use the term, though I can make an educated guess and say 1st since this will be my final color belt. I passed everything tonight (basically a mock test) and got my final tip. Belt testing is Friday! Saturday I should start learning Taegeuk 8...crazy. We were talking tonight about my goal, which was to be double black stripe in December, but we are kind of thinking that's a little TOO ambitious given shorter months for Nov and Dec due to holidays. January is the more realistic goal. Then it will be double black stripe, which is basically just preparing for the black belt test, until we have enough ready to test for black. Since I already know all of the curriculum, I'm a little worried about maintaining my motivation during what could be 6-8 months of one belt. Then again, I know I have moved super fast compared to others, so I am trying not to really let it bug me. 

What blows my mind is that I will see black in my belt. It really doesn't seem like long ago that I was telling you guys about a tip on my white belt. It's pretty cool to think about how much I've learned...and even more cool to think about how much more I still have to learn.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> I should shut up.  It's the school teacher in me.  It's really hard when I'm at the dojo to not start answering questions when other students ask them.  I do that all day at work, so sometimes it's pretty hard to switch that off and let my teacher do his job.
> 
> The few times I slipped, my teacher smiled as I said sorry while I was half way through answering for him.  He gets it.


I have that disorder, too. Fortunately, so does my instructor. We both had trouble sitting on the bench watching classes and not correcting things and answering questions, once we knew enough to do so. So, if I was observing a class, he just ignored me "guiding" whatever group was closest to the bench.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Haha, thanks all! We don't use the term, though I can make an educated guess and say 1st since this will be my final color belt. I passed everything tonight (basically a mock test) and got my final tip. Belt testing is Friday! Saturday I should start learning Taegeuk 8...crazy. We were talking tonight about my goal, which was to be double black stripe in December, but we are kind of thinking that's a little TOO ambitious given shorter months for Nov and Dec due to holidays. January is the more realistic goal. Then it will be double black stripe, which is basically just preparing for the black belt test, until we have enough ready to test for black. Since I already know all of the curriculum, I'm a little worried about maintaining my motivation during what could be 6-8 months of one belt. Then again, I know I have moved super fast compared to others, so I am trying not to really let it bug me.
> 
> What blows my mind is that I will see black in my belt. It really doesn't seem like long ago that I was telling you guys about a tip on my white belt. It's pretty cool to think about how much I've learned...and even more cool to think about how much more I still have to learn.


Don't worry about how long the belt sits at your waist - you'll find motivation in the learning. That's how we keep going once we hit the "long belts" - whatever that is in each person's system. For some folks, the belts help with motivation early on, but that motivation isn't the long-term type, anyway.


----------



## serietah

Well I did it! I’m now black stripe. I can see black on my belt now! It’s crazy! Time to start learning Taegeuk 8.

I broke both my boards on the first try tonight too. Knifehand and spinning kick. Go me!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Well I did it! I’m now black stripe. I can see black on my belt now! It’s crazy! Time to start learning Taegeuk 8.
> 
> I broke both my boards on the first try tonight too. Knifehand and spinning kick. Go me!


Congratulations! You know, as much as I rarely thought about belt colors along the way, it was pretty cool looking down at the new color on the last few.


----------



## Rough Rider

serietah said:


> Time to start learning Taegeuk 8.



That's a very challenging form, but I can tell that you like a good challenge.  Enjoy!


----------



## JR 137

gpseymour said:


> Congratulations! You know, as much as I rarely thought about belt colors along the way, it was pretty cool looking down at the new color on the last few.


I'm with you.  The only ones I got excited for were getting rid of the white belt (so when people asked what belt I had I didn't sound like a total beginner who couldn't fight), my brown belt (I felt like I was almost there), and my black belt (that's what I chased for 3.5 years).

The other ones weren't any big deal to me.

My second time around, none of them were nor will be.  Well, maybe 3rd and 4th dan will be.  Why?  I don't know.  Sandan and yondan just sound cool to me


----------



## JR 137

serietah said:


> Well I did it! I’m now black stripe. I can see black on my belt now! It’s crazy! Time to start learning Taegeuk 8.
> 
> I broke both my boards on the first try tonight too. Knifehand and spinning kick. Go me!


Sorry, I forgot to congratulate you.  Keep up the hard work.  You truly inspire me.  Your enthusiasm is definitely refreshing and contagious!  This thread is easily one of my favorites here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> I'm with you.  The only ones I got excited for were getting rid of the white belt (so when people asked what belt I had I didn't sound like a total beginner who couldn't fight), my brown belt (I felt like I was almost there), and my black belt (that's what I chased for 3.5 years).
> 
> The other ones weren't any big deal to me.
> 
> My second time around, none of them were nor will be.  Well, maybe 3rd and 4th dan will be.  Why?  I don't know.  Sandan and yondan just sound cool to me


The only other color that mattered to me was purple, and maybe more than brown, because that's where you get the last of the core curriculum. So folks in an NGA dojo know that someone wearing purple is almost done receiving the core curriculum (not done learning, just done getting the curriculum).


----------



## serietah

Thanks everyone! I've been battling some nasty bronchitis for about 10 days now and am going to miss class tonight so I'm pretty bummed. I missed last Thursday to rest, but pushed myself too much Friday and Saturday so I'm just lounging in bed today. It sucks, lol. I'm going to miss Thursday and Friday this week doing events at local elementary schools too. 

So far I've only learned the first 5 steps of Taegeuk 8. We have four adult black stripe students learning it and everyone's attendance has been weird this last week so since we typically stick together, no one has gone past 5 even though we're technically ready. I LOVE this form so far though. I've seen it a hundred times, but actually doing it, and knowing that it is my last color belt form...wow. 

Each belt has been a huge milestone for me. I enjoy the feeling of earning something and seeing my belt colors get darker and darker. We are planning on taking 4 months for this belt, though I'd rather do it in 3...lol...4 is ok.


----------



## TrueJim

serietah said:


> Thanks everyone! I've been battling some nasty bronchitis for about 10 days now and am going to miss class tonight so I'm pretty bummed...



You're more likely to injure yourself when you're sick, so get well before you go back to class. You can use the recuperation time to read about taekwondo. 

Or if your school requires an essay for the black-belt test, start working on your essay!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

TrueJim said:


> You're more likely to injure yourself when you're sick, so get well before you go back to class. You can use the recuperation time to read about taekwondo.
> 
> Or if your school requires an essay for the black-belt test, start working on your essay!


Good suggestion. There was a lot of oral and written testing for my black belt. I took care of all that while rehabbing from knee surgery.


----------



## serietah

TrueJim said:


> You're more likely to injure yourself when you're sick, so get well before you go back to class. You can use the recuperation time to read about taekwondo.
> 
> Or if your school requires an essay for the black-belt test, start working on your essay!



I actually had to write an essay for my black stripe test! I'm working on a "book" that I'll use for my masters training later too. I've been writing notes about curriculum, teaching, management, etc. I've been studying Korean today but I think I may work on that too...and my lesson plan for the daycare/preschool class I'm teaching tomorrow. OMGOSH I can't believe I haven't told you guys about this. 

So we do this 4 week program where we teach classes at their school once a week, then host a graduation party at our school, blah blah. Last time we did this, we had 7 or 8 kids sign up. This time we had over 20. And my master told me as we were walking out the door to go to the first class that I would be leading the class. He stepped in about halfway through but on the way back to the dojang, he told me what I did well and what I could improve. The next week I expected him to just do the whole class, but he asked me if I wanted to try again. Of course I did! This time he didn't take over and had nothing but praise after. Last week, same thing. So tomorrow is the last class before the graduation. I've got to make sure the kids are ready for graduation. It's been a great learning experience for me. Missing teaching today is what is really bugging me about being sick. I can handle missing my own class since I practically live at the dojang, I can ask for help to catch up anytime...but I can't make up missing teaching experience. Ugh.


----------



## Brmty2002

serietah said:


> Tonight I got my 2nd tip/stripe/whatever term you use on my white belt! It may seem like a small victory to some, but I am thrilled. My mom and I (I'm 32, and we're pretty much roommates, which is quite awesome) started taekwondo at a brand new school on Feb 18. The school opened the day before, but we were so in love with it after the first day of our trial, we signed up after our second class. Anyway, we got our first tips for learning the steps of the kibon poomsae. Not just going through the motions, but actually really doing the steps with correct form. We got our second tips tonight for doing the complete form with the low blocks and middle punches...plus maintaining the correct stance, not wobbling on turns, etc. It was AWESOME to get that second piece of tape on my belt, and I am even more pumped to keep going.
> 
> Everything hurts, and I'm exhausted, but this is awesome. I'm losing weight and actually developing some muscles already (the only shape I'm in currently is round, lol). My endurance is building, and I'm getting more flexible. And it's only been 3 weeks on Thursday.
> 
> Our first belt test will be in late April, and we have two more tips to earn before then - one for one step sparring, and one for board breaking. I am loving my school and look forward to being a part of its growth. I feel pushed to do my best at everything, encouraged when I struggle, and praised when appropriate. It's awesome.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I am just so passionate about this already, and I had to share!


Sorry for the late post, well done!


----------



## serietah

Guys...Taegeuk 8 is no joke. We've only done the first 8 steps. We've been going super detailed though, so it's okay we're learning it slowly. Rather than just memorizing steps, we're making everything as perfect as we can. I'm good with that. It's SO fun and different than any of the other Taegeuk forms. The nerdy reason I can't wait to finish learning it is that I can't wait to do all 8 forms in a row, haha.


----------



## serietah

We finished learning Taegeuk 8 today. I am bummed that I am not ending up in the same spot I started yet. I'm about one foot behind and to the left of my starting spot. My poor elbow got destroyed during sparring class tonight so I wasn't putting 100% effort into my form practice, so hopefully tomorrow I will have some time to practice a bit more and figure out where I'm going wrong. I want to do all 8 Taegeuk forms in a row, and end on my starting spot. I was toooo tired to try tonight lol.


----------



## TrueJim

It is somewhat of a myth that if you perform all your stances correctly, you will wind up exactly on the starting spot for all Taegeuk forms. The classic example is Taegeuk Il Jang, for which it is very easy to demonstrate that this cannot possibly be true. Almost every turn in the form pushes you "backwards"; so it is inevitable that if you perform every stance correctly, you will wind up behind the starting spot. In the following diagram, the length of each "one stride" line is precisely the same, so you can clearly see how each turn pushes you to the rear.






Here's one way to handle that: when you first start on the path to returning to your starting spot, going back down the stem of the floor pattern, take a quick glance at where your starting spot was, and adjust the length of your stances on the return trip so that you'll finish on the starting spot. That's one of the tricks that's used by competitive sports poomsae athletes: keeping an eye on the starting spot, they shorten or lengthen their stances as needed during the return trip to finish at the starting spot.


----------



## Gnarlie

TrueJim said:


> It is somewhat of a myth that if you perform all your stances correctly, you will wind up exactly on the starting spot for all Taegeuk forms. The classic example is Taegeuk Il Jang, for which it is very easy to demonstrate that this cannot possibly be true. Almost every turn in the form pushes you "backwards"; so it is inevitable that if you perform every stance correctly, you will wind up behind the starting spot. In the following diagram, the length of each "one stride" line is precisely the same, so you can clearly see how each turn pushes you to the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one way to handle that: when you first start on the path to returning to your starting spot, going back down the stem of the floor pattern, take a quick glance at where your starting spot was, and adjust the length of your stances on the return trip so that you'll finish on the starting spot. That's one of the tricks that's used by competitive sports poomsae athletes: keeping an eye on the starting spot, they shorten or lengthen their stances as needed during the return trip to finish at the starting spot.


With 1 Jang, you end up 3 Apseogi widths back. How far that is depends on the width of your Apseogi. If your Apseogi is correct as per the WTF/KKW definitions, it has very little width and you end up losing only 3 heel widths. Which is easy to fudge with a slightly longer Apkubi forwards and a slightly shorter one back home. The differences in stance length become imperceptible - 3/4 of a heel width adjustment per Apkubi. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnarlie

serietah said:


> We finished learning Taegeuk 8 today. I am bummed that I am not ending up in the same spot I started yet. I'm about one foot behind and to the left of my starting spot. My poor elbow got destroyed during sparring class tonight so I wasn't putting 100% effort into my form practice, so hopefully tomorrow I will have some time to practice a bit more and figure out where I'm going wrong. I want to do all 8 Taegeuk forms in a row, and end on my starting spot. I was toooo tired to try tonight lol.


Make sure you are turning on the ball of the stationary foot and not the heel, and Apkkoaseogi between the Wesanteulmakkis is horizontal and not diagonal.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rough Rider

serietah said:


> I am bummed that I am not ending up in the same spot I started yet. I'm about one foot behind and to the left of my starting spot.



I have the exact same problem.  With the other 7 taegeuks, I can hit the spot with my eyes closed, but Taegeuk Pal Jang is my nemesis!  I'm a little off on Palgwe Sa Jang as well.



Gnarlie said:


> Make sure you are turning on the ball of the stationary foot and not the heel, and Apkkoaseogi between the Wesanteulmakkis is horizontal and not diagonal.



I'll practice the form tomorrow and take a close look at those items.


----------



## serietah

Got my tip tonight for my last one step sparring!!!! Now I just need to learn the last three self defense techniques and I’m DONE learning color belt curriculum. I should be testing for double black stripe this month, then start working on my black belt test, which will be this year. It will be the schools first black belt testing so I likely will be waiting on others to be ready before I can test but it will be this year...crazy. 


We have an intern master here for a couple months and she’s just great. I am loving having someone else to learn from (and teach English haha..fortunately I’ve learned enough Korean that we have to problems communicating if we keep it simple).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> Got my tip tonight for my last one step sparring!!!! Now I just need to learn the last three self defense techniques and I’m DONE learning color belt curriculum. I should be testing for double black stripe this month, then start working on my black belt test, which will be this year. It will be the schools first black belt testing so I likely will be waiting on others to be ready before I can test but it will be this year...crazy.
> 
> 
> We have an intern master here for a couple months and she’s just great. I am loving having someone else to learn from (and teach English haha..fortunately I’ve learned enough Korean that we have to problems communicating if we keep it simple).


Congratulations!
Any chance you have a video of you performing a recent form? It would be great to see the changes from when you started.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Got my tip tonight for my last one step sparring!!!! Now I just need to learn the last three self defense techniques and I’m DONE learning color belt curriculum. I should be testing for double black stripe this month, then start working on my black belt test, which will be this year. It will be the schools first black belt testing so I likely will be waiting on others to be ready before I can test but it will be this year...crazy.
> 
> 
> We have an intern master here for a couple months and she’s just great. I am loving having someone else to learn from (and teach English haha..fortunately I’ve learned enough Korean that we have to problems communicating if we keep it simple).


Good work, and congratulations!


----------



## JR 137

Congratulations.  I always look forward to this thread.  I love the enthusiasm.

As kempodisciple said, how about some video?  You had a few early on, and it would be nice to see how far you’ve come along since.


----------



## Headhunter

serietah said:


> Got my tip tonight for my last one step sparring!!!! Now I just need to learn the last three self defense techniques and I’m DONE learning color belt curriculum. I should be testing for double black stripe this month, then start working on my black belt test, which will be this year. It will be the schools first black belt testing so I likely will be waiting on others to be ready before I can test but it will be this year...crazy.
> 
> 
> We have an intern master here for a couple months and she’s just great. I am loving having someone else to learn from (and teach English haha..fortunately I’ve learned enough Korean that we have to problems communicating if we keep it simple).


Congratulations


----------



## serietah

Man we cannot find the video from the last belt testing. I'll have to just have someone record me doing Taegeuk 7 and/or 8 and post that. Friday night we learned the LAST thing of color belt curriculum. The very last self defense technique. I now officially know our entire color belt curriculum: 9 forms, 27 one-step sparring techniques, and and 18 self defense techniques. Belt testing will be on January 26, then it will be a LONG time of reviewing for black belt test while I wait on others to catch up and be ready.


----------



## serietah

I got my double black stripe belt last night! I will share the video with you guys when it's ready. I was one of four students to get all As during testing, so I'm pretty proud of myself. Next testing will be just to check forms at random in preparation for black belt testing.


----------



## JR 137

serietah said:


> I got my double black stripe belt last night! I will share the video with you guys when it's ready. I was one of four students to get all As during testing, so I'm pretty proud of myself. Next testing will be just to check forms at random in preparation for black belt testing.



Congratulations!  Enjoy the journey.  It’ll probably seem like forever between now and black belt while you’re into it, but after it’s all said and done, it’ll seem like it was just yesterday when you first learned how to tie your white belt.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> I got my double black stripe belt last night! I will share the video with you guys when it's ready. I was one of four students to get all As during testing, so I'm pretty proud of myself. Next testing will be just to check forms at random in preparation for black belt testing.


Congrats!


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> I got my double black stripe belt last night! I will share the video with you guys when it's ready. I was one of four students to get all As during testing, so I'm pretty proud of myself. Next testing will be just to check forms at random in preparation for black belt testing.



Ah congratulations, that's awesome . Enjoy the journey, it's really refreshing and great to hear how much you're loving training. That's so important I've found, keep it up! And keep us posted on how you're going  would love to see a vid too! I reckon that's a great idea actually for members to post vids, takes alot of courage to put yourself out there, I really respect that. I reckon I might put some forms and drills up soon I reckon..


----------



## Brmty2002

serietah said:


> Got my tip tonight for my last one step sparring!!!! Now I just need to learn the last three self defense techniques and I’m DONE learning color belt curriculum. I should be testing for double black stripe this month, then start working on my black belt test, which will be this year. It will be the schools first black belt testing so I likely will be waiting on others to be ready before I can test but it will be this year...crazy.
> 
> 
> We have an intern master here for a couple months and she’s just great. I am loving having someone else to learn from (and teach English haha..fortunately I’ve learned enough Korean that we have to problems communicating if we keep it simple).


Nice Job!!


----------



## serietah

So the form video is ready, I just don't have a copy yet so I will get around to posting it hopefully soon, but I did break a board with a flying side kick for the first time tonight. We are going to a tournament Saturday and the breaking is assigned based on which form you're doing, so that's my assigned technique. I wasn't excited about it until I practiced with a foam target yesterday and figured out I am kicking a lot higher than I thought. So tonight after class we got out a real board and tried it. It wasn't great, but it's "enough". 

So here's my terrible flying side kick, haha. I need to work on...flying more. My "run" is pretty slow, but I was focused on making my steps light so that I could jump (I have always been bad at jumping, even as a scrawny child). I was pleased that my arms didn't fly around too wildly, though I would prefer to have them in the proper position. I only have a couple of days to practice before the tournament, so I'm not expecting miracles. I just want to do my best and hopefully bring home a shiny medal for my form. If the judges don't laugh at my breaking, I'll be happy lol.


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> So the form video is ready, I just don't have a copy yet so I will get around to posting it hopefully soon, but I did break a board with a flying side kick for the first time tonight. We are going to a tournament Saturday and the breaking is assigned based on which form you're doing, so that's my assigned technique. I wasn't excited about it until I practiced with a foam target yesterday and figured out I am kicking a lot higher than I thought. So tonight after class we got out a real board and tried it. It wasn't great, but it's "enough".
> 
> So here's my terrible flying side kick, haha. I need to work on...flying more. My "run" is pretty slow, but I was focused on making my steps light so that I could jump (I have always been bad at jumping, even as a scrawny child). I was pleased that my arms didn't fly around too wildly, though I would prefer to have them in the proper position. I only have a couple of days to practice before the tournament, so I'm not expecting miracles. I just want to do my best and hopefully bring home a shiny medal for my form. If the judges don't laugh at my breaking, I'll be happy lol.



Ah that's awesome, great work! I reckon you did a great job, I've never had the opportunity to do that, would have been a great feeling! It did break so you must have done it right . Would love to see your form vid too.

Best of luck for the tournament, relax and breathe and you'll do fine. Just focus on what you need to do and enjoy


----------



## TrueJim

There's a lot to like in that side kick. The most impressive part of your kick, in my opinion, is the extent to which you were able to bend the jumping leg underneath you as you kicked. Arguably this is the most difficult part of this kick: the more bend, the better. Also, the precision with which you hit the board was nice: your kicking foot hit dead-center on the board. Your torso is facing the board more than one might like to see (rather than being turned more to the side) but I think that's actually the easiest part of the kick to fix (it's all about turning sideways as you spring off the jumping leg). Bottom line: at our age group, as a beginner to this kick, I'd call this excellent. If you kick this well at the tournament, nobody will be laughing.


----------



## serietah

Thank you!! We actually have a jumping side kick (just one step) as part of blue belt curriculum and tucking the back leg is one of the main things we practice. It’s what I think of most when practicing this flying kick. 

Your kind words mean the world to me! I practiced more tonight, and actually put a couple big kicking targets down and jumped over them. I’m feeling much more confident now! 

I will practice more tomorrow and focus on my upper body some more. Can’t wait til I can report tournament results to you guys Saturday!


----------



## serietah

You guys are not going to believe this...not only did I get first place in forms, but I also got first place in breaking! My competition for both consisted of teenagers, two of whom were on the demo teams that competed. There were about 40 total doing Taegeuk 8 and we went in groups of 4, each group getting 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place awarded, so kind of everyone was a winner. The ages ranged from 9 and up and we weren't really grouped by age very well as they were trying not to let two people from the same school compete directly with each other. The judge for our court told us all to yell loud for extra points, be sharp, etc. I was really surprised at how many people either didn't yell at all when they were supposed to, or were so quiet there's no way the judges could hear. When it was my turn, I yelled like I normally do and got an instant smile and nod of approval from the main judge. We had to turn our backs to the judge for scoring, but my mom could see so I know I got a perfect 10. WOW!!!

For breaking, our group was taking longest so they took some of us to another court to speed things along. I was nervous because it was a new group of judges. They asked which leg I wanted to kick with, set up, and said "kicking stance". My response? Yelled so loud my master (the intern) could hear me from the court where she was judging. She told me later that she though "Oh that's 'serietah'" because she recognized my yell haha. All of the judges verbally expressed their approval of my kihap. I yelled again right before running, when I broke the board (first try!), and then went into kicking stance again facing the judges with a final yell. Got an 8.5. I didn't see them score anyone higher in the short time I was there. 

So first tournament was a success! Several of my students got 1st and 2nd place in their forms and breaking. My mom and aunt actually ended up getting to compete against each other and tied for first in both forms and breaking. Now I am EXHAUSTED and about to go to bed early lol.


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> You guys are not going to believe this...not only did I get first place in forms, but I also got first place in breaking! My competition for both consisted of teenagers, two of whom were on the demo teams that competed. There were about 40 total doing Taegeuk 8 and we went in groups of 4, each group getting 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place awarded, so kind of everyone was a winner. The ages ranged from 9 and up and we weren't really grouped by age very well as they were trying not to let two people from the same school compete directly with each other. The judge for our court told us all to yell loud for extra points, be sharp, etc. I was really surprised at how many people either didn't yell at all when they were supposed to, or were so quiet there's no way the judges could hear. When it was my turn, I yelled like I normally do and got an instant smile and nod of approval from the main judge. We had to turn our backs to the judge for scoring, but my mom could see so I know I got a perfect 10. WOW!!!
> 
> For breaking, our group was taking longest so they took some of us to another court to speed things along. I was nervous because it was a new group of judges. They asked which leg I wanted to kick with, set up, and said "kicking stance". My response? Yelled so loud my master (the intern) could hear me from the court where she was judging. She told me later that she though "Oh that's 'serietah'" because she recognized my yell haha. All of the judges verbally expressed their approval of my kihap. I yelled again right before running, when I broke the board (first try!), and then went into kicking stance again facing the judges with a final yell. Got an 8.5. I didn't see them score anyone higher in the short time I was there.
> 
> So first tournament was a success! Several of my students got 1st and 2nd place in their forms and breaking. My mom and aunt actually ended up getting to compete against each other and tied for first in both forms and breaking. Now I am EXHAUSTED and about to go to bed early lol.


Oh WOW congratulations!!! That's so awesome to hear . Yeah it's amazing how unexpected the day can go, but you trained hard for it and that's fantastic news, well done . You've caught the tournament bug I'm sure


----------



## serietah

It’s been a long time since I posted. I really really need to get you guys a form video now. Over the past couple of months, I have been reviewing Taegeuk 1-8 and working on details while others work on relearning the forms. In order to test for black belt, we have to do two maintenance tests, each with forms selected at random. There are also two 2 hour classes required. In order to be approved for the maintenance test, you have to get a tip in class for passing three random forms. 

Today my master asked me if I wanted to wait for the others or just do my maintenance tests when I’m ready. I told him I will respect his judgement for when I’m ready, but I would love to test when I’m ready. So tonight during adult class, he surprised me with a tip test. I did Taegeuk 3, 7, and 8. I passed! I’m now approved for the first maintenance test, which I’ll probably do in May. Technically I could do it next Friday, but I’m fine with waiting since this was last minute. 

I’m so happy! I’ve worked so hard lately. My side kicks are looking so much better. I’ve fixed so many small issues and really improved. It’s been hard, and repetitive but I’m proud of myself.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Break a leg! (Hopefully not your own)


----------



## JR 137

Still my favorite thread here.


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> It’s been a long time since I posted. I really really need to get you guys a form video now. Over the past couple of months, I have been reviewing Taegeuk 1-8 and working on details while others work on relearning the forms. In order to test for black belt, we have to do two maintenance tests, each with forms selected at random. There are also two 2 hour classes required. In order to be approved for the maintenance test, you have to get a tip in class for passing three random forms.
> 
> Today my master asked me if I wanted to wait for the others or just do my maintenance tests when I’m ready. I told him I will respect his judgement for when I’m ready, but I would love to test when I’m ready. So tonight during adult class, he surprised me with a tip test. I did Taegeuk 3, 7, and 8. I passed! I’m now approved for the first maintenance test, which I’ll probably do in May. Technically I could do it next Friday, but I’m fine with waiting since this was last minute.
> 
> I’m so happy! I’ve worked so hard lately. My side kicks are looking so much better. I’ve fixed so many small issues and really improved. It’s been hard, and repetitive but I’m proud of myself.



Ah wow that's fantastic, WELL DONE! You've worked hard for this, congrats, please keep us posted 




JR 137 said:


> Still my favorite thread here.



I really enjoy it too


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> It’s been a long time since I posted. I really really need to get you guys a form video now. Over the past couple of months, I have been reviewing Taegeuk 1-8 and working on details while others work on relearning the forms. In order to test for black belt, we have to do two maintenance tests, each with forms selected at random. There are also two 2 hour classes required. In order to be approved for the maintenance test, you have to get a tip in class for passing three random forms.
> 
> Today my master asked me if I wanted to wait for the others or just do my maintenance tests when I’m ready. I told him I will respect his judgement for when I’m ready, but I would love to test when I’m ready. So tonight during adult class, he surprised me with a tip test. I did Taegeuk 3, 7, and 8. I passed! I’m now approved for the first maintenance test, which I’ll probably do in May. Technically I could do it next Friday, but I’m fine with waiting since this was last minute.
> 
> I’m so happy! I’ve worked so hard lately. My side kicks are looking so much better. I’ve fixed so many small issues and really improved. It’s been hard, and repetitive but I’m proud of myself.


Congratulations! Keep up the hard work. I love it when a student is more than ready for a test they don't know is coming.


----------



## serietah

You guys are the best. It’s crazy to think you’ve all been following my journey for two years.  Only about 7 months til black belt. Phew...


----------



## pdg

serietah said:


> Only about 7 months til black belt.



Then your real training starts


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> You guys are the best. It’s crazy to think you’ve all been following my journey for two years.  Only about 7 months til black belt. Phew...


There's just something very cool about watching or participating in someone's journey. This thread has me wishing for the time and funds to go pursue another BB, as well as wishing for some advanced students creeping toward that target.


----------



## serietah

pdg said:


> Then your real training starts



Yes...this is very true haha. Being my school's full time manager (and only employee) and technically the most senior instructor under the master, I already get a taste of more advanced training. Tomorrow I am going to start a 4 week class at a local preschool (pretty sure I've talked about this a couple of times since we've done it before), but this time I am teaching it alone. I worked with my master yesterday to create a lesson plan for the first class, and he has reassured me that I don't have to be perfect this time, I just need the experience. So tomorrow, off I go to lead a class. I'm actually, surprisingly, not nervous. Teaching is "my thing". I just love it, and while I have a LOT to learn, I've been given some very excellent resources for training.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Yes...this is very true haha. Being my school's full time manager (and only employee) and technically the most senior instructor under the master, I already get a taste of more advanced training. Tomorrow I am going to start a 4 week class at a local preschool (pretty sure I've talked about this a couple of times since we've done it before), but this time I am teaching it alone. I worked with my master yesterday to create a lesson plan for the first class, and he has reassured me that I don't have to be perfect this time, I just need the experience. So tomorrow, off I go to lead a class. I'm actually, surprisingly, not nervous. Teaching is "my thing". I just love it, and while I have a LOT to learn, I've been given some very excellent resources for training.


Sounds like fun for someone who likes teaching kids!


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> Yes...this is very true haha. Being my school's full time manager (and only employee) and technically the most senior instructor under the master, I already get a taste of more advanced training. Tomorrow I am going to start a 4 week class at a local preschool (pretty sure I've talked about this a couple of times since we've done it before), but this time I am teaching it alone. I worked with my master yesterday to create a lesson plan for the first class, and he has reassured me that I don't have to be perfect this time, I just need the experience. So tomorrow, off I go to lead a class. I'm actually, surprisingly, not nervous. Teaching is "my thing". I just love it, and while I have a LOT to learn, I've been given some very excellent resources for training.


Ah that's so cool, teaching kids is alot of fun, enjoy yourself!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

gpseymour said:


> Sounds like fun for someone who likes teaching kids!


AKA not you


----------



## Tony Dismukes

kempodisciple said:


> AKA not you


Or me.

I love teaching martial arts.
I have a lot of respect for anyone who is good at teaching kids.
I have no desire to teach a kids class.


----------



## serietah

Well. I now have the date for my black belt test. November 17. I'm not "ready", so I'm glad I have 6 months, but I also can't wait for it to come. Technically I could pass the test now. I know all my forms, can do them at random without a problem (though I did mess up one block in Taegeuk 4 when I let myself get distracted by my aunt completely forgetting her form next to me) and know all the one step sparring and breaking techniques. But I'm not good enough yet. My master and I hold me to a higher standard than others. I want the guest masters who judge my test to have their jaws on the floor during my testing. I want them to be proud of my master for how he's trained me. That's my goal anyway. I want perfect scores and to LOOK like a black belt. 

Last weekend, two kids who transferred to our school has higher belts did their black belt test. They both passed and became the first students to earn a black belt from our school, though they didn't get an official big black belt test. They just tested alone on a Saturday afternoon for just their families. My test will be at a gym away from our school and will be a huge deal where the whole school is invited. We'll be the first group to have trained from white belt at this school.

Tomorrow is our annual picnic. Last year we had around 30-40 people show up. This year we have over 100 coming. I am SO excited! 

Finally, I've taught my 4 classes at that preschool, but i'm doing 2 bonus classes since we can't host a graduation for them tomorrow due to our picnic, and next week we're closed for memorial day. The classes have been going well and I'm getting the hang of redirecting kids who are just there to play around. That's really what I need. It seems to be helping with my regular teaching skills too. Two more classes, then I'm leading their graduation class for their parents. Fingers crossed I get a sign up or two out of it, but I'm thankful for the experience either way.

I was hoping to do my first "maintenance test" this month, since I got my "yes you can test" tip a month ago, but we haven't talked about it so I'm not sure if I am or not. It's not a big deal if I don't, since I won't be able to test for black belt until everyone else in the group is ready. But I'd like to, because earning tips is still very exciting. Black belt will be harder since tips only come every few months during level tests. 

If you read this much..thanks! This has become kind of a blog for me. I enjoy going back and reading everything every so often, and seeing how far I've grown as a student and instructor. As always, thank you all for your support and encouragement!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Well. I now have the date for my black belt test. November 17. I'm not "ready", so I'm glad I have 6 months, but I also can't wait for it to come. Technically I could pass the test now. I know all my forms, can do them at random without a problem (though I did mess up one block in Taegeuk 4 when I let myself get distracted by my aunt completely forgetting her form next to me) and know all the one step sparring and breaking techniques. But I'm not good enough yet. My master and I hold me to a higher standard than others. I want the guest masters who judge my test to have their jaws on the floor during my testing. I want them to be proud of my master for how he's trained me. That's my goal anyway. I want perfect scores and to LOOK like a black belt.
> 
> Last weekend, two kids who transferred to our school has higher belts did their black belt test. They both passed and became the first students to earn a black belt from our school, though they didn't get an official big black belt test. They just tested alone on a Saturday afternoon for just their families. My test will be at a gym away from our school and will be a huge deal where the whole school is invited. We'll be the first group to have trained from white belt at this school.
> 
> Tomorrow is our annual picnic. Last year we had around 30-40 people show up. This year we have over 100 coming. I am SO excited!
> 
> Finally, I've taught my 4 classes at that preschool, but i'm doing 2 bonus classes since we can't host a graduation for them tomorrow due to our picnic, and next week we're closed for memorial day. The classes have been going well and I'm getting the hang of redirecting kids who are just there to play around. That's really what I need. It seems to be helping with my regular teaching skills too. Two more classes, then I'm leading their graduation class for their parents. Fingers crossed I get a sign up or two out of it, but I'm thankful for the experience either way.
> 
> I was hoping to do my first "maintenance test" this month, since I got my "yes you can test" tip a month ago, but we haven't talked about it so I'm not sure if I am or not. It's not a big deal if I don't, since I won't be able to test for black belt until everyone else in the group is ready. But I'd like to, because earning tips is still very exciting. Black belt will be harder since tips only come every few months during level tests.
> 
> If you read this much..thanks! This has become kind of a blog for me. I enjoy going back and reading everything every so often, and seeing how far I've grown as a student and instructor. As always, thank you all for your support and encouragement!


I love it when I hear someone who is confident they are ready AND still wants to get better by the test. Use that test to push yourself and be proud of what you achieve.

I've enjoyed reading your progress in this thread, Seietah. Your enthusiasm is a balm when the logistics of running a program become a bummer.


----------



## _Simon_

Wow that's so awesome to hear there's a date in mind, well done on getting the nod of approval! You've come so far, and I know you'll do yourself and your club proud. I honestly can't wait until you've done it so we can hear all about it!

But yeah please keep us posted on how your training is going leading up to it, so awesome to hear


----------



## TrueJim

serietah said:


> ... I know all my forms, can do them at random without a problem (though I did mess up one block in Taegeuk 4 when I let myself get distracted by my aunt completely forgetting her form next to me)...



I don't think this phenomenon ever goes away entirely. Our 7th dan kwanjangnim has been doing taekwondo for 40+ years, and even he will have a momentary _brain fart_ once in a  while. It can happen because the person next to you distracts you, or sometimes when you're teaching you get so focused on _explaining_ that you lose focus on the _doing_.


----------



## lianxi

[QUOTE="serietah, post:  I am just so passionate about this already, and I had to share![/QUOTE]

Congratulations - especially since it's YOU doing the work that achieved this. Hope you follow the martial arts path for years to come!


----------



## JR 137

@serietah 
Keep up the hard work!


----------



## JR 137

TrueJim said:


> I don't think this phenomenon ever goes away entirely. Our 7th dan kwanjangnim has been doing taekwondo for 40+ years, and even he will have a momentary _brain fart_ once in a  while. It can happen because the person next to you distracts you, or sometimes when you're teaching you get so focused on _explaining_ that you lose focus on the _doing_.


We had a 5th dan doing a kata demonstration at one of our tournaments a few years ago (he was demonstrating, not competing).  He completely froze right in the middle of it, forgetting where he was in that kata. He stood there a good 15-20 seconds with everyone cheering and saying stuff like “don’t start over, you got this.” He continued right where he paused after he got his bearings straight.

He’s competed a million times.  He was doing a lower black belt rank kata.  If he can forget, anyone can IMO.

It’s not if you mess up; it’s how you recover from it.


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> Tonight I got my 2nd tip/stripe/whatever term you use on my white belt! It may seem like a small victory to some, but I am thrilled. My mom and I (I'm 32, and we're pretty much roommates, which is quite awesome) started taekwondo at a brand new school on Feb 18. The school opened the day before, but we were so in love with it after the first day of our trial, we signed up after our second class. Anyway, we got our first tips for learning the steps of the kibon poomsae. Not just going through the motions, but actually really doing the steps with correct form. We got our second tips tonight for doing the complete form with the low blocks and middle punches...plus maintaining the correct stance, not wobbling on turns, etc. It was AWESOME to get that second piece of tape on my belt, and I am even more pumped to keep going.
> 
> Everything hurts, and I'm exhausted, but this is awesome. I'm losing weight and actually developing some muscles already (the only shape I'm in currently is round, lol). My endurance is building, and I'm getting more flexible. And it's only been 3 weeks on Thursday.
> 
> Our first belt test will be in late April, and we have two more tips to earn before then - one for one step sparring, and one for board breaking. I am loving my school and look forward to being a part of its growth. I feel pushed to do my best at everything, encouraged when I struggle, and praised when appropriate. It's awesome.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I am just so passionate about this already, and I had to share!


Outstanding!!! It is refreshing to hear the excitement of a new practitioner. Keep grinding and look for the new in each class.


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> Well, belt testing is a month from tomorrow. I'm feeling pretty ready, though we haven't done any actual board breaking yet, so I'm nervous for that. We've practiced the technique on foam boards though so we should be ready to give it a go when the time comes. We should be getting our black tips (4th and final one) this week. To get it, we basically have to do our entire yellow belt test - the form, one step sparring, a basic kicking combination, and board breaking (hammer fist). This week we are focusing on our form, which I find is really exhausting to do correctly! I feel pretty confident about almost everything though, so I'm allllmost ready for April 29. My biggest struggle is actually doing a proper roundhouse kick during our kicking combo. Being overweight and out of shape makes it hard to kick then bring my leg back behind me into kicking stance. I typically have to put it down in front of me, then move back. I'm working on it, though. I've already lost who knows how much weight. The scale says only about 7lbs, but the way my clothes fit and the way I look suggests it's more like 15ish. Must be muscle building up somewhere!
> 
> Since we're a new school with just one master, I'll be helping out with the kids white belt class once I get my yellow belt. No actual teaching, just helping demonstrate and being a partner when there's an odd number of kids. I'm really looking forward to that. I'm hoping to end up as an assistant instructor in 3ish years after I get my black belt. One step at a time though!


The kick return is very much a knee/hip thing. Often I see people swinging their leg, not using their knee enough if at all making it hard to return. Flexibility in the hip and strength in the mid-section will help a lot as well. Time and patience.


----------



## serietah

Tonight I had my first maintenance test! Basically a mock black belt test just for forms and breaking. I had the approval since April 19 but I’ve been waiting for the other double black stripes to be ready. 

So tonight I was randomly assigned Taegeuk 6, then 4, then 8. Then did a 3 station breaking: knife hand, spinning kick, and flying side kick. I’ll have a breaking video for you guys soon I think. I nailed the forms, and broke every board in one try. Very happy!!!

Next is a 2 hour class sometime in the near future, then another maintenance test, then another 2 hour class....and then belt testing!


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> Tonight I had my first maintenance test! Basically a mock black belt test just for forms and breaking. I had the approval since April 19 but I’ve been waiting for the other double black stripes to be ready.
> 
> So tonight I was randomly assigned Taegeuk 6, then 4, then 8. Then did a 3 station breaking: knife hand, spinning kick, and flying side kick. I’ll have a breaking video for you guys soon I think. I nailed the forms, and broke every board in one try. Very happy!!!
> 
> Next is a 2 hour class sometime in the near future, then another maintenance test, then another 2 hour class....and then belt testing!



Oh wow, that's so cool to hear, well done!! That's really exciting, and it's a great feeling when these little mini tests feel so smooth and you're in the zone.

Yes please do post a vid of your break!


----------



## Deafdude#5

A big thumbs up for you!!

Keep up the good work!

Best


----------



## JR 137

Still my favorite thread here on martialtalk.  Keep at it!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Tonight I had my first maintenance test! Basically a mock black belt test just for forms and breaking. I had the approval since April 19 but I’ve been waiting for the other double black stripes to be ready.
> 
> So tonight I was randomly assigned Taegeuk 6, then 4, then 8. Then did a 3 station breaking: knife hand, spinning kick, and flying side kick. I’ll have a breaking video for you guys soon I think. I nailed the forms, and broke every board in one try. Very happy!!!
> 
> Next is a 2 hour class sometime in the near future, then another maintenance test, then another 2 hour class....and then belt testing!


Nicely done - looking forward to that video.


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> Tonight I had my first maintenance test! Basically a mock black belt test just for forms and breaking. I had the approval since April 19 but I’ve been waiting for the other double black stripes to be ready.
> 
> So tonight I was randomly assigned Taegeuk 6, then 4, then 8. Then did a 3 station breaking: knife hand, spinning kick, and flying side kick. I’ll have a breaking video for you guys soon I think. I nailed the forms, and broke every board in one try. Very happy!!!
> 
> Next is a 2 hour class sometime in the near future, then another maintenance test, then another 2 hour class....and then belt testing!


Great job. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## serietah

Hey guys, it's been a while! I just realized I never did post that video. I'll have to check to see where I saved it and see if I can get it posted. Whoops.

I did my 2 hour class on August 18 and it was exhausting. Two hours of just going through Taegeuk 1-8 very slowly as a group. We would start over anytime someone messed up, so some forms took a long time to get through. At the end, we were all randomly assigned a form, and all 9 of us did forms facing a different direction. I was facing diagonally toward the back of the mat. It was crazy...but I just closed my eyes and started Taegeuk 5 and once I was comfortable, I just kept going with my eyes open lol. It was fun! I was the only person I think who finished and I even ended in my same spot.

Today...I got my final white tip. I am approved to do my last maintenance test and that will get me my last tip on this belt. Black Belt testing is now so close I'm feeling nervous. I have designed (with masters help of course) three of my own one step sparring techniques and have "improved a lot" with forms and board breaking. My tip test today was Taegeuk 4, 7, and 8. I got a little feedback on something to improve in 7 just to make it look better, but my Master was very pleased. 

Next 2 hour class is October 6. Then Black Belt testing on Nov 10. I am SO ready and excited, but also terrified lol.


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while! I just realized I never did post that video. I'll have to check to see where I saved it and see if I can get it posted. Whoops.
> 
> I did my 2 hour class on August 18 and it was exhausting. Two hours of just going through Taegeuk 1-8 very slowly as a group. We would start over anytime someone messed up, so some forms took a long time to get through. At the end, we were all randomly assigned a form, and all 9 of us did forms facing a different direction. I was facing diagonally toward the back of the mat. It was crazy...but I just closed my eyes and started Taegeuk 5 and once I was comfortable, I just kept going with my eyes open lol. It was fun! I was the only person I think who finished and I even ended in my same spot.
> 
> Today...I got my final white tip. I am approved to do my last maintenance test and that will get me my last tip on this belt. Black Belt testing is now so close I'm feeling nervous. I have designed (with masters help of course) three of my own one step sparring techniques and have "improved a lot" with forms and board breaking. My tip test today was Taegeuk 4, 7, and 8. I got a little feedback on something to improve in 7 just to make it look better, but my Master was very pleased.
> 
> Next 2 hour class is October 6. Then Black Belt testing on Nov 10. I am SO ready and excited, but also terrified lol.



Awesome to hear, and I looove those types of forms classes hehe...

How exciting!! It is coming up but you'll be fine for it, you're so dedicated I reckon you'll smash it . Keep us in the loop!


----------



## JR 137

Keep up the hard work and all the training, and I’m sure you’ll do great.  It’s been very enjoyable reading about your progress and enthusiasm here.  Keep us posted.


----------



## serietah

I did my final test before black belt tonight. I was assigned Taegeuk 6, 7, and 8. I have a video of my board breaking that one of the parents took.  My spinning kick improved though it’s not great.





And with that, there are no more obstacles between me and my Black Belt test. I do have one more 2 hour class but I am approved for testing. Wow.


----------



## Michele123

Hey that is really neat!  I wish I had videos of my breaks. That would be fun to analyze. Congrats on approval for BB testing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterGal

Congrats! Is your school in Austin? I think I met your teacher and his wife at a seminar a year or two ago; they seemed like good people, very sincere & friendly.


----------



## JR 137

Keep working hard. Now that you’ve got all the new material memorized and out of the way, now it’s time to really sharpen up everything.

Edit: Not that I think your stuff is sloppy, but the time between everyone’s last test of material and their 1st dan test is the time to really focus on getting all the little stuff right. Stances, posture, timing, etc.; all the little stuff that takes people to that next level.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> I did my final test before black belt tonight. I was assigned Taegeuk 6, 7, and 8. I have a video of my board breaking that one of the parents took.  My spinning kick improved though it’s not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, there are no more obstacles between me and my Black Belt test. I do have one more 2 hour class but I am approved for testing. Wow.


Awesome! So what is the BB test like? Is it more of the same stuff you've been doing, or an entirely different experience?


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> I did my final test before black belt tonight. I was assigned Taegeuk 6, 7, and 8. I have a video of my board breaking that one of the parents took.  My spinning kick improved though it’s not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, there are no more obstacles between me and my Black Belt test. I do have one more 2 hour class but I am approved for testing. Wow.



Well done, that's super exciting . Home stretch now!


----------



## serietah

We aren’t in Austin but I know what school you’re thinking of if you recognize the logo. 

I’ve been working on details since January and have fixed so many bad habits lol. Still needs work though. Our newest master just pointed out that my wrists are usually very slightly angled up so I’ve been working on fixing that. 

Black belt testing will be the same as we’ve been practicing. It’s not meant to be some horrible experience. We have to do 3 random forms, with each person doing a different one at the same time. Then we have to do our own one step sparring that we created. And then 3 station board breaking. There should also be some sparring in there somewhere as well.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan

serietah said:


> And with that, there are no more obstacles between me and my Black Belt test. I do have one more 2 hour class but I am approved for testing. Wow.



You're wearing a black belt in the video right? Is that a "preliminary" black belt?


----------



## serietah

It’s a red belt with two black stripes. It does look black in the video. I’ve had it since January so it’s pretty dirty by now lol. On black belt testing day I’ll get a poom belt (half red half black) for about 3 months. Then we’ll do a black belt ceremony to receive our actual black belts.


----------



## oftheherd1

serietah said:


> I did my final test before black belt tonight. I was assigned Taegeuk 6, 7, and 8. I have a video of my board breaking that one of the parents took.  My spinning kick improved though it’s not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, there are no more obstacles between me and my Black Belt test. I do have one more 2 hour class but I am approved for testing. Wow.



You are doing well.  Keep it up!


----------



## Deafdude#5

Good job! Keep it up!


----------



## serietah

So next Saturday, 11/3, I will do a local tournament...my 2nd and last one as a color belt. I'll be doing Taegeuk 8 by myself and again with my mom in the family category. I'll also be doing board breaking. Then one week later...Black Belt test time.

I did a private lesson last week and will do one more probably next week. I really want to get good scores and impress the guest masters so I'm working on the tiniest details now. My new black collar uniforms are in the storage room, taunting me every day when I see them. I got to touch my poom belt when it came in the order, but I'm trying to pretend it's not there in the belt drawer lol. It's SO close now. I can't believe it.

Last Saturday, we had a board breaking day and not many people signed up so I went ahead and participated. I got to work one on one with a master to improve my flying side kick. It helped a LOT. 

Some of you guys have been reading this since I literally got my 1st or 2nd tip on my white belt, and now I am two and a half weeks away from Black belt. It's very emotional to think about. I don't know how I will get through reading my 5 page paper I wrote at the test lol. I'll be crying the entire test day I think. I just can't wait.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

I've really enjoyed reading your progress along the way - especially your reactions to the steps. I love to see people really enthusiastic about something.

Can't wait to read your reaction to the first time you put on the new uniform and belt...


----------



## Dirty Dog

Congratulations. I am curious about something, though.
Aren't you in your 30's? Why would you get a poom belt? Poom belts are junior ranks. For kids.


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> Congratulations. I am curious about something, though.
> Aren't you in your 30's? Why would you get a poom belt? Poom belts are junior ranks. For kids.


I’m assuming it’s that probationary black belt. Some karate organizations do it, calling it shodan-ho. In those organizations, you’re given a black belt upon passing the test and you’re recognized as a black belt immediately in your dojo. But you don’t receive your official certificate and other things (wherever applicable) until a standard time period of consistent training.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JR 137 said:


> I’m assuming it’s that probationary black belt. Some karate organizations do it, calling it shodan-ho. In those organizations, you’re given a black belt upon passing the test and you’re recognized as a black belt immediately in your dojo. But you don’t receive your official certificate and other things (wherever applicable) until a standard time period of consistent training.



I'm familiar with that process. In our MDK system, you progress from geup ranks to black belt candidate, to black belt. Because 1st Dan in this system is a teaching rank, that candidacy period is used for 'how to teach' training.
But "poom" means kiddie black belt. A black belt candidate holds the rank of Chodanbo. The literal translation is 'half a black belt' and we do use a half red/half black belt (red belt being the highest geup rank...) to signify this rank. It's the terminology I question, not the practice.
Improper use of Korean terms is not at all uncommon. It's not a huge issue, so long as everyone in your school knows what you mean, but it *does* become an issue when you're talking to people from other schools, or if you actually train with Korean speakers.
For example, our school has apparently always used "Sabumnim" for the chief instructor, and "Sabum" for all others. This isn't at all correct. "Sabum" means 'teacher' and "nim" is an honorific meant to show respect. So referring to someone as "Sabum" basically means 'teacher I don't respect.' Correct titles for assistant instructors would be things like "Busabum" or "Kyosha" with "nim" added to show respect. Likewise, one would never use "nim" when referring to oneself. Doing so would be incredibly arrogant.


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> So next Saturday, 11/3, I will do a local tournament...my 2nd and last one as a color belt. I'll be doing Taegeuk 8 by myself and again with my mom in the family category. I'll also be doing board breaking. Then one week later...Black Belt test time.
> 
> I did a private lesson last week and will do one more probably next week. I really want to get good scores and impress the guest masters so I'm working on the tiniest details now. My new black collar uniforms are in the storage room, taunting me every day when I see them. I got to touch my poom belt when it came in the order, but I'm trying to pretend it's not there in the belt drawer lol. It's SO close now. I can't believe it.
> 
> Last Saturday, we had a board breaking day and not many people signed up so I went ahead and participated. I got to work one on one with a master to improve my flying side kick. It helped a LOT.
> 
> Some of you guys have been reading this since I literally got my 1st or 2nd tip on my white belt, and now I am two and a half weeks away from Black belt. It's very emotional to think about. I don't know how I will get through reading my 5 page paper I wrote at the test lol. I'll be crying the entire test day I think. I just can't wait.



Great, great post. This may be the first entry I have read from you. It is very refreshing to hear the love, passion, and excitement you have for reaching your next, big step. Congratulations!
I am curious, do you know what your testing will consist of (forms, etc...)?


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm familiar with that process. In our MDK system, you progress from geup ranks to black belt candidate, to black belt. Because 1st Dan in this system is a teaching rank, that candidacy period is used for 'how to teach' training.
> But "poom" means kiddie black belt. A black belt candidate holds the rank of Chodanbo. The literal translation is 'half a black belt' and we do use a half red/half black belt (red belt being the highest geup rank...) to signify this rank. It's the terminology I question, not the practice.
> Improper use of Korean terms is not at all uncommon. It's not a huge issue, so long as everyone in your school knows what you mean, but it *does* become an issue when you're talking to people from other schools, or if you actually train with Korean speakers.
> For example, our school has apparently always used "Sabumnim" for the chief instructor, and "Sabum" for all others. This isn't at all correct. "Sabum" means 'teacher' and "nim" is an honorific meant to show respect. So referring to someone as "Sabum" basically means 'teacher I don't respect.' Correct titles for assistant instructors would be things like "Busabum" or "Kyosha" with "nim" added to show respect. Likewise, one would never use "nim" when referring to oneself. Doing so would be incredibly arrogant.


Put the way you just put it, I’m sure it’s a matter of terminology. And absolutely, people confuse the terms all the time. They may call a poom belt what you call a chodanbo belt.

The organization I’m in (Seido) gives a plain unembroidered black belt upon passing the 1st dan test. After six months of consistent training, we’re given an embroidered black belt which has the student’s name, organization’s name, and a single bar signifying 1st dan. The non-embroidered belt holder is called a kari-shodan. No idea what that technically means, but I’m assuming it’s alternative way of saying shodan-ho. I’m not a Japanese speaker, so I don’t know the semantics involved.

At the end of the day, so long as the student knows their rank, requirements and expectations, what it’s called isn’t relevant beyond conversations IMO. Sure it’s annoying to hear someone misuse a term, but it’s not like it’s our primary language. It’s going to happen


----------



## Dirty Dog

JR 137 said:


> Put the way you just put it, I’m sure it’s a matter of terminology. And absolutely, people confuse the terms all the time. They may call a poom belt what you call a chodanbo belt.



I suspect that is the case, but hoped for clarification. I prefer not to assume when a simple question can eliminate guesswork.



> The organization I’m in (Seido) gives a plain unembroidered black belt upon passing the 1st dan test. After six months of consistent training, we’re given an embroidered black belt which has the student’s name, organization’s name, and a single bar signifying 1st dan. The non-embroidered belt holder is called a kari-shodan. No idea what that technically means, but I’m assuming it’s alternative way of saying shodan-ho. I’m not a Japanese speaker, so I don’t know the semantics involved.



We do the same thing, but with a red/black belt as the transitional belt. And it's generally more like a year between the two. Most likely because in our case it's not just a formality, it's the 'learn to teach' time.



> At the end of the day, so long as the student knows their rank, requirements and expectations, what it’s called isn’t relevant beyond conversations IMO. Sure it’s annoying to hear someone misuse a term, but it’s not like it’s our primary language. It’s going to happen



It's not even annoying. When someone for whom English is their native language doesn't know the difference between "they're", "their", and "there", that can be mildly annoying. But when someone is using a term from a foreign language, especially one they don't speak at all, it merely rouses curiosity. I'm not fluent in Korean, (I'm pretty sure I sound like a toddler with a speech impediment to someone who is fluent) so while "that's just what we've always called it" is perfectly fine, I might also learn something. While it's true that the conventional translation of "poom" is "junior" (with the connotation of younger, not lower ranked) it's always possible that there are other translations of which I am unaware.


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> I suspect that is the case, but hoped for clarification. I prefer not to assume when a simple question can eliminate guesswork.
> 
> 
> 
> We do the same thing, but with a red/black belt as the transitional belt. And it's generally more like a year between the two. Most likely because in our case it's not just a formality, it's the 'learn to teach' time.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even annoying. When someone for whom English is their native language doesn't know the difference between "they're", "their", and "there", that can be mildly annoying. But when someone is using a term from a foreign language, especially one they don't speak at all, it merely rouses curiosity. I'm not fluent in Korean, (I'm pretty sure I sound like a toddler with a speech impediment to someone who is fluent) so while "that's just what we've always called it" is perfectly fine, I might also learn something. While it's true that the conventional translation of "poom" is "junior" (with the connotation of younger, not lower ranked) it's always possible that there are other translations of which I am unaware.


I’m a school teacher. Don’t get me started on they’re, there and their. And using apostrophes to pluralize something. And “should of.”

And I’m not an English teacher. I teach science and physical education.


----------



## JR 137

@serietah 
In my sidetracked rambling, I forgot to say something:

Keep up the hard work and great spirit!


----------



## serietah

Thanks guys! We call it "poom belt" and it is the half red, half black belt that a kid would wear until they are old enough to convert to a dan rank. We use it as a "probationary" belt of sorts for all new Black Belts, just until the official ceremony where we receive our embroidered belts and Kukkiwon certificates. It's not a separate rank, and students wearing it are full black belts, start learning Koryo, coming to black belt class, etc. I believe that this comes from my master's previous schools and this probationary period covered the 3 months or so it would take to receive the Kukkiwon certificate. Now they are actually pretty fast, and I heard that they will be moving to an electronic application soon,  so it will be even faster. 

I've learned quite a bit of Korean in the past few years...enough that sometimes my master will start speaking Korean to me for a minute before switching lol. I understand a lot more than I can speak. I can read and write, but don't have a huge vocabulary yet. Still studying!

Tonight we only had one kid show up for family class because of Halloween, so I got to get in an extra class. It was great. Our guest master for right now is ridiculously amazing at poomsae and I got his one on one attention for almost 30 minutes. We drilled Taegeuk 8, and I felt really really good about it at the end. We also practiced my board breaking for the tournament. My foot is bruised, but I have more confidence for the tournament now because I know I can break a board with a tornado kick  YAY! He also corrected my chamber for roundhouse kick a little and it really felt like it made a big difference. Sometimes having a new set of eyes is really helpful.

My favorite part of today though...my master and I were sitting in the office talking and he is SO excited for me to get my black belt. He's going to start teaching me how to actually teach and lead classes so that I will be able to lead our little ones and white belts in the future. He has a lot of confidence in me, which just feels awesome.

Going back to nearly 3 years ago, I can't even recognize who I am anymore. Tae Kwon Do made me a new person. If anyone just starting TKD reads this, go back to the beginning of this thread and you can read every milestone...every step of the journey.

Every step. And now next week, I will put on a black belt. I can't believe it.


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> Thanks guys! We call it "poom belt" and it is the half red, half black belt that a kid would wear until they are old enough to convert to a dan rank. We use it as a "probationary" belt of sorts for all new Black Belts, just until the official ceremony where we receive our embroidered belts and Kukkiwon certificates. It's not a separate rank, and students wearing it are full black belts, start learning Koryo, coming to black belt class, etc. I believe that this comes from my master's previous schools and this probationary period covered the 3 months or so it would take to receive the Kukkiwon certificate. Now they are actually pretty fast, and I heard that they will be moving to an electronic application soon,  so it will be even faster.
> 
> I've learned quite a bit of Korean in the past few years...enough that sometimes my master will start speaking Korean to me for a minute before switching lol. I understand a lot more than I can speak. I can read and write, but don't have a huge vocabulary yet. Still studying!
> 
> Tonight we only had one kid show up for family class because of Halloween, so I got to get in an extra class. It was great. Our guest master for right now is ridiculously amazing at poomsae and I got his one on one attention for almost 30 minutes. We drilled Taegeuk 8, and I felt really really good about it at the end. We also practiced my board breaking for the tournament. My foot is bruised, but I have more confidence for the tournament now because I know I can break a board with a tornado kick  YAY! He also corrected my chamber for roundhouse kick a little and it really felt like it made a big difference. Sometimes having a new set of eyes is really helpful.
> 
> My favorite part of today though...my master and I were sitting in the office talking and he is SO excited for me to get my black belt. He's going to start teaching me how to actually teach and lead classes so that I will be able to lead our little ones and white belts in the future. He has a lot of confidence in me, which just feels awesome.
> 
> Going back to nearly 3 years ago, I can't even recognize who I am anymore. Tae Kwon Do made me a new person. If anyone just starting TKD reads this, go back to the beginning of this thread and you can read every milestone...every step of the journey.
> 
> Every step. And now next week, I will put on a black belt. I can't believe it.


Love this post so much.

And I am just... so darn excited for you


----------



## Deafdude#5

Awesome!!! We are excited with and for you too!!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Thanks guys! We call it "poom belt" and it is the half red, half black belt that a kid would wear until they are old enough to convert to a dan rank. We use it as a "probationary" belt of sorts for all new Black Belts, just until the official ceremony where we receive our embroidered belts and Kukkiwon certificates. It's not a separate rank, and students wearing it are full black belts, start learning Koryo, coming to black belt class, etc. I believe that this comes from my master's previous schools and this probationary period covered the 3 months or so it would take to receive the Kukkiwon certificate. Now they are actually pretty fast, and I heard that they will be moving to an electronic application soon,  so it will be even faster.
> 
> I've learned quite a bit of Korean in the past few years...enough that sometimes my master will start speaking Korean to me for a minute before switching lol. I understand a lot more than I can speak. I can read and write, but don't have a huge vocabulary yet. Still studying!
> 
> Tonight we only had one kid show up for family class because of Halloween, so I got to get in an extra class. It was great. Our guest master for right now is ridiculously amazing at poomsae and I got his one on one attention for almost 30 minutes. We drilled Taegeuk 8, and I felt really really good about it at the end. We also practiced my board breaking for the tournament. My foot is bruised, but I have more confidence for the tournament now because I know I can break a board with a tornado kick  YAY! He also corrected my chamber for roundhouse kick a little and it really felt like it made a big difference. Sometimes having a new set of eyes is really helpful.
> 
> My favorite part of today though...my master and I were sitting in the office talking and he is SO excited for me to get my black belt. He's going to start teaching me how to actually teach and lead classes so that I will be able to lead our little ones and white belts in the future. He has a lot of confidence in me, which just feels awesome.
> 
> Going back to nearly 3 years ago, I can't even recognize who I am anymore. Tae Kwon Do made me a new person. If anyone just starting TKD reads this, go back to the beginning of this thread and you can read every milestone...every step of the journey.
> 
> Every step. And now next week, I will put on a black belt. I can't believe it.


I just love the enthusiasm in this post, Serietah. Love it.


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> Thanks guys! We call it "poom belt" and it is the half red, half black belt that a kid would wear until they are old enough to convert to a dan rank. We use it as a "probationary" belt of sorts for all new Black Belts, just until the official ceremony where we receive our embroidered belts and Kukkiwon certificates. It's not a separate rank, and students wearing it are full black belts, start learning Koryo, coming to black belt class, etc. I believe that this comes from my master's previous schools and this probationary period covered the 3 months or so it would take to receive the Kukkiwon certificate. Now they are actually pretty fast, and I heard that they will be moving to an electronic application soon,  so it will be even faster.
> 
> I've learned quite a bit of Korean in the past few years...enough that sometimes my master will start speaking Korean to me for a minute before switching lol. I understand a lot more than I can speak. I can read and write, but don't have a huge vocabulary yet. Still studying!
> 
> Tonight we only had one kid show up for family class because of Halloween, so I got to get in an extra class. It was great. Our guest master for right now is ridiculously amazing at poomsae and I got his one on one attention for almost 30 minutes. We drilled Taegeuk 8, and I felt really really good about it at the end. We also practiced my board breaking for the tournament. My foot is bruised, but I have more confidence for the tournament now because I know I can break a board with a tornado kick  YAY! He also corrected my chamber for roundhouse kick a little and it really felt like it made a big difference. Sometimes having a new set of eyes is really helpful.
> 
> My favorite part of today though...my master and I were sitting in the office talking and he is SO excited for me to get my black belt. He's going to start teaching me how to actually teach and lead classes so that I will be able to lead our little ones and white belts in the future. He has a lot of confidence in me, which just feels awesome.
> 
> Going back to nearly 3 years ago, I can't even recognize who I am anymore. Tae Kwon Do made me a new person. If anyone just starting TKD reads this, go back to the beginning of this thread and you can read every milestone...every step of the journey.
> 
> Every step. And now next week, I will put on a black belt. I can't believe it.



Awesome post! Love to hear the good news about someone's MA journey. Keep spreading the news!!!


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan

serietah said:


> I've learned quite a bit of Korean in the past few years...enough that sometimes my master will start speaking Korean to me for a minute before switching lol. I understand a lot more than I can speak. I can read and write, but don't have a huge vocabulary yet. Still studying!


How did you learn? For me, I've only learnt TKD related terms.


----------



## serietah

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> How did you learn? For me, I've only learnt TKD related terms.



My master’s wife gave me a paper with the alphabet and how to combine characters to make syllable blocks. I was intrigued so I grabbed a $6ish book from amazon and taught myself to read and write Korean. Then I started using Talk to me in Korean books and workbooks to self study. I picked up a shelf full of other books along the way. I also listen to Korean music and watch Korean tv. I listen to native speakers daily in the dojang too so I’m immersed in it about as much as I can be. I have a LOT to learn but I understand enough to know I was getting first place in the tournament today before they had us turn around hahaha. 

Speaking of the tournament...
I brought home three first place medals! Individual form, family form, and breaking. When I yelled for breaking, people stopped what they were doing to watch. I wouldn’t believe that if I hadn’t seen it on the video my mom took lol. It wasn’t impressive breaking but I yell louder than anyone and break the boards on the first try so yay! 

For individual forms, I competed against my mom and a teenager that is on their schools demo team. There was also a poor adult guy with our group that got an auto first place because we all did Taegeuk 8 and he is a yellow belt so he did Taegeuk 2. He was the only adult near his rank. We each had to do our forms twice. Once with one other person and once alone. After I finished my solo one, I saw the main judge say “she’s good” to the other judge. I almost smiled :-D  My poor mom messed up a little, but she’s been so sick recently and hasn’t been to class in nearly two weeks so it’s ok. She got 3rd. I got 1st, and the person who got 2nd was notttttt happy. 

Later she was in a group form and my master was watching with me. He commented that she was good, and I told him I beat her. He said again, she’s good. You beat her? I said yes sir, she’s good but I’m better!  I am trying to fill myself with confidence before next Saturday.  The tournament today helped. 

Only 4 more days of class before the big day. I will be running an event booth Friday...ack.


----------



## serietah

It's 12:03 AM. Black Belt Testing Day is here!!!!!

We don't have any classes (90% of the mats are in the school van lol), so I'm going to sleep til I wake up, go eat a delicious breakfast at ihop, then go promote myself...and the others...in our computer system, print out certificates, and go set up for the test!

Let's hope I don't have to "remove" anyone from the promotion list haha. I'm feeling confident. Had a private lesson today and got to run through everything a few times. I had one brain fart when I accidentally looked at my Master instead of the poster (I get really nervous if I look at whoever is judging me, so I usually pick a spot above them), but I just literally told myself "focus" and was fine. 

There's nothing left to practice. It's time to show off the past nearly 3 years of hard work. 

See you guys when I'm a Black Belt. In 15 hours, it'll all be done. Korean BBQ first, then I'll come home and post lol.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> It's 12:03 AM. Black Belt Testing Day is here!!!!!
> 
> We don't have any classes (90% of the mats are in the school van lol), so I'm going to sleep til I wake up, go eat a delicious breakfast at ihop, then go promote myself...and the others...in our computer system, print out certificates, and go set up for the test!
> 
> Let's hope I don't have to "remove" anyone from the promotion list haha. I'm feeling confident. Had a private lesson today and got to run through everything a few times. I had one brain fart when I accidentally looked at my Master instead of the poster (I get really nervous if I look at whoever is judging me, so I usually pick a spot above them), but I just literally told myself "focus" and was fine.
> 
> There's nothing left to practice. It's time to show off the past nearly 3 years of hard work.
> 
> See you guys when I'm a Black Belt. In 15 hours, it'll all be done. Korean BBQ first, then I'll come home and post lol.


GOOD LUCK!!! Promote everyone after the test though haha. It will be easier to do, and will make it fel more like a test than a formality. I'm sure you'll do great though. Take a video!


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> It's 12:03 AM. Black Belt Testing Day is here!!!!!
> 
> We don't have any classes (90% of the mats are in the school van lol), so I'm going to sleep til I wake up, go eat a delicious breakfast at ihop, then go promote myself...and the others...in our computer system, print out certificates, and go set up for the test!
> 
> Let's hope I don't have to "remove" anyone from the promotion list haha. I'm feeling confident. Had a private lesson today and got to run through everything a few times. I had one brain fart when I accidentally looked at my Master instead of the poster (I get really nervous if I look at whoever is judging me, so I usually pick a spot above them), but I just literally told myself "focus" and was fine.
> 
> There's nothing left to practice. It's time to show off the past nearly 3 years of hard work.
> 
> See you guys when I'm a Black Belt. In 15 hours, it'll all be done. Korean BBQ first, then I'll come home and post lol.


Very best of luck!!! You're so ready for this.

Breathe deeply, focus on just one thing at a time, and ENJOY this day


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> It's 12:03 AM. Black Belt Testing Day is here!!!!!
> 
> We don't have any classes (90% of the mats are in the school van lol), so I'm going to sleep til I wake up, go eat a delicious breakfast at ihop, then go promote myself...and the others...in our computer system, print out certificates, and go set up for the test!
> 
> Let's hope I don't have to "remove" anyone from the promotion list haha. I'm feeling confident. Had a private lesson today and got to run through everything a few times. I had one brain fart when I accidentally looked at my Master instead of the poster (I get really nervous if I look at whoever is judging me, so I usually pick a spot above them), but I just literally told myself "focus" and was fine.
> 
> There's nothing left to practice. It's time to show off the past nearly 3 years of hard work.
> 
> See you guys when I'm a Black Belt. In 15 hours, it'll all be done. Korean BBQ first, then I'll come home and post lol.


Have fun with it - you earned this!


----------



## JR 137

Go get ‘em Serietah!


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> It's 12:03 AM. Black Belt Testing Day is here!!!!!
> 
> We don't have any classes (90% of the mats are in the school van lol), so I'm going to sleep til I wake up, go eat a delicious breakfast at ihop, then go promote myself...and the others...in our computer system, print out certificates, and go set up for the test!
> 
> Let's hope I don't have to "remove" anyone from the promotion list haha. I'm feeling confident. Had a private lesson today and got to run through everything a few times. I had one brain fart when I accidentally looked at my Master instead of the poster (I get really nervous if I look at whoever is judging me, so I usually pick a spot above them), but I just literally told myself "focus" and was fine.
> 
> There's nothing left to practice. It's time to show off the past nearly 3 years of hard work.
> 
> See you guys when I'm a Black Belt. In 15 hours, it'll all be done. Korean BBQ first, then I'll come home and post lol.


Fantastic! Make it  a day you will remember.


----------



## serietah

I did it. 

I am a Black Belt!!!!!


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> I did it.
> 
> I am a Black Belt!!!!!


Congratulations! I look forward to continuing to hear about your journey.


----------



## JR 137

serietah said:


> I did it.
> 
> I am a Black Belt!!!!!


Congratulations Serietah!


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> I did it.
> 
> I am a Black Belt!!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!! So happy for you! Your commitment and dedication these years have paid off, seriously bask in and cherish this moment . It's been such a wonderful journey for us all to share along with you. Can't wait to hear how the grading was!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> I did it.
> 
> I am a Black Belt!!!!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Tony Dismukes

serietah said:


> I did it.
> 
> I am a Black Belt!!!!!


Congratulations! Well done!

Now the real work begins...

(Also, now that you have a little bit of experience under your belt, why not come join some more of the other conversations. You’ve worked your way up to black belt in TKD over the last few years, but you’re still a green belt in forum posts..)


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> I did it.
> 
> I am a Black Belt!!!!!


Woohooo!!!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tony Dismukes said:


> (Also, now that you have a little bit of experience under your belt, why not come join some more of the other conversations. You’ve worked your way up to black belt in TKD over the last few years, but you’re still a green belt in forum posts..)


@serietah: Yes, please do this!


----------



## serietah

I got to see my scores today. Wow. Out of 100 points my lowest score was a 92 in free sparring. Taegeuk 8 was 98 for balance and 98 for execution and understanding. Taegeuk 3 97 and 96, and Taegeuk 6 94 and 95. My one step sparring I made up, 96. Board breaking accuracy 94, power and execution 97. So I think the guest master was very nice hahahaha. 

I get to have my first class as a black belt tomorrow! Tonight’s family class was too big for me to get to learn but it’s ok. I had fun just teaching anyway. One student said “you look better with that belt” haha. 

I loooooved wearing my new black collar dobok today! I got a really nice adidas uniform and really love it. 

My mom is still working on editing the video. It was shot in 4K so it may be a pain uploading it but I’ll get it for you guys when I can!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> I got to see my scores today. Wow. Out of 100 points my lowest score was a 92 in free sparring. Taegeuk 8 was 98 for balance and 98 for execution and understanding. Taegeuk 3 97 and 96, and Taegeuk 6 94 and 95. My one step sparring I made up, 96. Board breaking accuracy 94, power and execution 97. So I think the guest master was very nice hahahaha.
> 
> I get to have my first class as a black belt tomorrow! Tonight’s family class was too big for me to get to learn but it’s ok. I had fun just teaching anyway. One student said “you look better with that belt” haha.
> 
> I loooooved wearing my new black collar dobok today! I got a really nice adidas uniform and really love it.
> 
> My mom is still working on editing the video. It was shot in 4K so it may be a pain uploading it but I’ll get it for you guys when I can!


You guys do scoring? That's cool. I love hearing the different ways people do BB tests. In one of mine, I had a two day 10 hour test, and if you made it through you passed basically, in another the instructor had already decided me and the guy I was with were testing/passing, we got up and performed a form of our choice (I did one from another system), then him and the guest instructor awarded me the belt. In my current style (no direct BB equivalent AFAIK), he just hands out certificates at the end of class sometimes.


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> I got to see my scores today. Wow. Out of 100 points my lowest score was a 92 in free sparring. Taegeuk 8 was 98 for balance and 98 for execution and understanding. Taegeuk 3 97 and 96, and Taegeuk 6 94 and 95. My one step sparring I made up, 96. Board breaking accuracy 94, power and execution 97. So I think the guest master was very nice hahahaha.
> 
> I get to have my first class as a black belt tomorrow! Tonight’s family class was too big for me to get to learn but it’s ok. I had fun just teaching anyway. One student said “you look better with that belt” haha.
> 
> I loooooved wearing my new black collar dobok today! I got a really nice adidas uniform and really love it.
> 
> My mom is still working on editing the video. It was shot in 4K so it may be a pain uploading it but I’ll get it for you guys when I can!


Wow, never heard of scoring either for gradings but far out well done, amazing result 

And a vid would be so swell to watch!


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> I got to see my scores today. Wow. Out of 100 points my lowest score was a 92 in free sparring. Taegeuk 8 was 98 for balance and 98 for execution and understanding. Taegeuk 3 97 and 96, and Taegeuk 6 94 and 95. My one step sparring I made up, 96. Board breaking accuracy 94, power and execution 97. So I think the guest master was very nice hahahaha.
> 
> I get to have my first class as a black belt tomorrow! Tonight’s family class was too big for me to get to learn but it’s ok. I had fun just teaching anyway. One student said “you look better with that belt” haha.
> 
> I loooooved wearing my new black collar dobok today! I got a really nice adidas uniform and really love it.
> 
> My mom is still working on editing the video. It was shot in 4K so it may be a pain uploading it but I’ll get it for you guys when I can!


Awesome! Cherish the moments. They only come around once so get everything you can out of them. 
Is it possible to send a photo of the scoring sheet your school uses? It is always helpful to see how others are doing it.


----------



## Dirty Dog

_Simon_ said:


> Wow, never heard of scoring either for gradings but far out well done, amazing result
> 
> And a vid would be so swell to watch!



Don't all gradings have scoring? Even if it's just pass/fail, it's still a score.


----------



## _Simon_

Dirty Dog said:


> Don't all gradings have scoring? Even if it's just pass/fail, it's still a score.


Yeah just haven't heard of a numerical version. Pass/fail is obviously there. To be honest I don't know how my gradings were assessed, but I'd imagine if there were too many technical errors, wasn't showing developed attributes and didn't understand the material it would result in a fail. Number scoring makes sense though!


----------



## Dirty Dog

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah just haven't heard of a numerical version. Pass/fail is obviously there. To be honest I don't know how my gradings were assessed, but I'd imagine if there were too many technical errors, wasn't showing developed attributes and didn't understand the material it would result in a fail. Number scoring makes sense though!



We use a 1-10 scale, with 6+ being a pass. 
I honestly don't know how you could do a 1-100 scale. I mean, how do you decide if it's a x6 or x7?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah just haven't heard of a numerical version. Pass/fail is obviously there. To be honest I don't know how my gradings were assessed, but I'd imagine if there were too many technical errors, wasn't showing developed attributes and didn't understand the material it would result in a fail. Number scoring makes sense though!


It's not the same kind of scoring at all, but most of the testing in mainline NGA is numerically scored. On the Classical techniques, they are scored 1-4 with 1 being roughly "got almost nothing right" and 4 being "strong for their rank" (technically 0-4, with 0 being "couldn't remember the technique). The defense-line tests (bunch of folks take turns giving assigned attacks), you're scored downward from 100. If the attack succeeds, you lose a full point. If you defend, but without having good control, you lose 1/2 point.


----------



## _Simon_

gpseymour said:


> It's not the same kind of scoring at all, but most of the testing in mainline NGA is numerically scored. On the Classical techniques, they are scored 1-4 with 1 being roughly "got almost nothing right" and 4 being "strong for their rank" (technically 0-4, with 0 being "couldn't remember the technique). The defense-line tests (bunch of folks take turns giving assigned attacks), you're scored downward from 100. If the attack succeeds, you lose a full point. If you defend, but without having good control, you lose 1/2 point.


Ah fascinating, I like that, cheers for posting


----------



## serietah

Cropped and edited because this is the internet but you get the idea. I’m only sharing because I’m proud haha. 

I think this was the judges choice to grade out of 100. Usually our scores are letter grades like A+, A, etc. form 1 for me Taegeuk 3, 2 Taegeuk 6, and 3 Taegeuk 8. You can tell which one I focused on haha.


----------



## serietah

Oh I almost forgot. I have started learning Koryo! It’s soooo fun! I feel like a white belt all over again. Learning nothing new for 10 months really was rough but I realize it’s part of training. 

I’ve learned up to back stance with body/middle block with the left arm. Working on those double sidekicks!


----------



## dvcochran

Thanks for post the form. I always like seeing how others are doing things. Never know where a good idea will come from.


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> Oh I almost forgot. I have started learning Koryo! It’s soooo fun! I feel like a white belt all over again. Learning nothing new for 10 months really was rough but I realize it’s part of training.
> 
> I’ve learned up to back stance with body/middle block with the left arm. Working on those double sidekicks!


If you do not already know, Koryo represents a Learned Person. The best analogy I know for a black belt is a serious beginner so I think the form representation is a good one. Learned but not mastered. Keep up the good work.


----------



## _Simon_

dvcochran said:


> If you do not already know, Koryo represents a Learned Person. The best analogy I know for a black belt is a serious beginner so I think the form representation is a good one. Learned but not mastered. Keep up the good work.



Have never heard that.. a black belt is a serious beginner. LOVE that...


----------



## Dirty Dog

_Simon_ said:


> Have never heard that.. a black belt is a serious beginner. LOVE that...



To expand some...
The Koryo Dynasty ruled what became Korea (and is where the name Korea derived) from the 10th-14th centuries. It is probably most notable for being the first dynasty to place as much importance on education as on fighting, and the ideal was to be equally accomplished in both scholarly and martial endeavors. The movement line drawn on the floor by Koryo is the Chinese character for "a man of virtue."
All of the Yudanja forms trace out Chinese characters on the floor, and these characters are always linked to the philosophical meaning of that form.


----------



## serietah

I have learned Koryo up to the first kihap. WOW, so fun!!! Those double sidekicks are a doozy. I'm happy with how it looks at this point though. 

I've said this a lot in the past week and a half, but I really am enjoying feeling like a white belt again. I didn't realize how much I felt like I was in a "slump" while not learning anything new for 10 months...I was happy to be improving, but I just really love learning new things, so I feel that fire all over again. What's also been interesting is the level of intensity I practice with, even when just going over Taegeuk forms. I'm really focused on details and doing things "like a black belt". Fun fun! 

First tournament as a black belt will be february 2 lol. I fully expect to lose, but will do my best anyway.


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> I have learned Koryo up to the first kihap. WOW, so fun!!! Those double sidekicks are a doozy. I'm happy with how it looks at this point though.
> 
> I've said this a lot in the past week and a half, but I really am enjoying feeling like a white belt again. I didn't realize how much I felt like I was in a "slump" while not learning anything new for 10 months...I was happy to be improving, but I just really love learning new things, so I feel that fire all over again. What's also been interesting is the level of intensity I practice with, even when just going over Taegeuk forms. I'm really focused on details and doing things "like a black belt". Fun fun!
> 
> First tournament as a black belt will be february 2 lol. I fully expect to lose, but will do my best anyway.


That is great to hear.
A word of caution; your white belt description is spot on. The reference of not learning anything new for 10 months is concerning. Everything you have learned up to this point has room for improvement. This is true of us all. As a black belt it is time to rise above needing to be "fed" information and start seeing and finding things on your own. One of the signs of a quality BB at any level.
For example, you mentioned the double kick in Koryo. How correct are your side kicks? What can improve? There are 50?


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> I have learned Koryo up to the first kihap. WOW, so fun!!! Those double sidekicks are a doozy. I'm happy with how it looks at this point though.
> 
> I've said this a lot in the past week and a half, but I really am enjoying feeling like a white belt again. I didn't realize how much I felt like I was in a "slump" while not learning anything new for 10 months...I was happy to be improving, but I just really love learning new things, so I feel that fire all over again. What's also been interesting is the level of intensity I practice with, even when just going over Taegeuk forms. I'm really focused on details and doing things "like a black belt". Fun fun!
> 
> First tournament as a black belt will be february 2 lol. I fully expect to lose, but will do my best anyway.


That is great to hear!
A word of caution; your white belt reference is a very good one. When you say you have not learned anything new for 10 months is cause for concern. Think of yourself as a white belt with reference. Everything you have ever learned has room for improvement. True of everyone. Now that you are a black belt you should no longer need to be "fed" new information but instead know how to find it. In other words, know that every move you have learned can and should be worked on, polished. Learn how to be critical of yourself and others and make it productive. Without making it impatient, opinionated, ineffective, etc... It certainly is not easy but a sign that you are maturing as a BB. 
I look forward to hearing more about your learning Koryo. It is 30ish moves so there is a lot to learn. I forget the exact number moves, something good for you to find out!


----------



## dvcochran

dvcochran said:


> That is great to hear!
> A word of caution; your white belt reference is a very good one. When you say you have not learned anything new for 10 months is cause for concern. Think of yourself as a white belt with reference. Everything you have ever learned has room for improvement. True of everyone. Now that you are a black belt you should no longer need to be "fed" new information but instead know how to find it. In other words, know that every move you have learned can and should be worked on, polished. Learn how to be critical of yourself and others and make it productive. Without making it impatient, opinionated, ineffective, etc... It certainly is not easy but a sign that you are maturing as a BB.
> I look forward to hearing more about your learning Koryo. It is 30ish moves so there is a lot to learn. I forget the exact number moves, something good for you to find out!


Sorry for the double post. The first one spazzed out and I had to start over. 
I look forward to hearing about your further learning of Koryo. Very exciting.


----------



## JR 137

I don’t know why, but every time I see the thread title, I can’t help but hear “Everything you say to me... takes me one step closer to the edge... and I’m about to break!” in my head. Now I’ve got to play some Linkin Park.


----------



## JR 137

@dvcochran 
I just put that song in your head too, didn’t I?


----------



## dvcochran

JR 137 said:


> @dvcochran
> I just put that song in your head too, didn’t I?


Yep.  I was listening to Ventura Highway by America when I read it earlier but I will definitely take Linkin Park; Burn it Down is my favorite.


----------



## _Simon_

JR 137 said:


> I don’t know why, but every time I see the thread title, I can’t help but hear “Everything you say to me... takes me one step closer to the edge... and I’m about to break!” in my head. Now I’ve got to play some Linkin Park.





JR 137 said:


> @dvcochran
> I just put that song in your head too, didn’t I?


... aaaaand mine now XD (love that song)


----------



## Gerry Seymour

dvcochran said:


> That is great to hear.
> A word of caution; your white belt description is spot on. The reference of not learning anything new for 10 months is concerning. Everything you have learned up to this point has room for improvement. This is true of us all. As a black belt it is time to rise above needing to be "fed" information and start seeing and finding things on your own. One of the signs of a quality BB at any level.
> For example, you mentioned the double kick in Koryo. How correct are your side kicks? What can improve? There are 50?


I think there's a difference between improvement and new learning, experientially. I love to learn an entirely new technique, to get to feel like a bumbling fool for a little while and feel the improvement as I learn to do it fluently. I don't get that with the material I already know, though there can still be moments of insight that are almost as good, when suddenly something becomes easier than it ever was, or works in a brand new way.


----------



## dvcochran

gpseymour said:


> I think there's a difference between improvement and new learning, experientially. I love to learn an entirely new technique, to get to feel like a bumbling fool for a little while and feel the improvement as I learn to do it fluently. I don't get that with the material I already know, though there can still be moments of insight that are almost as good, when suddenly something becomes easier than it ever was, or works in a brand new way.


I like the bumbling reference. I am pretty sure @serietah 's "doing things like a black belt" doesn't include the looking like a fool we all have to go through. Good times.
I can ebb and flow with most things. I do get that feeling when have put the polish back on a form I have gotten rusty on. We have a Lot of forms (35 & counting) and it is hard for this old brain to keep up with them.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

dvcochran said:


> I like the bumbling reference. I am pretty sure @serietah 's "doing things like a black belt" doesn't include the looking like a fool we all have to go through. Good times.
> I can ebb and flow with most things. I do get that feeling when have put the polish back on a form I have gotten rusty on. We have a Lot of forms (35 & counting) and it is hard for this old brain to keep up with them.


One of my best and favorite memories was shortly after I was promoted to BB. In mainline NGA, the hakama (that black skirt you see a lot in Aikido) is only worn (optionally) after BB. Well, I opted in. My second class, I think, after getting it, I stood up from bowing, had my foot firmly on the hem, and just tumbled over backwards. Not gracefully. No nice roll out of it. Just ***-over-elbows. My reaction? I wore it for every training session I attended for about 5 years, because I realized how much harder it made everything. I had to start paying attention to stuff that had become routine (like standing up). For about a year, I had to deal with the stumbles, trips, failed entries, and so forth. One instructor told me if we were sparring, it would get in my way - like that was a negative thing for me. That's actually why I like it.


----------



## _Simon_

gpseymour said:


> One of my best and favorite memories was shortly after I was promoted to BB. In mainline NGA, the hakama (that black skirt you see a lot in Aikido) is only worn (optionally) after BB. Well, I opted in. My second class, I think, after getting it, I stood up from bowing, had my foot firmly on the hem, and just tumbled over backwards. Not gracefully. No nice roll out of it. Just ***-over-elbows. My reaction? I wore it for every training session I attended for about 5 years, because I realized how much harder it made everything. I had to start paying attention to stuff that had become routine (like standing up). For about a year, I had to deal with the stumbles, trips, failed entries, and so forth. One instructor told me if we were sparring, it would get in my way - like that was a negative thing for me. That's actually why I like it.



That's awesome  (I so would've opted for that too!)


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Simon_ said:


> That's awesome  (I so would've opted for that too!)


Besides, what's better than being a badass in a skirt?


----------



## JR 137

gpseymour said:


> Besides, what's better than being a badass in a skirt?


Being a badass in pants like a real man


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> Being a badass in pants like a real man


If you're not badass in a skirt, you're not really badass.


----------



## JR 137

gpseymour said:


> If you're not badass in a skirt, you're not really badass.


It takes a strong and confident man to wear a skirt. I’m not a strong nor confident man.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JR 137 said:


> It takes a strong and confident man to wear a skirt. I’m not a strong nor confident man.



All it takes is to be Scottish.


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> All it takes is to be Scottish.


Which I’m not either


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> All it takes is to be Scottish.


And one side of my family is Scots-Irish.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

gpseymour said:


> If you're not badass in a skirt, you're not really badass.


A real badass doesn't need the skirt


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

kempodisciple said:


> A real badass doesn't need the skirt


And in things i never thought I'd say for 100 Alex...


----------



## serietah

Man, I disappear for a while to learn Koryo and you guys are all talking about being badasses in skirts. Gotta love it haha.

I have learned quite a bit of Koryo at this point, I'm one step from the neat 8 count move. I'm far far from perfect, but we are going to a tournament in February and I'd like to compete with Koryo, though I fully expect to get destroyed lol. My double sidekicks aren't horrendous...well yesterday they were. My balance is off thanks to yet another sinus infection. I've got to really focus on losing weight now though. I have the flexibility to kick high, and am at the point where my weight is holding me back. A new gym just opened by my house, and one of our masters is about to move to a new place close to me, so we are going to join together and work out every day. And of course...Practice, practice, practice!! Koryo is a blast! It's so hard, and so fun. I'm physically exhausted after going through it.

This week, Kukkiwon updated and I am now officially listed as a 1st dan! So cool!!!! My actual belt came today. I got to touch it as I was putting the new belts away in the back...sigh. It's so cool!! We haven't scheduled the ceremony yet so I'm not sure when I'll get to actually wear it. We definitely have to wait on the certificates to come from Korea. With the website updated, I don't think it will take too much longer. Not a big deal though, I'm still thoroughly amused by just having the black collar uniform.

Loving TKD. It's fun to me to nitpick the little details in my form and even in my kicking.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Man, I disappear for a while to learn Koryo and you guys are all talking about being badasses in skirts. Gotta love it haha.
> 
> I have learned quite a bit of Koryo at this point, I'm one step from the neat 8 count move. I'm far far from perfect, but we are going to a tournament in February and I'd like to compete with Koryo, though I fully expect to get destroyed lol. My double sidekicks aren't horrendous...well yesterday they were. My balance is off thanks to yet another sinus infection. I've got to really focus on losing weight now though. I have the flexibility to kick high, and am at the point where my weight is holding me back. A new gym just opened by my house, and one of our masters is about to move to a new place close to me, so we are going to join together and work out every day. And of course...Practice, practice, practice!! Koryo is a blast! It's so hard, and so fun. I'm physically exhausted after going through it.
> 
> This week, Kukkiwon updated and I am now officially listed as a 1st dan! So cool!!!! My actual belt came today. I got to touch it as I was putting the new belts away in the back...sigh. It's so cool!! We haven't scheduled the ceremony yet so I'm not sure when I'll get to actually wear it. We definitely have to wait on the certificates to come from Korea. With the website updated, I don't think it will take too much longer. Not a big deal though, I'm still thoroughly amused by just having the black collar uniform.
> 
> Loving TKD. It's fun to me to nitpick the little details in my form and even in my kicking.


I love reading your reactions to the belts and uniform. Many of us have had similar reactions. I still do, sometimes.


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> Man, I disappear for a while to learn Koryo and you guys are all talking about being badasses in skirts. Gotta love it haha.
> 
> I have learned quite a bit of Koryo at this point, I'm one step from the neat 8 count move. I'm far far from perfect, but we are going to a tournament in February and I'd like to compete with Koryo, though I fully expect to get destroyed lol. My double sidekicks aren't horrendous...well yesterday they were. My balance is off thanks to yet another sinus infection. I've got to really focus on losing weight now though. I have the flexibility to kick high, and am at the point where my weight is holding me back. A new gym just opened by my house, and one of our masters is about to move to a new place close to me, so we are going to join together and work out every day. And of course...Practice, practice, practice!! Koryo is a blast! It's so hard, and so fun. I'm physically exhausted after going through it.
> 
> This week, Kukkiwon updated and I am now officially listed as a 1st dan! So cool!!!! My actual belt came today. I got to touch it as I was putting the new belts away in the back...sigh. It's so cool!! We haven't scheduled the ceremony yet so I'm not sure when I'll get to actually wear it. We definitely have to wait on the certificates to come from Korea. With the website updated, I don't think it will take too much longer. Not a big deal though, I'm still thoroughly amused by just having the black collar uniform.
> 
> Loving TKD. It's fun to me to nitpick the little details in my form and even in my kicking.



Congrats serietah, it's official hey! Very exciting your belt has come, has been an awesome journey to follow. But yeah please keep us updated how you're going


----------



## serietah

Omg!! My master brought my belt to me and said “try it on”. Pardon the sloppy editing on my belt but...this is the internet lol.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Omg!! My master brought my belt to me and said “try it on”. Pardon the sloppy editing on my belt but...this is the internet lol.


Very cool.


----------



## serietah

Phew lots of updates this week!

Today I finished Koryo!! Now to practice it a million times before the tournament in February.


----------



## JR 137

serietah said:


> Loving TKD. It's fun to me to nitpick the little details in my form and even in my kicking.


Nitpicking the details is what keeps me coming to class. There’s always room for improvement, even in the most basic stuff.

A lot of people say black belt is when you really start learning the art, to which I strongly agree. You mentioned quite a few times that you like learning new material; black belt is about learning your material in a new way - it’s about making it your own rather than being a carbon copy of your teacher IMO. 1st dan is like being a white belt all over again in this regard.

Congratulations on the shiny new belt. It looks great on you (other than the sloppy editing  ).


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> Nitpicking the details is what keeps me coming to class. There’s always room for improvement, even in the most basic stuff.
> 
> A lot of people say black belt is when you really start learning the art, to which I strongly agree. You mentioned quite a few times that you like learning new material; black belt is about learning your material in a new way - it’s about making it your own rather than being a carbon copy of your teacher IMO. 1st dan is like being a white belt all over again in this regard.
> 
> Congratulations on the shiny new belt. It looks great on you (other than the sloppy editing  ).


An aside: we say the same thing about BB, though average time to that rank in the NGAA is about 7 years. Apparently, we (humans, or the approximations thereof that get into MA) really like the concept and make it true wherever BB is.


----------



## JR 137

gpseymour said:


> An aside: we say the same thing about BB, though average time to that rank in the NGAA is about 7 years. Apparently, we (humans, or the approximations thereof that get into MA) really like the concept and make it true wherever BB is.


From my experience, colored belt is learning the foundation of the art. Learning how to do it in a textbook manner; not altering it, but doing it as taught. 1st dan means you’re proficient in that foundation and you’ve got a functional understanding of it and can apply it. It doesn’t mean mastery of the technique nor application of it though.

In order to master it, you’ve got to be able to take that textbook technique, and use it in a way that best works for you, not in a generic one size fits all manner. Basically, you’ve got to make it yours.

At least that’s the direction my training went when I earned my 1st dan way back when. Going through the process again and being 1st kyu, it seems the same way this time around. Looking at the black belts in my dojo, especially the higher ranked ones, it seems obvious to my eye that they’re not doing the individual techniques exactly the same way as the colored belts are. Some things are shortened, some seem more exaggerated, and everything in between. Black belts are allowed that freedom of expression, in a sense. Without knowing the system and syllabus, one might miss it entirely or just look at the colored belts and think they’re doing it all wrong, or even look at the higher ranks and think they’re flawed.

Edit: When I’m talking about black belts and colored belts doing doing things differently, I’m talking about both doing the same exact material, such as a colored belt kata or prearranged stuff.


----------



## Headhunter

serietah said:


> Phew lots of updates this week!
> 
> Today I finished Koryo!! Now to practice it a million times before the tournament in February.


Just my opinion but I think if you're going to compete it's not a great idea to compete with something you've just learnt. Best to use something you've practiced more and had more time to Improve


----------



## _Simon_

JR 137 said:


> From my experience, colored belt is learning the foundation of the art. Learning how to do it in a textbook manner; not altering it, but doing it as taught. 1st dan means you’re proficient in that foundation and you’ve got a functional understanding of it and can apply it. It doesn’t mean mastery of the technique nor application of it though.
> 
> In order to master it, you’ve got to be able to take that textbook technique, and use it in a way that best works for you, not in a generic one size fits all manner. Basically, you’ve got to make it yours.
> 
> At least that’s the direction my training went when I earned my 1st dan way back when. Going through the process again and being 1st kyu, it seems the same way this time around. Looking at the black belts in my dojo, especially the higher ranked ones, it seems obvious to my eye that they’re not doing the individual techniques exactly the same way as the colored belts are. Some things are shortened, some seem more exaggerated, and everything in between. Black belts are allowed that freedom of expression, in a sense. Without knowing the system and syllabus, one might miss it entirely or just look at the colored belts and think they’re doing it all wrong, or even look at the higher ranks and think they’re flawed.
> 
> Edit: When I’m talking about black belts and colored belts doing doing things differently, I’m talking about both doing the same exact material, such as a colored belt kata or prearranged stuff.



You know I've always wondered about this... often times I'd see higher Dan grades performing the techniques along with everyone else, but they clearly looked different or had a different emphasis or style.

Years ago I'd look at this and think, "What! They're that grade and they're doing the technique wrong???"

But now you mention that it makes sense. Structurally and movement-wise the techniques still tick the boxes, but I guess that difference is in making it their own and to fit their own body.

I like that . I'm still a fan of standardising technique, but it totally (only nowadays to me) makes sense to allow for expression and individual application, as we're not all robots and aren't gonna look or apply it the exact same.

It's an interesting topic really!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Simon_ said:


> You know I've always wondered about this... often times I'd see higher Dan grades performing the techniques along with everyone else, but they clearly looked different or had a different emphasis or style.
> 
> Years ago I'd look at this and think, "What! They're that grade and they're doing the technique wrong???"
> 
> But now you mention that it makes sense. Structurally and movement-wise the techniques still tick the boxes, but I guess that difference is in making it their own and to fit their own body.
> 
> I like that . I'm still a fan of standardising technique, but it totally (only nowadays to me) makes sense to allow for expression and individual application, as we're not all robots and aren't gonna look or apply it the exact same.
> 
> It's an interesting topic really!


My instructor actually expected certain changes when testing for BB. And would add some in - part of the test was being able to make unexpected adjustments on the fly.


----------



## JR 137

_Simon_ said:


> You know I've always wondered about this... often times I'd see higher Dan grades performing the techniques along with everyone else, but they clearly looked different or had a different emphasis or style.
> 
> Years ago I'd look at this and think, "What! They're that grade and they're doing the technique wrong???"
> 
> But now you mention that it makes sense. Structurally and movement-wise the techniques still tick the boxes, but I guess that difference is in making it their own and to fit their own body.
> 
> I like that . I'm still a fan of standardising technique, but it totally (only nowadays to me) makes sense to allow for expression and individual application, as we're not all robots and aren't gonna look or apply it the exact same.
> 
> It's an interesting topic really!


IMO it’s experience.  They know what works for them and what doesn’t. They know how to make that particular movement their own. And many of them probably haven’t thought about it in those terms. They do the technique and the teacher doesn’t make tiny adjustments because he knows the student knows what he’s doing. That’s that freedom of expression, so to speak IMO.

We have kata class every Tuesday. There’s a pair of sandans and a yondan regularly in attendance. Watching them do, say Pinan 4, which is a 4th kyu kata, you’ll easily see the differences. They’re not outright differences like they’re doing a different kata; they’ve got a different tempo. They’re generating power far more efficiently. They transition between stances and techniques a little differently. If you’re not looking through the right lens, you’d think they’re a little sloppy, or better yet haphazard. Try to replicate it without having their experience, and you just look stupid. Trust me, I’ve tried 

However, some of the higher ranks look sloppy doing a lower rank kata sometimes because they haven’t done that one in quite some time   Doesn’t really happen often at our place, but I’ve seen it elsewhere.


----------



## serietah

Update time!

Today was the tournament. It was bigger than last year! I competed with Koryo and also three station board breaking (punch, spinning kick, and flying side kick). I got first place in my group for both! I tied for first on board breaking, which was fine. The guy I tied with had better technique on the side kick but I did more of a demo style breaking the judges always like. More action-y! For forms, I competed against my mom and aunt. They both did well! The mat was verrrrry grippy and hard to pivot on. 

After my board breaking, the judge stopped me and complimented me. He asked who my master is and what school I go to. It was neat! 

Next Saturday, I will receive my official black belt and kukkiwon certificate! I’m so excited!!!

I’m working on redoing Taegeuk 1 “black belt style” and also learning Palgwe 1. I have three hapkido techniques to learn too, but have learned one. It’s possible I could take my level 1 test at the end of the month but we’ll see.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

@Bruce7 I think you would enjoy this thread, from the beginning.

@serietah great job!!


----------



## Deafdude#5

Awesome!!

Looking good. Now keep it going!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Update time!
> 
> Today was the tournament. It was bigger than last year! I competed with Koryo and also three station board breaking (punch, spinning kick, and flying side kick). I got first place in my group for both! I tied for first on board breaking, which was fine. The guy I tied with had better technique on the side kick but I did more of a demo style breaking the judges always like. More action-y! For forms, I competed against my mom and aunt. They both did well! The mat was verrrrry grippy and hard to pivot on.
> 
> After my board breaking, the judge stopped me and complimented me. He asked who my master is and what school I go to. It was neat!
> 
> Next Saturday, I will receive my official black belt and kukkiwon certificate! I’m so excited!!!
> 
> I’m working on redoing Taegeuk 1 “black belt style” and also learning Palgwe 1. I have three hapkido techniques to learn too, but have learned one. It’s possible I could take my level 1 test at the end of the month but we’ll see.


Sounds like you're still enjoying yourself rather a lot, Serietah. You stop that - martial arts is serious, non-fun stuff!! 

In all seriousness, what changes in the early forms when you are doing them "black belt style"? (Please remember I do not know the forms - just reference to them from discussions with my brother.)


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> Update time!
> 
> Today was the tournament. It was bigger than last year! I competed with Koryo and also three station board breaking (punch, spinning kick, and flying side kick). I got first place in my group for both! I tied for first on board breaking, which was fine. The guy I tied with had better technique on the side kick but I did more of a demo style breaking the judges always like. More action-y! For forms, I competed against my mom and aunt. They both did well! The mat was verrrrry grippy and hard to pivot on.
> 
> After my board breaking, the judge stopped me and complimented me. He asked who my master is and what school I go to. It was neat!
> 
> Next Saturday, I will receive my official black belt and kukkiwon certificate! I’m so excited!!!
> 
> I’m working on redoing Taegeuk 1 “black belt style” and also learning Palgwe 1. I have three hapkido techniques to learn too, but have learned one. It’s possible I could take my level 1 test at the end of the month but we’ll see.


Congratulations! Tournaments should always be fun, unless sparring.  If you are receiving your BB soon, what is the level 1 test?


----------



## Bruce7

kempodisciple said:


> @Bruce7 I think you would enjoy this thread, from the beginning.
> 
> @serietah great job!!


thank you


----------



## Dirty Dog

dvcochran said:


> If you are receiving your BB soon, what is the level 1 test?



A fund raising tool that a lot of schools use. They have lots of 'mini-tests' between the actual tests.


----------



## dvcochran

Dirty Dog said:


> A fund raising tool that a lot of schools use. They have lots of 'mini-tests' between the actual tests.


You said that very politely.


----------



## Dirty Dog

dvcochran said:


> You said that very politely.



Well, there's nothing inherently wrong with it. Commercial schools have bills to pay, so they do what they must.
Now, personally, I wouldn't do it. I'd just charge a price that allows me to pay the bills without nickle and dimeing students. At least I think that is what I would do. I've never run a commercial school, so it's possible I might decide that I have no choice but to offer low class fees and then sneak in extra bills. I don't think I would, but never having been in that position, I have to admit it's possible.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> Well, there's nothing inherently wrong with it. Commercial schools have bills to pay, so they do what they must.
> Now, personally, I wouldn't do it. I'd just charge a price that allows me to pay the bills without nickle and dimeing students. At least I think that is what I would do. I've never run a commercial school, so it's possible I might decide that I have no choice but to offer low class fees and then sneak in extra bills. I don't think I would, but never having been in that position, I have to admit it's possible.


That has been my view, too, though I've heard some well-reasoned arguments that it's just as fair with the testing fees, and probably a bit less expensive for folks like me who are slower than usual passing through the ranks (so testing less frequently). I actually went farther and kept prices static for each individual student (easy to do with a small program), so that newer students paid whatever the current price was, but long-term students paid the price they entered on.

But I never really had to worry about paying bills (either the school's or my own), so I had some leeway to do whatever I wanted with it. I'll be interested to see if my thoughts change now that I'll be teaching inside an ostensibly commercial dojo (the owner doesn't really care if she makes money with it, but still has all the bills of a storefront, etc.).


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> A fund raising tool that a lot of schools use. They have lots of 'mini-tests' between the actual tests.


In all fairness, some places don’t charge for that. They’re the exception and not the norm, but they’re out there. 

My former organization did in-between kyu promotions testing. You got an electrical tape strip on your belt if you passed the kata test, and another one for other standardized stuff. 2 strips and you were eligible to promote. No charge. That works at the kyu level. I don’t know how I’d feel at the dan level. We didn’t have them at dan levels. My current organization doesn’t do any in-between testing at any rank.  

There’s a local TKD chain who has a re-certification test for black belt every 6 months or so. And yes, they collect a fee every time. And yes, their tuition is also the highest in the area. And yes, the level of instruction and standards are awful.


----------



## Azulx

JR 137 said:


> There’s a local TKD chain who has a re-certification test for black belt every 6 months or so. And yes, they collect a fee every time. And yes, their tuition is also the highest in the area. And yes, the level of instruction and standards are awful.



There's a commercial chain TKD by me that does testing every two months and has about 18 Gup/Kyu Ranks before first dan. Then 1st dan has like 3 levels etc. Alot of testings.....


----------



## dvcochran

Azulx said:


> There's a commercial chain TKD by me that does testing every two months and has about 18 Gup/Kyu Ranks before first dan. Then 1st dan has like 3 levels etc. Alot of testings.....


More often than not schools like these taint the overall pool of MA. The material taught should be the same for any given style. For example, if there are two Shotokan schools, they should both teach the same material. Yes, things will deviate with instructors, experience, etc... but there should be some inherent similarities. 
An instructor or chain may choose a more visual progression system (stripes/start/ribbons). As long as the material taught is of high quality and is not dragged out forever I have no major problem with it, even though I would not go that route. It has merit in keeping progression more organized.  
Commercially teaching Martial Arts is a service driven industry so the end product is the test. Yes this is subjective; each person will have differences in what they perceive as satisfaction. But we should all be able to test what we have been taught to other schools of similar style and feel good about our effort. That really is the bottom line.


----------



## WaterGal

FWIW, testing fees aside, breaking a dan ranking down into a few geup levels can help to keep students motivated and moving forwards on their black belt curriculum training, much like how the different color belt rankings help keep students moving forward towards their black belt.


----------



## JR 137

WaterGal said:


> FWIW, testing fees aside, breaking a dan ranking down into a few geup levels can help to keep students motivated and moving forwards on their black belt curriculum training, much like how the different color belt rankings help keep students moving forward towards their black belt.


I like your post and hate it at the same time. 

By the time they get to black belt and have been at it for more than a few months at most, shouldn’t they realize that rank is and should be a side effect of working hard rather than a reason to work hard? A black belt isn’t a kyu rank anymore. When does the difference in mentality change? Should someone with the experience commensurate with 1st dan really need mini tests to prove that training is worth it? Shouldn’t they realize by that point it’s about the journey and the process and not the destination and color of fabric around their waist?

I chased rank during my first stint in karate. Looking back, I had black belt on a pedestal and thought I’d be some sort of badass once I had it; I thought I’d be a part of some inner circle club of sorts. I went to my first black belt class all proud of myself. About 5 minutes after warmups, I realized I was still JR. I still got beat up the same way the seniors always beat me up. I was still better than the people I was better than before the promotion, and still not as good as the people that were better than me before the promotion. I was like the dog who finally caught the car he’s been chasing all those years. You know, that whole “now what the hell am I supposed to do with it?” look. I stopped chasing rank and started chasing improvement. Genuine improvement.

I guess it’s my long-winded way of saying a black belt shouldn’t need a carrot dangling on a string in front of them to keep them going.


----------



## dvcochran

JR 137 said:


> I like your post and hate it at the same time.
> 
> By the time they get to black belt and have been at it for more than a few months at most, shouldn’t they realize that rank is and should be a side effect of working hard rather than a reason to work hard? A black belt isn’t a kyu rank anymore. When does the difference in mentality change? Should someone with the experience commensurate with 1st dan really need mini tests to prove that training is worth it? Shouldn’t they realize by that point it’s about the journey and the process and not the destination and color of fabric around their waist?
> 
> I chased rank during my first stint in karate. Looking back, I had black belt on a pedestal and thought I’d be some sort of badass once I had it; I thought I’d be a part of some inner circle club of sorts. I went to my first black belt class all proud of myself. About 5 minutes after warmups, I realized I was still JR. I still got beat up the same way the seniors always beat me up. I was still better than the people I was better than before the promotion, and still not as good as the people that were better than me before the promotion. I was like the dog who finally caught the car he’s been chasing all those years. You know, that whole “now what the hell am I supposed to do with it?” look. I stopped chasing rank and started chasing improvement. Genuine improvement.
> 
> I guess it’s my long-winded way of saying a black belt shouldn’t need a carrot dangling on a string in front of them to keep them going.


Very well said. A BB should be through a certain stage of maturation. No they are not expected to be "all knowing" but they should not have to be spoon fed either.


----------



## JR 137

dvcochran said:


> Very well said. A BB should be through a certain stage of maturation. No they are not expected to be "all knowing" but they should not have to be spoon fed either.


I can see doing this with kids who are black belts. But then again, I’m not big on kids with black belts, so it’s really a non-starter anyway. Give them a gray belt instead.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> I like your post and hate it at the same time.
> 
> By the time they get to black belt and have been at it for more than a few months at most, shouldn’t they realize that rank is and should be a side effect of working hard rather than a reason to work hard? A black belt isn’t a kyu rank anymore. When does the difference in mentality change? Should someone with the experience commensurate with 1st dan really need mini tests to prove that training is worth it? Shouldn’t they realize by that point it’s about the journey and the process and not the destination and color of fabric around their waist?
> 
> I chased rank during my first stint in karate. Looking back, I had black belt on a pedestal and thought I’d be some sort of badass once I had it; I thought I’d be a part of some inner circle club of sorts. I went to my first black belt class all proud of myself. About 5 minutes after warmups, I realized I was still JR. I still got beat up the same way the seniors always beat me up. I was still better than the people I was better than before the promotion, and still not as good as the people that were better than me before the promotion. I was like the dog who finally caught the car he’s been chasing all those years. You know, that whole “now what the hell am I supposed to do with it?” look. I stopped chasing rank and started chasing improvement. Genuine improvement.
> 
> I guess it’s my long-winded way of saying a black belt shouldn’t need a carrot dangling on a string in front of them to keep them going.


While I agree, I can see where some folks might still appreciate the mini-tests. I think some of the difference in attitude is simply what we're used to. I find all the mid-rank testing, stripes, etc. (including in BJJ) unnecessary, but that's mostly because that's not how I trained. Our ranks got progressively harder to reach (thus, taking longer each time). By the time we got to shodan (which takes a bare minimum of a year, and closer to two for most folks), we were simply used to staying at a rank for a long time, so those pursuing nidan (which takes a minimum of 3 years) weren't phased by the wait.

But if someone trains in a system where tests (and the indicators earned in them) are more frequent, it might be useful to maintain some frequency even at the dan levels.


----------



## WaterGal

JR 137 said:


> I like your post and hate it at the same time.
> 
> By the time they get to black belt and have been at it for more than a few months at most, shouldn’t they realize that rank is and should be a side effect of working hard rather than a reason to work hard? A black belt isn’t a kyu rank anymore. When does the difference in mentality change? Should someone with the experience commensurate with 1st dan really need mini tests to prove that training is worth it? Shouldn’t they realize by that point it’s about the journey and the process and not the destination and color of fabric around their waist?
> 
> I chased rank during my first stint in karate. Looking back, I had black belt on a pedestal and thought I’d be some sort of badass once I had it; I thought I’d be a part of some inner circle club of sorts. I went to my first black belt class all proud of myself. About 5 minutes after warmups, I realized I was still JR. I still got beat up the same way the seniors always beat me up. I was still better than the people I was better than before the promotion, and still not as good as the people that were better than me before the promotion. I was like the dog who finally caught the car he’s been chasing all those years. You know, that whole “now what the hell am I supposed to do with it?” look. I stopped chasing rank and started chasing improvement. Genuine improvement.
> 
> I guess it’s my long-winded way of saying a black belt shouldn’t need a carrot dangling on a string in front of them to keep them going.



That's not quite what I meant. What I meant (but clearly didn't express clearly) is that I think that having the dan level material broken down into chunks can help make it seem more manageable and less intimidating, and being able to basically check off "I did this bit, I did that bit" can help keep you motivated and moving along. Just like how, if you have a big task ahead of you, making a to-do that breaks it down into steps with different deadlines can help keep you moving forward on the task, instead of procrastinating or getting intimidated & giving up. 

However, also, most TKD black belt earners are children or teens, and are not always the most self-motivated. So they may need that external push, even if as adults we may think someone that's been doing martial arts for a few years should be able to make that "to do list" themselves. A 12-year old may still be learning that skill.


----------



## dvcochran

WaterGal said:


> That's not quite what I meant. What I meant (but clearly didn't express clearly) is that I think that having the dan level material broken down into chunks can help make it seem more manageable and less intimidating, and being able to basically check off "I did this bit, I did that bit" can help keep you motivated and moving along. Just like how, if you have a big task ahead of you, making a to-do that breaks it down into steps with different deadlines can help keep you moving forward on the task, instead of procrastinating or getting intimidated & giving up.
> 
> However, also, most TKD black belt earners are children or teens, and are not always the most self-motivated. So they may need that external push, even if as adults we may think someone that's been doing martial arts for a few years should be able to make that "to do list" themselves. A 12-year old may still be learning that skill.


A 12-year old should not be getting a black belt, largely for the reason you mention. They are not mentally ready.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

dvcochran said:


> A 12-year old should not be getting a black belt, largely for the reason you mention. They are not mentally ready.


That depends on what you consider a black belt to mean. There's no standard out there for what it means, so it doesn't really matter what you think a black belt means vs. what I think one means.

The one exception to this is an either 3rd or 4th degree TKD black belt 10/11 year old that I had in my old boy scout troop. He was the least mature out of all the new scouts that came in that year. I don't care what black belt means to you, that boy should not have been a 3rd/4th degree anything.


----------



## dvcochran

kempodisciple said:


> That depends on what you consider a black belt to mean. There's no standard out there for what it means, so it doesn't really matter what you think a black belt means vs. what I think one means.
> 
> The one exception to this is an either 3rd or 4th degree TKD black belt 10/11 year old that I had in my old boy scout troop. He was the least mature out of all the new scouts that came in that year. I don't care what black belt means to you, that boy should not have been a 3rd/4th degree anything.


You are making my point. It sounds like he should not have been a black belt at all. 
Curious, did you try to use his rank as a means to point out his maturity discretions?


----------



## serietah

Thanks everyone! It's always neat to come back after a few days and see an entire discussion has taken place that the site didn't email me about lol. 

So our black belt curriculum, for going from 1st dan to 2nd dan, has 8 levels. This isn't to collect testing fees but so there is a clear progression for each black belt. You start at level 0, the day you pass the test and receive the poom belt. From then, you start learning Koryo. Once Koryo is memorized, we start redoing Taegeuk 1. More detail, more accuracy, more sharp, and with a flowing rhythm rather than counting each move. To me, it's like putting the forms to my own internal music. I love it. 

After Taegeuk 1, we learn Palgwe 1. Then we learn Hapkido. there are 3 hapkido techniques for each level, replacing the one step sparring and self defense we learned as color belts. Each level also has its own 3 station board breaking. After a minimum of 3 months at level 0, we are eligible to test for level 1 (when we will redo Taegeuk 2, learn Palgwe 2, continue improving Koryo, and learn new hapkido and breaking). Rinse, repeat. Level 8 is for prepping for 2nd dan testing.

As others have mentioned, even adults need some motivation sometimes too. Tips and belts and level tests aren't the actual progress, but having "something" to earn as a result of your progress feels good. Even as an adult. I have no idea what other schools tech their 1st dan black belts, but with a totally different curriculum, I could see levels not being useful. I'm not even going to join the argument over whether kids should have black belts or not.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Once Koryo is memorized, we start redoing Taegeuk 1. More detail, more accuracy, more sharp, and with a flowing rhythm rather than counting each move. To me, it's like putting the forms to my own internal music. I love it.


I like that approach - start the form with distinct segments, then later learn to let it flow more.


----------



## serietah

I realized I never posted about my level 1 test! I messed up my board breaking rather horribly but the rest went well. I'm well on my way through the level 1 requirements now and hoping for a level 2 test maybe next month. I've been working on improving the rhythm of Koryo and those pesky side kicks. 

Recently my spinning kick has improved significantly. It helped that I kept doing it over and over for a demo at an elementary school while we were teaching PE classes lol. I'm really proud of myself for finally, after 2.5 years of practicing it, getting it. 

I'm a little over halfway through learning Palgwe 2 then have 3 new hapkido techniques to learn.

Still loving TKD, but I'm definitely experiencing a bit of a slump. It's not so much the training as just "everything". Working 6 days a week is taking its toll. I'm ready for a short break this weekend for memorial day.


----------



## dvcochran

serietah said:


> I realized I never posted about my level 1 test! I messed up my board breaking rather horribly but the rest went well. I'm well on my way through the level 1 requirements now and hoping for a level 2 test maybe next month. I've been working on improving the rhythm of Koryo and those pesky side kicks.
> 
> Recently my spinning kick has improved significantly. It helped that I kept doing it over and over for a demo at an elementary school while we were teaching PE classes lol. I'm really proud of myself for finally, after 2.5 years of practicing it, getting it.
> 
> I'm a little over halfway through learning Palgwe 2 then have 3 new hapkido techniques to learn.
> 
> Still loving TKD, but I'm definitely experiencing a bit of a slump. It's not so much the training as just "everything". Working 6 days a week is taking its toll. I'm ready for a short break this weekend for memorial day.


It may sound strange but I know several people who have worked through their slump by Not taking on any additional material and just working on their fundamentals, like you did with your spinning kick. I think there is a newfound confidence that comes with knowing you know your "stuff" and this makes going to class easier. Especially in TKD there is always something new  lurking around to learn. So hopefully not worrying about any upcoming curriculum and just grinding your fundamentals will get you out of the slump.
I am assuming you are a white w/stripes or yellow belt? Palgwe 2 is one of my favorite forms in the set. Just remember low, middle, high and it will be easier to commit to memory, when you are ready.
Stay in touch and let us know how it is going.


----------



## JR 137

dvcochran said:


> It may sound strange but I know several people who have worked through their slump by Not taking on any additional material and just working on their fundamentals, like you did with your spinning kick. I think there is a newfound confidence that comes with knowing you know your "stuff" and this makes going to class easier. Especially in TKD there is always something new  lurking around to learn. So hopefully not worrying about any upcoming curriculum and just grinding your fundamentals will get you out of the slump.
> I am assuming you are a white w/stripes or yellow belt? Palgwe 2 is one of my favorite forms in the set. Just remember low, middle, high and it will be easier to commit to memory, when you are ready.
> Stay in touch and let us know how it is going.


She’s a 1st dan. Not to be that guy, but you’ve conversed here with her about it


----------



## dvcochran

JR 137 said:


> She’s a 1st dan. Not to be that guy, but you’ve conversed here with her about it


Clearly I missed and misread something. I took it to say 1st testing. 
I take it her Palgwe 2 in different from ours. Hopefully she can find the rest of the post helpful.


----------



## JR 137

dvcochran said:


> Clearly I missed and misread something. I took it to say 1st testing.
> I take it her Palgwe 2 in different from ours. Hopefully she can find the rest of the post helpful.


I think I remember her saying they go back and start re-doing the forms in order they initially learned them, but to a higher standard.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> I realized I never posted about my level 1 test! I messed up my board breaking rather horribly but the rest went well. I'm well on my way through the level 1 requirements now and hoping for a level 2 test maybe next month. I've been working on improving the rhythm of Koryo and those pesky side kicks.
> 
> Recently my spinning kick has improved significantly. It helped that I kept doing it over and over for a demo at an elementary school while we were teaching PE classes lol. I'm really proud of myself for finally, after 2.5 years of practicing it, getting it.
> 
> I'm a little over halfway through learning Palgwe 2 then have 3 new hapkido techniques to learn.
> 
> Still loving TKD, but I'm definitely experiencing a bit of a slump. It's not so much the training as just "everything". Working 6 days a week is taking its toll. I'm ready for a short break this weekend for memorial day.


Glad to hear you're still in there and having fun. Working that much can kill the joy in everything else in life - don't let it.


----------



## serietah

Goodness, it's been a very long time since I updated. 

First, I'm still training! I'm currently Level 6, testing for Level 7 in two weeks. I am hoping to test for 2nd dan in May, but not sure if my master will let me even though he's been encouraging it. He held me back from 1st dan testing until others were ready, which really drove me crazy at the time, but in hindsight it was right. I did much better on my test than I would have done if I'd rushed it. So although I really want to test in May, I will respect his decision if he thinks I should wait. 

I'm still full time manager of my school, which opened a second location last fall. I do manager work for both schools. 

When COVID hit, we of course closed like everyone else. We had an emergency staff meeting to make the decision and right away recorded mini classes to get out to our students while we tried to figure out how to continue. We had live online classes going in that first week and then staff met again to share ideas. We ended up settling on a regular schedule of group classes for exercise and kicking drills and then doing private lessons for curriculum. We set up stations for each instructor and students could schedule their lesson time in an available slot. I did all the scheduling, such as assigning students to instructors, making sure to rotate and be fair in number of lessons each instructor had. We did that for two months and then the state allowed us to reopen. When we reopened, we kept the online classes and private lessons but also allowed students to choose to do their private lesson in the school. Same setup, each instructor had an area of the mat, and one student at a time. A couple of months later, we expanded to small group classes. Currently we are still size restricted, but operating on a more normal level. Students have to sign up and reserve a space in class. Masks are required. We do temp checks and hand sanitizer at the door. Hand sanitizer again during water break. Front door for entry, back door for exit. It's working. It's not perfect, but it's working. We are also still doing online group classes and private lessons. The schedule is rigorous and tough, but again, it's working. We lost some students, of course, but we did pretty good in my opinion. 

I've been working closely with our newest master on my fitness and poomsae. He is a lifelong friend of my main master and someone I instantly trusted and respected the first time we met. He's hard on me and pushes me every day to improve. But he's also quick to give me praise, a high five, or a hug. He doesn't let me beat myself up when I'm not good at something. He also doesn't lie and tell me I'm doing something well when I'm not. Training with him has been SO hard and SO rewarding. I competed in the Summer of Poomsae but was the only person in my division so we won't talk about that lol. I did ok considering I found out about it on a Wednesday and had to submit my videos the following Monday. Since training with him, my stamina has increased dramatically. My basic techniques are night and day. I'm seeing details I couldn't really see before. My confidence is improving. I'm still very very hard on myself and often think I really suck at this and have no business trying to become a master, but if he catches me with that attitude, he's quick to build me up. Basically, since the main master opened the other location, I don't get to train with him. I was missing my mentor. And I was suffering because of it, without even realizing it. I'm now being built back up and I can see and feel the difference in myself. 

I had a chat with the main master today and he said he feels bad he doesn't get to work closely with me anymore. I'm his TKD baby and he wants to train me but I have to run our original location and he is at the new one. He is so excited for the day I can sit with him at the judging table for testing, and so am I. COVID really messed with our school's growth and it has been a struggle. There have been days I just want to give up and quit. And there have been days like yesterday when a student tells me I'm their favorite and the passion is as high as ever. I know that to be a master I will have to go through the good and bad. 

I know 2nd dan is going to be difficult. Keumgang alone is intimidating, but we also start Kumdo and I'm not entirely convinced I won't knock myself out the first time I try to do anything with a wooden sword lol. But I've made it this far. 

When I started this journey I had no idea what it would become and how I would change. I had no idea that I would someday be able to understand spoken Korean to the point that the masters don't even bother to translate anymore unless it's really important I understand perfectly. I am proud of myself, even if I am having a low confidence day today. I know I've improved and I know I'm good at this sport, even if I don't always see it. I know I have the potential to be very good at it some day. And I won't give up. 

One step at a time...


----------



## serietah

serietah said:


> Oh man you guys. I've been posting here for almost a year now, and I have to say today I had my most proud moment in TKD. We had our normal classes this morning, followed by a first time trial student. (EDIT FOR LENGTH) We started the trial as normal, with the master starting class, then calling me up to do the stretching. But he stayed at the back of the mat past the time when he normally comes up for me to switch with him. I finished the stretching and he still didn't come. We made eye contact and he motioned for me to continue. (EDIT FOR LENGTH) My master told me after that he was ready to take over if she had been challenging in any way, but I was doing fine and she was good so he let me do the whole class.
> 
> 
> Anyway, just had to share how awesome my day was!



You guys. I was reading this post again and just smiling at my enthusiasm and then I came across this. I FORGOT I WROTE ABOUT IT.

That student...is a Black Belt. 

She tested in May. I'd completely forgotten she was my first trial student. No wonder I nearly cried when I watched her do Koryo a couple months ago lol. WOW. This was incredible to find.


----------



## _Simon_

Sooo awesome to hear from you @serietah!!!

Thanks so much for sharing, and yeah you've come such a long way.

Sad about not being with your old teacher but wow, amazing to hear you're clicking with and progressing really well with your new one!

It sounds like you guys have done so well during this pandemic, that's a really solid structure you've got in place, well done.

And wow that must be so heartwarming for you regarding your first trial student, that's gotta feel nice. Clearly you made a great impression for them to stick around too! 

Thanks for the update


----------



## serietah

Hi everyone! Since it's been a while since my last update, I thought I'd check in. I tested for level 8 at the end of January, which means I have learned our entire 1st dan curriculum and am just in prep for 2nd dan testing. It's extremely weird to think about how this thread started with a tip on my white belt and now I'm writing about prep for 2nd dan. 

For 2nd dan testing, I am required to do a random Palgwe and a random Taegeuk form, selected from 4-7, Palgwe 8, Taegeuk 8, and Koryo. I also had to choose my own board breaking. I am working on a tower set of skip roundhouse, tornado, then spinning kick. 

Unfortunately, I badly sprained my ankle in February. I missed about 6 weeks of class before I was able to really get back on the mat. I did participate in my mandatory prep class for testing, but I was really just going through the motions and not able to actually practice well. My ankle is still not 100% (probably not even 80%) but I'm working hard to catch up and be ready for my test. I am anticipated to test on May 22, though I will have a private pre-test with the head master in a couple of weeks to see if I am ok to test or if I need to wait. Memorization wise, I am fine. I can easily pass the test based on the requirements for the average student. However, given my goals and position in the school, I am understandably held to a higher standard. If my performance at my test isn't good enough to impress the guest masters doing the grading, then I should probably wait. That would be incredibly frustrating, but I did learn as a double black stripe that even if waiting is difficult, it really does help improve performance on testing day. 

I am enjoying Palgwe forms lately more than ever. They are just so fun! I'm more excited than ever to get to Taebaek at 3rd dan since I can see the influence of both Palgwe and Taegeuk forms in it. I have watched it so many times I kind of "know it" but I won't officially be learning it until 3rd dan. Keumgang still terrifies me. I was getting excited for it but with my ankle, I'm dreading the balance and stomps. Still excited to learn it though, haha. 

I'm also very busy with planning our first in house tournament, which will be on May 1. We aren't inviting any other schools, just our two locations. Students can do forms, breaking, and family forms. We're doing the tournament to give everyone some motivation after the past year of craziness. We've had a pretty good amount of registrations so far, but definitely need more! 

And some awesome news...we are moving! Our original lease is ending and I am very proud to say that I helped fill out the lease application and business plan for a new location and we have been approved. Permits just came in and construction will hopefully be starting soon. It's not far from our current location, but will give us a lot more space, a much better layout, and I will actually have an office at the front with direct access to both the front door and the mat area. It's awesome and I can't wait! 

I think that's about it for now. I came in early today to do some cleaning and organizing. I'm trying to move a lot of our paperwork type stuff to digital only and we are reconciling all our records to make sure everything is all good. It was nice just sitting in the dark organizing things until another staff member showed up and turned on the lights  Time to change into my uniform and officially start working now! I'll check in after my next step before 2nd dan testing.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> Hi everyone! Since it's been a while since my last update, I thought I'd check in. I tested for level 8 at the end of January, which means I have learned our entire 1st dan curriculum and am just in prep for 2nd dan testing. It's extremely weird to think about how this thread started with a tip on my white belt and now I'm writing about prep for 2nd dan.
> 
> For 2nd dan testing, I am required to do a random Palgwe and a random Taegeuk form, selected from 4-7, Palgwe 8, Taegeuk 8, and Koryo. I also had to choose my own board breaking. I am working on a tower set of skip roundhouse, tornado, then spinning kick.
> 
> Unfortunately, I badly sprained my ankle in February. I missed about 6 weeks of class before I was able to really get back on the mat. I did participate in my mandatory prep class for testing, but I was really just going through the motions and not able to actually practice well. My ankle is still not 100% (probably not even 80%) but I'm working hard to catch up and be ready for my test. I am anticipated to test on May 22, though I will have a private pre-test with the head master in a couple of weeks to see if I am ok to test or if I need to wait. Memorization wise, I am fine. I can easily pass the test based on the requirements for the average student. However, given my goals and position in the school, I am understandably held to a higher standard. If my performance at my test isn't good enough to impress the guest masters doing the grading, then I should probably wait. That would be incredibly frustrating, but I did learn as a double black stripe that even if waiting is difficult, it really does help improve performance on testing day.
> 
> I am enjoying Palgwe forms lately more than ever. They are just so fun! I'm more excited than ever to get to Taebaek at 3rd dan since I can see the influence of both Palgwe and Taegeuk forms in it. I have watched it so many times I kind of "know it" but I won't officially be learning it until 3rd dan. Keumgang still terrifies me. I was getting excited for it but with my ankle, I'm dreading the balance and stomps. Still excited to learn it though, haha.
> 
> I'm also very busy with planning our first in house tournament, which will be on May 1. We aren't inviting any other schools, just our two locations. Students can do forms, breaking, and family forms. We're doing the tournament to give everyone some motivation after the past year of craziness. We've had a pretty good amount of registrations so far, but definitely need more!
> 
> And some awesome news...we are moving! Our original lease is ending and I am very proud to say that I helped fill out the lease application and business plan for a new location and we have been approved. Permits just came in and construction will hopefully be starting soon. It's not far from our current location, but will give us a lot more space, a much better layout, and I will actually have an office at the front with direct access to both the front door and the mat area. It's awesome and I can't wait!
> 
> I think that's about it for now. I came in early today to do some cleaning and organizing. I'm trying to move a lot of our paperwork type stuff to digital only and we are reconciling all our records to make sure everything is all good. It was nice just sitting in the dark organizing things until another staff member showed up and turned on the lights  Time to change into my uniform and officially start working now! I'll check in after my next step before 2nd dan testing.


Not performance-wise, but depending on how intense your tests are, you may still want to wait to take the test. A bad ankle, overworked in preparation, can just get worse. Doing stomps or balancing on it, or even overworking it in general, may cause issues that delay your progress long-term. I know it can be disappointing not to test, my junior black belt test as a kid got delayed a year after breaking my leg preparing for it, but overall those extra months easing into it are going to be better for your development than just pushing through and having a long-term injury. 

As stated before though, I am not a doctor, so check with an actual doctor. Just make sure they understand the intensity and types of movement that you'll be required to do (if I were to describe a 2nd degree bb to a doctor, from my experience, I'd say that the strain would be a mix of if I had to alternate between breakdancing, basketball and football for 6 hours, to get the point across to them). When they say you can go back to "normal activity", that's not normally what they're thinking of.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

serietah said:


> I am loving my school and look forward to being a part of its growth.


From everything that you've wrote, I think you've accomplished this goal btw.


----------



## _Simon_

serietah said:


> Hi everyone! Since it's been a while since my last update, I thought I'd check in. I tested for level 8 at the end of January, which means I have learned our entire 1st dan curriculum and am just in prep for 2nd dan testing. It's extremely weird to think about how this thread started with a tip on my white belt and now I'm writing about prep for 2nd dan.
> 
> For 2nd dan testing, I am required to do a random Palgwe and a random Taegeuk form, selected from 4-7, Palgwe 8, Taegeuk 8, and Koryo. I also had to choose my own board breaking. I am working on a tower set of skip roundhouse, tornado, then spinning kick.
> 
> Unfortunately, I badly sprained my ankle in February. I missed about 6 weeks of class before I was able to really get back on the mat. I did participate in my mandatory prep class for testing, but I was really just going through the motions and not able to actually practice well. My ankle is still not 100% (probably not even 80%) but I'm working hard to catch up and be ready for my test. I am anticipated to test on May 22, though I will have a private pre-test with the head master in a couple of weeks to see if I am ok to test or if I need to wait. Memorization wise, I am fine. I can easily pass the test based on the requirements for the average student. However, given my goals and position in the school, I am understandably held to a higher standard. If my performance at my test isn't good enough to impress the guest masters doing the grading, then I should probably wait. That would be incredibly frustrating, but I did learn as a double black stripe that even if waiting is difficult, it really does help improve performance on testing day.
> 
> I am enjoying Palgwe forms lately more than ever. They are just so fun! I'm more excited than ever to get to Taebaek at 3rd dan since I can see the influence of both Palgwe and Taegeuk forms in it. I have watched it so many times I kind of "know it" but I won't officially be learning it until 3rd dan. Keumgang still terrifies me. I was getting excited for it but with my ankle, I'm dreading the balance and stomps. Still excited to learn it though, haha.
> 
> I'm also very busy with planning our first in house tournament, which will be on May 1. We aren't inviting any other schools, just our two locations. Students can do forms, breaking, and family forms. We're doing the tournament to give everyone some motivation after the past year of craziness. We've had a pretty good amount of registrations so far, but definitely need more!
> 
> And some awesome news...we are moving! Our original lease is ending and I am very proud to say that I helped fill out the lease application and business plan for a new location and we have been approved. Permits just came in and construction will hopefully be starting soon. It's not far from our current location, but will give us a lot more space, a much better layout, and I will actually have an office at the front with direct access to both the front door and the mat area. It's awesome and I can't wait!
> 
> I think that's about it for now. I came in early today to do some cleaning and organizing. I'm trying to move a lot of our paperwork type stuff to digital only and we are reconciling all our records to make sure everything is all good. It was nice just sitting in the dark organizing things until another staff member showed up and turned on the lights [emoji14] Time to change into my uniform and officially start working now! I'll check in after my next step before 2nd dan testing.


Oh fantastic, great to hear from you, and new location sounds grand.

Wow best of luck for your test and let us know how you go!


----------



## serietah

Thanks all! I have been training extra almost every day and worked on strengthening my dumb ankle. I'm still being cautious with jumps and pivots, but for the most part have worked my way back to being able to do almost everything I was doing before. 

Monday night, the big boss told me I'd test privately with him Tuesday before classes. This would be the test that determines if I would be allowed to test for 2nd Dan. He text me that morning and asked if I wanted to go see the new school because demolition had started. We met there and it was so exciting to see progress. I was already super nervous for the test, and wasn't ready to leave after we checked everything out. We met at the school and he told me to stretch while he did some paperwork stuff. 

He gave me a random Palgwe form to do (6) and then a random Taegeuk (8). The last form was Koryo, then I did my board breaking. For 2nd dan testing, we can make our own breaking. I chose a tower set of skip roundhouse, tornado, then spinning kick. I knew he was pleased with how I was doing because I saw him nodding during my forms. When I finished everything, he told me how much I've improved and how proud he is, etc etc. It was amazing to hear "I approve you for 2nd dan testing". He recognized how hard I fought to come back from the ankle injury and told me be careful particularly with board breaking. We finished formally and then he said "I can show you..." and flipped my testing paper around. Perfect scores across the board! I felt amazing all day and still feel amazing today. 

I've had several tests where I got all perfect scores, but fewer as a 1st dan than as a color belt. It felt really good to get that again on my final test as a 1st dan. 

My mom and aunt test tomorrow. Friday is testing for 12 of my students who are going for 1st dan in May as well. Then we have our tournament Saturday anddddd Sunday I think I'm going to compete in a zoom tournament. I need to decide today as it's the deadline. I am really thinking I'll just do it for fun. 

May 22 is the big day. 

Feb 2016 - white belt
Nov 2018 - 1st dan
May 2021 - 2nd dan
....someday - Master!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

serietah said:


> Thanks all! I have been training extra almost every day and worked on strengthening my dumb ankle. I'm still being cautious with jumps and pivots, but for the most part have worked my way back to being able to do almost everything I was doing before.
> 
> Monday night, the big boss told me I'd test privately with him Tuesday before classes. This would be the test that determines if I would be allowed to test for 2nd Dan. He text me that morning and asked if I wanted to go see the new school because demolition had started. We met there and it was so exciting to see progress. I was already super nervous for the test, and wasn't ready to leave after we checked everything out. We met at the school and he told me to stretch while he did some paperwork stuff.
> 
> He gave me a random Palgwe form to do (6) and then a random Taegeuk (8). The last form was Koryo, then I did my board breaking. For 2nd dan testing, we can make our own breaking. I chose a tower set of skip roundhouse, tornado, then spinning kick. I knew he was pleased with how I was doing because I saw him nodding during my forms. When I finished everything, he told me how much I've improved and how proud he is, etc etc. It was amazing to hear "I approve you for 2nd dan testing". He recognized how hard I fought to come back from the ankle injury and told me be careful particularly with board breaking. We finished formally and then he said "I can show you..." and flipped my testing paper around. Perfect scores across the board! I felt amazing all day and still feel amazing today.
> 
> I've had several tests where I got all perfect scores, but fewer as a 1st dan than as a color belt. It felt really good to get that again on my final test as a 1st dan.
> 
> My mom and aunt test tomorrow. Friday is testing for 12 of my students who are going for 1st dan in May as well. Then we have our tournament Saturday anddddd Sunday I think I'm going to compete in a zoom tournament. I need to decide today as it's the deadline. I am really thinking I'll just do it for fun.
> 
> May 22 is the big day.
> 
> Feb 2016 - white belt
> Nov 2018 - 1st dan
> May 2021 - 2nd dan
> ....someday - Master!


Man, I've really loved following this thread! So cool to see your enthusiasm and hear how you deal with these challenges. Keep rockin'!


----------

